# LG Krefeld: Alterskontrolle nicht ausreichend



## KatzenHai (11 Oktober 2004)

Gericht: Altersverifikation mit xxx.de nicht ausreichend

Nach Ansicht des Landgericht (LG) Krefeld (Az.: 11 O 85/04) erfüllt das Altersverifikationsystem xxx.de nicht die gesetzlichen Vorgaben zum Schutz von Jugendlichen vor pornografischen Inhalten. Das Gericht hat mit seinem Urteil vom 15. September 2004 die vom Anbieter einer Pornoseite erwirkte einstweilige Verfügung gegen einen Wettbewerber bestätigt, der das Alterskontrollsystem xxx.de nutzte. Der Konkurrent hat nun bis auf weiteres das Verbreiten von pornografischen Abbildungen im Internet, welche ausschließlich mit xxx.de gesichert sind, zu unterlassen.

Die Verifizierung des Alters erfolgt bei xxx.de lediglich über die Eingabe einer Personalausweisnummer und einiger weiterer Angaben wie Postleitzahl und Bankverbindung. Eine weitgehend zweifelsfreie Authentifizierung, etwa mittels des ebenfalls umstrittenen Verfahrens PostIdent, ist nicht vorgesehen.

Das LG sah diese von xxx.de angebotene Altersverifikation als nicht geeignet im Sinne des Paragrafen 4 JMStV (Jugendmedienschutz-Staatsvertrag) an, um Jugendlichen den Zugang zu jugendgefährdenden Inhalten im Web zu verwehren. Dieser Vorschrift zufolge dürfen pornografische Inhalte einer Website nur Erwachsenen zugänglich gemacht werden.

In seinem Urteil führt das LG aus, dass zwar kein hundertprozentiger Schutz vor dem Zugriff Jugendlicher auf solche Inhalte gewährleistet werden kann, der Zugang jedoch durch die Errichtung eines "regelmäßig wirksamen Hindernisses" deutlich zu erschweren ist. Diese Anforderungen erfüllt das Altersverifikationsystem xxx.de nach Ansicht des LG Krefeld nicht, da es durch Nutzung eines fremden Personalausweises zu leicht zu umgehen sei.

Damit schließt sich das LG Krefeld der Auffassung des LG Duisburg an. Diese steht zum Teil im Widerspruch zu einem Urteil des LG Düsseldorf, welches allerdings schon einen Wettbewerbsverstoß verneinte, ohne dass es die jugendschützenden Vorschriften näher prüfte. Eine höchstrichterliche Entscheidung steht bislang noch aus. (Markus Schickore) / (hob/c't) 

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52033

Die Krefelder sind derzeit in Deutschland führend mit gut entschiedenen Verfahren ...


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Oktober 2004)

Hier ist das ganze Stück:


			
				LG Krefeld schrieb:
			
		

> Die einstweilige Verfügung der Kammer vom 15.07.2004 wird mit dem folgenden Wortlaut im Hauptsacheausspruch aufrecht erhalten:
> 
> Der Antragsgegnerin wird aufgegeben, es bei Meldung eines vom Gericht für jeden Fall der Zuwiderhandlung festzusetzenden Ordnungsgeldes bis zu 250.000,00 €, ersatzweise Ordnungshaft oder Ordnungshaft bis zu sechs Monaten zu unterlassen, im geschäftlichen Verkehr, insbesondere im Internet, Abbildungen mit pornografischem Inhalt, besonders solche mit der Altersfreigabe FSK 18 zu verkaufen oder zu vertreiben, ohne vorher die Volljährigkeit des Bestellers/Erwerbers in ausreichender und in zweifelsfreier Weise verifiziert zu haben, wozu das von der Antragsgegnerin verwendete Altersverifikationssystem „[…]" nicht ausreicht.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.netlaw.de/urteile/lgkr_01.htm


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> *gähn*
> 
> Glücklicherweise hat das AG Unna und die Staatsanwaltschaft in Bonn eine ganz andere Auffassung. Und auch das LG Krefeld-Urteil wird bald aufgehoben sein  8)



Ach ja?

Das AG Unna hat als nächste Instanz das LG Dortmund und dann das OLG Hamm.
Das LG Krefeld wird ggf. beim OLG Düsseldorf weiter verhandelt.
Unterhalb des BGH wirst du also mit dem AG Unna nicht weiter kommen ...

Und ob eine Staatsanwaltschaft irgendeine Meinung vertritt, kratzt Zivilrichter erfahrungsgemäß recht wenig ...

Aber gähn du ruhig weiter.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2004)

Erodata, Spam, Verkauf, Cupido 
zum querlesen, off topic anyway...


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Katzenhai
> 
> Anscheinend hast du von Jura keine Ahnung.


Das muss wohl stimmen, wenn du das postulierst.



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ging es nicht um einen normalen Prozess, sondern um ein Einstweiliges Verfügungsverfahren und es wird sich in den nächsten Wochen zeigen, ob diese Urteile weiter bestehen bleiben.


So weit war ich auch schon. Aber hast du dir mal den Instanzenweg einer einstweiligen Verfügung angesehen? 
§ 919 ZPO: 1. Instanz: AG oder LG - entscheidet durch Urteil oder Beschluss, ggf. über Widerspruch gegen Beschluss
§ 511 ZPO: 2. Instanz: LG oder OLG - entscheidet über Berufung
§ 542 ZPO: Eine Revision findet nicht statt.



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Nur an einer Stelle gebe ich dir Recht. Interessant sind nur zwei Instanzen:
> 1. Bundesgerichtshof
> 2. Bundesverfassungsgericht


Zum ersten kommst du also nicht wirklich - und das BVerfG ist keine Instanz!



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Alle anderen Gerichte und Urteile sind uninteressant und irreführend.


Na, das ist mal eine Meinung.



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Eine dritte Instanz hätte ich fast vergessen. Der Europäische Gerichtshof wird sich früher oder später mit der deutschen Jugendschutzgrechtsprechung befassen müssen, da diese stark europäisches Recht verletzt. Urteile, die diese Auffassung (mit ähnlichem Inhalt) bestätigen gibt es ja schon vom EuGH.


Wie auch immer du zur Zahl 3 im Instanzenzug kommst - ich freue mich schon auf deren Entscheidung. Vor allem, wenn du zuvor Erledigung in der Hauptsache erklären musst, weil das Produkt - wie du schreibst - nicht mehr existiert ...

Übrigens schuldest du uns noch die Info, was an der Heise-Überschrift falsch ist ...


----------



## Der Jurist (11 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Katzenhai
> Anscheinend hast du von Jura keine Ahnung. ....


Tränenvorlachenwegwischschenkelklopfundkopfschüttelineinem.

Huch, da pflegt einer zu scherzen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss geklärt werden, ob der §184c verfassungswidrig ist, da es keinen Nachweis gibt, dass Pornographie jugendgefährdend ist. Vielmehr ist von wissenschaftlicherseite dies eindeutig zu verneinen. Studien hierzu sind ja ausreichend vorhanden.
> Gruß
> T. Huch


 Diesen Quatsch hast Du hier schon vor Monaten gepostet. Du redest nach meiner fachlichen Überzeugung Stuss!

ich finde den Originalbeitrag nicht mehr, nur noch meine Frage danach:
 die noch auf Antwort wartet 

Woher nimmst Du das Recht, eine solche Aussage zu fällen? Ich widerspreche dieser Ansicht und v.a. den von Dir angedeuteten Konsequenzen, die auf einer solchen Ansicht basieren, die falsch bzw. hilfsweise irrelevant ist!

Kannst Du mir bitte endlich die von Dir zitierten Studien nennen? Wer hat die denn gemacht? Du hast mal die Bundeszentrale f. gesundheitl. Aufklärung erwähnt!? Nenn bitte mal Quellen. Die würde ich gerne lesen... Falls es die gäbe, würde ich mich umgehend an die Veröffentlichung einer Gegenmeinung machen...
(Anders als Dialer, Javatricks, Iframe-Technik, Juritische Kniffe und Offshore-Firmengründungen wäre das nämlich ein Thema, bei dem ich mich für kompetenter halte als PAF&co)


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka-Aka
> Schick' mir deine Adresse an [email protected] und ich schick' dir das Heftchen der Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung zu.
> Bei der Bundeszentrale ist es derzeit vergriffen.
> Und nur weil es deine geistigen Kapazitäten übersteigt, ist es noch lang kein Quatsch. Hör' doch lieber zu, wenn Experten (und lerne!) etwas sagen.  8)


 Ich bin arrogant genug, mir eine andere Meinung zuzugestehen. Ich _bin_ Experte 
Bei der BZfgA frage ich nach. Ist das dann deine einzige Quelle?


----------



## Der Jurist (11 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dann muss geklärt werden, ob der §184c verfassungswidrig ist, da es keinen Nachweis gibt, dass Pornographie jugendgefährdend ist.  ...


Ich bedarf dringend der Aufklärung: Unterstellt die These von der Unschädlichkeit ist richtig - was hier ja bestritten wird - , kannst Du mir erklären, wie die Unschädlichkeit zur Verfasssungswidrigkeit des § 184 c StGB führen soll.
Du weißt ja, es gibt Menschen, die von Jura keine Ahnung haben.  Ich denke ich habe ebenso viel bzw. wenig davon wie KatzenHai.


----------



## A John (12 Oktober 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bedarf dringend der Aufklärung:


Huchs Einschätzung beruht möglicherweise auf der Strategie einer in der Szene tätigen Münchner Anwaltskanzlei.
Nach meiner Info hat die sich an mehreren einschlägigen Verfassungsbeschwerden versucht,  bisher allerdings erfolglos. 

Abgesehen davon, stellen diese Scharmützel IMO lediglich den Versuch dar, sinkende Umsätze durch "rausklagen" von Mitbewerbern zu kompensieren.

Gruss A. John


----------



## dotshead (12 Oktober 2004)

Wann erkennt die deutsche Gesetzgebung, dass das Internet eine globale Angelegenheit ist. *18 oder auch alle anderen deutschen AVS können nur für deutsche Internet-Seiten gelten. Auf den Schulhöfen werden internationale Seiten wie z.B. al** oder the***.net lange getauscht. §184 ist genauso wie der Paragraph der die Rechtsberatung verbietet, veraltet.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (12 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> dass das Internet eine globale Angelegenheit ist. *18 oder auch alle anderen deutschen AVS können nur für deutsche Internet-Seiten gelten..



Seit Büssow und den letzten Änderungen der Länderhoheiten ist das Internet per definition Ländersache. Es gibt also
- Bayern.net.de
- NRW.net.de
...

Also warum auch nicht Ländergesetzgebung bei der Alterskontrolle?


----------



## Counselor (12 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Das BVerfG befasst sich derzeit ja schon mit einer Verfassungsbeschwerde bezüglich JMStV. Eine weitere wird folgen. Dann muss geklärt werden, ob der §184c verfassungswidrig ist, da es keinen Nachweis gibt, dass Pornographie jugendgefährdend ist.


Hier kannst du nachlesen, warum deine Rechtsansicht kaum vertretbar ist, und warum eine Verfassungsbeschwerde gegen den JMStV mit dieser 'Begründung' keine Aussicht auf Erfolg hat:


			
				http://www.jugendschutz.net/pdf/mmr_avs.pdf schrieb:
			
		

> Das BVerfG hat jedoch ausdrücklich festgestellt, dass der Gesetzgeber ohne Verfassungsverstoß davon ausgehen darf, dass Medieninhalte jugendgefährdendeWirkung haben können (BVerfG NJW 1991, 1471, 1472). *Der Gesetzgeber brauche danach seine legislatorischen Maßnahmen gerade nicht vom wissenschaftlich-empirischen Nachweis abhängig zu machen, deren Annahme liege vielmehr im Bereich der ihm einzuräumenden Einschätzungsprärogative.* Den ihm zustehenden Entscheidungsspielraum würde der Gesetzgeber nur dann verlassen, wenn eine Gefährdung Jugendlicher nach dem Stand der Wissenschaft vernünftigerweise auszuschließen wäre.


 Anforderungen der KJM





			
				http://www.alm.de/gem_stellen/presse_kjm/pm/240603.htm[/url schrieb:
			
		

> ]Gemäß Beschluss der KJM ist dies durch zwei Schritte sicherzustellen: erstens durch eine Volljährigkeitsprüfung, die über persönlichen Kontakt erfolgen muss; zweitens durch Authentifizierung beim einzelnen Bestellvorgang, um die Weitergabe von Zugangsdaten an Minderjährige zu verhindern


 T-Online, Arcor, Erotic Media und Blue Movie haben von der KJM zertifizierte Systeme, setzen auf das PostIdent-Verfahren und machen offensichtlich Geschäfte damit.


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> ... und schon landen wir wieder vor dem BVerfG (Grundrecht von Bürgern auf z.B. Pornokonsum). Das BVerfG befasst sich derzeit ja schon mit einer Verfassungsbeschwerde bezüglich JMStV. Eine weitere wird folgen. Dann muss geklärt werden, ob der §184c verfassungswidrig ist, da es keinen Nachweis gibt, dass Pornographie jugendgefährdend ist. Vielmehr ist von wissenschaftlicherseite dies eindeutig zu verneinen. Studien hierzu sind ja ausreichend vorhanden.


Ok, dann hierzu folgende Frage:

Wie kann ein Strafrechtsparagraf verfassungswidrig sein?

Du wirst dich jetzt auf die Berufsfreiheit nach Art. 12 GG berufen - hiergegen ist abzuwägen die Würde nach Art. 1 GG, das "Sittengesetz" nach Art. 2 GG sowie die Erziehungsfreiheit nach Art. 6 GG - bei dieser Abwägung wirst du den Kürzeren ziehen, sofern es ausschließlich um Beschränkungen gegenüber Minderjährigen geht.

Vorsichtshalber:
Pornografie im hier gemeinten Umfang ist keine Kunst i.S.d. Art. 5 GG, zumal die Kunstfreiheit sogar ausdrücklich in Art. 5 Abs. 2 GG unter die Schranke der "gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend" gestellt ist.
Und eine "Meinung" stellen die Bildchen und Filmchen ebenfalls nicht dar, da sind wir uns einig, nicht?!

Kurzum:
Die gesetzgeberische Wertung, jugendgefährdende Schriften und Bilder einzudämmen und deren Verbreitung unter Schranken zu stellen, ist verfassungsgemäß. Wobei es hierfür keines Nachweises der Gefährdung als Strengbeweis bedarf - die potentielle Gefahr reicht aus, um dem Normgeber für 80 Mio. Bürger diese Schranke vorzugeben.

Wobei das Grundrecht auf Pornokonsum ebensowenig ausdrücklich postuliert ist wie das Grundrecht auf Wahlteilnahme, Lkw-Führerschein oder Zulassung zur Anwaltschaft ...

Aber ihr könnt dies natürlich gerne gerichtlich klären lassen. Wobei dies (entgegen deiner Darstellung) nicht "in Kürze" erledigt ist, da das BVerfG derzeit etwa 15 Monate für seine Verfahren braucht - wenn nicht die sofortige Zurückweisung erfolgt...


----------



## sascha (12 Oktober 2004)

Und das von jemandem, der "anscheinend keine Ahnung von Jura hat"  8)


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Oktober 2004)

Schon ok, hat nicht wirklich weh getan ... :bigcry:  :crys:  :crazy:


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka-Aka
> Schick' mir deine Adresse an [email protected] und ich schick' dir das Heftchen der Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung zu.
> Bei der Bundeszentrale ist es derzeit vergriffen.
> 
> Und nur weil es deine geistigen Kapazitäten übersteigt, ist es noch lang kein Quatsch. Hör' doch lieber zu, wenn Experten (und lerne!) etwas sagen.  8)



@Tobias Huch
Und es sei auch Dir ins Stammbuch geschrieben: Hier werden keine User beleidigt. Sachliche Diskussion gerne, aber persönliche Angriffe werden wir auch von Dir nicht zulassen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2004)

Die "rechtliche" Seite haben die nach Ansicht des Herrn HuchJunior juristisch wenig bewanderten Forenmitglieder schon erläutert:



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzum:
> Die gesetzgeberische Wertung, jugendgefährdende Schriften und Bilder einzudämmen und deren Verbreitung unter Schranken zu stellen, ist verfassungsgemäß. *Wobei es hierfür keines Nachweises der Gefährdung als Strengbeweis bedarf - die potentielle Gefahr reicht aus, um dem Normgeber für 80 Mio. Bürger diese Schranke vorzugeben.*



- mir geht es um die rein sachliche Aussage, Pornographie schädige Minderjährige nicht und dies sei durch Studien ([impliziert: belegbar] und) belegt

Ich wage selbst ohne Kenntnis der Studien zu sagen, dass dies Unsinn ist. Ob es juristisch relevant ist, sei dahingestellt, aber mir geht es um die Abwehr einer solchen Argumentation von Anfang an. Es gibt auch Studien, die "belegen", dass "sexueller Missbrauch" nicht "per se" schädlich ist und ich kenne diese Studien gut genug, um zu wissen, wie gefährlich sie sind, wenn sie die falschen Leute an den falschen Stellen zitieren würden... (siehe z.B. die Debatte über die Artikel von Bauserman/Rind).

Natürlich würde ich HuchJunior und der PAF nicht unterstellen, an der Strafbarkeit von sexuellem Missbrauch rütteln zu wollen (wozu auch, daran wäre ja auch nichts verdient), aber die Argumentation wäre analog und das ist an sich schon von Übel.

Grüsse
aka-aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Wann erkennt die deutsche Gesetzgebung, dass das Internet eine globale Angelegenheit ist.


 Wenn sie das täte, würden vielleicht bald Strafen gegen Firmen wie "Premium Call" und die Wurzeln von "Greenock SL" fällig (vgl. ICSTIS vs. Greenock/Premium, da steht drin, dass die deutschen Behörden informiert wurden - und? ist was passiert?) oder es würde in D. ähnlich massiv gegen spammer vorgegangen werden, wie im Fall "AOL vs. Cyber Entertainment Network/Netvision Audiotext" oder es würden Anklagen gestellt wie im Fall "FTC vs. Audiotext Connection Inc. et al" oder "FTC vs. Alyon".

So schlecht geht es den spammern und "innovativen Gewinnmaximierern" in diesem Lande nicht, zumindest nach meinem (zugegebenermassen durch Informationsmangel beschränkten) Eindruck.


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Oktober 2004)

Huch, da dünkt sich wiedermal einer besser als die Anderen.
Um das klar zu sagen: Auch bei Dir gibt es keine Ausnahme!
War das deutlich genug?
Was ich so möchte und was nicht, geht Dich schonmal gar nichts an. Dich erst recht nicht. Das wäre ja noch schöner.
Zumindest habe ich Dir klar angesagt, dass Du hier sachlich diskutieren darfst. Mehr nicht.
Ist das endlich angekommen?


----------



## Counselor (13 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre doch mal schön, wenn mir mal irgendjemand eine einzige Person zeigen würde, die durch Pornokonsum einen Schaden davon getragen hat.


Du weißt genau, daß es bis heute keine empirische Studie gibt, die im Bereich Kinder / Jugendliche nachweist, daß die Konfrontation mit Erotica keine schädliche Auslösefunktion für deviantes und sozialschädliches Verhalten hat.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> In den meisten Ländern gibt es harte Pornos am Kiosk oder in Supermarkt ab 16 zu kaufen (auf Augenhöhe von Kindern) und Zombies sind mir dort (Holland, Spanien, Italien, Österreich, Schweiz, etc.) noch nicht begegnet.


Das ändert aber nichts daran, daß in Deutschland das Verbreiten einfacher Pornografie an Kinder und Jugendliche verboten ist. Die Moralvorstellungen sind in Deutschland halt anders als in den von dir genannten Ländern. Damit wirst du dich abfinden müssen.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja ... die Marktführer sind in den letzten zwei Jahren ins Ausland abgehauen und bieten jetzt ihre deutschen Pornoseiten ohne AVS an.


Was sie der deutschen Gerichtsbarkeit nicht entzieht. Es handelt sich um eine Auslandsstraftat, deren Erfolg im Inland eintritt.

Poste bitte den Nichtannahmebeschluß des Bundesverfassungsgerichts mit der Höhe der Mißbrauchsgebühr, die du berappen mußt.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Oktober 2004)

Nur mal so zur Lektüre:



			
				BVerfG schrieb:
			
		

> a) Schon in seiner bisherigen Rechtsprechung hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht angenommen, daß der Schutz der Jugend nach einer vom Grundgesetz selbst getroffenen Wertung ein Ziel von bedeutsamem Rang und ein wichtiges Gemeinschaftsanliegen ist (vgl. BVerfGE 30, 336 [347 und 348]; 77, 346 [356]).
> 
> Der Jugendschutz, der in Art. 5 Abs. 2 GG ausdrücklich erwähnt ist, genießt vor allem aufgrund des in Art. 6 Abs. 2 Satz 1 GG verbrieften elterlichen Erziehungsrechtes Verfassungsrang. *Dieses umfaßt unter anderem die Befugnis, die Lektüre der Kinder zu bestimmen* (BVerfGE 7, 320 [323 f.]). Das Gesetz über die Verbreitung jugendgefährdender Schriften ordnet die Indizierungsfolgen seiner §§ 3 bis 5 entgegen der Auffassung der Beschwerdeführerin nicht mit dem Ziel an, in Ausübung des staatlichen Wächteramtes den Bereich des elterlichen Erziehungsrechtes zu schmälern. Sein Ziel ist vielmehr, Störungen des grundrechtlich gewährleisteten Erziehungsrechts der Eltern vorzubeugen. Die §§ 3 bis 5 GjS sollen sicherstellen, *daß Kindern und Jugendlichen Schriften, die sich auf ihre Entwicklung schädlich auswirken können, nur mit Zustimmung ihrer Eltern zugänglich gemacht werden.* § 21 Abs. 4 GjS in der Fassung, welche diese Vorschrift durch Art. 5 Nr. 8 des 4. StrRG vom 23. November 1973 (BGBl. I S. 1725) erhalten hat, gewährleistet dabei, daß Eltern ihre Entscheidung frei von jeder Strafandrohung treffen und ihren Erziehungsbefohlenen daher grundsätzlich auch Schriften im Sinne des § 6 GjS überlassen dürfen (vgl. zum Vorstehenden: Beschlußempfehlung und Bericht des Ausschusses für Jugend, Familie und Gesundheit zum Gesetzentwurf BTDrucks. 10/722, BTDrucks. 10/2546, S. 16 rechte Spalte).
> 
> ...



Quelle: BVerfG "Josefine Mutzenbacher" 27.11.90
Reicht das jetzt?


----------



## scrat007 (13 Oktober 2004)

@ Tobias Huch

Wenn du doch so ein Wisser und Könner bist, warum rüsten dann fast alle Systeme die ich kenne und die Alterverifikation benützen auf? Finde ich merkwürdig, soviele auf dem Holzweg? Oder sind die doch schon etwas weiter und können sich denken wie die Entscheidung ganz am Ende der Prozesskette aussieht.

Und was ich bis jetzt so von dir gelesen habe, bist du wahrlich kein so Wisser, sonst hätte es ja diverse Pleiten bei dir und deinen Kollegen ja nicht gegeben.

So lange du keine Fakten hier darlegen kannst, und das ist bis jetzt ja nicht geschehen, solange kannst du erzählen was du willst, wir wissen das du versucht deine Schäfchen ins trockene zu bringen, denn auch deine Konkurenz aber auch deine Kunden lesen hier mit, und da kann man ja schlecht zugeben das man auf dem Holzweg ist.

Also welche Fakten hast, außer einem Gerichtsurteil das schon überholt ist und einer Studie die genau nichts aussagt (und selbst wenn sie eine Aussage hätte, es gilt immer noch geltendes Recht, egal was eine Studie sagt. Das allerdings bestimmte Personen mit dem geltenden Recht so ihre schwierigkeiten haben weil es ihnen ihrer Meinung im weg steht ist ja bekannt).  

Das mit dem Sand streuen oder Nebelkerzen werfen ist hier nicht, da kannst du dir noch soviel mühe geben, es bleibt bei der Aussage des Urteils: 



> Gericht: Altersverifikation mit xxx.de nicht ausreichend
> 
> Nach Ansicht des Landgericht (LG) Krefeld (Az.: 11 O 85/04) erfüllt das Altersverifikationsystem xxx.de nicht die gesetzlichen Vorgaben zum Schutz von Jugendlichen vor pornografischen Inhalten. Das Gericht hat mit seinem Urteil vom 15. September 2004 die vom Anbieter einer Pornoseite erwirkte einstweilige Verfügung gegen einen Wettbewerber bestätigt, der das Alterskontrollsystem xxx.de nutzte. Der Konkurrent hat nun bis auf weiteres das Verbreiten von pornografischen Abbildungen im Internet, welche ausschließlich mit xxx.de gesichert sind, zu unterlassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## A John (13 Oktober 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Da kannste für "deutsche" jedes andere Land auch einsetzen. Der Traum einer "globalen" Gesetzgebung fürs Netz wird einer bleiben...


Die ganze AVS- Diskussion bringt für den Jugendschutz IMO absolut nichts. Typisch deutsche Regulierungswut und Kleingeistigkeit.
Ein Regularium, welches, wie auch die "TDG-6 Katastrophe", einzig als Juristen- ABM taugt.

Eher gelingt es Kinder vom Rauchen abhalten, indem man Zigarettenautomaten auf EC-Karten umstellt.
.com und .ru sind schließlich nur einen Mausklick entfernt.
Vermutlich gibt es aber immer noch einen Haufen Politiker, die im Internet bestimmte Inhalte erst ab 22:00 freigeben wollen. Im TV geht das schließlich auch.   

Auf den meisten Schulhöfen kursieren Linklisten von Extrem-Sites, bei deren Betrachtung sich einem Normalmenschen der Magen umdreht und Staatsanwälte Albträume bekommen.
Frei zugänglich, dafür aber vermutlich voller Viren und Trojaner. :devil: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## scrat007 (13 Oktober 2004)

@ Tobias Huch

Schnellschuß hin oder her, es ist Rechtwirksam und damit gültig, bis ein Gericht es aufhebt, aber was wenn es von einem Gericht bestätigt wird?

Zu deiner Forderung gegen Heise, fordern kann man viel, ob man recht bekommt steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2004)

Person schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann und darf nicht sein, dass eine Pseudo-Elite versucht ihre eigenen angeblichen Wertvorstellungen der Gesellschaft aufzuzwingen und somit Bevormundung ausübt, die nur bekannt ist aus dem 3.Reich (Blockwart) oder der SBZ/DDR.
> Man erkennt an solchen Bestrebungen, dass die Denazifizierung in den 50er Jahren nicht ausreichend durchgeführt worden ist und das totalitäre Gedankengut hier wieder auf dem Vormarsch ist


http://odem.org/informationsfreiheit/forum-view_933.html

Wer so was schreibt, disqualifiziert sich... Warst Du das wirklich, Tobias? Das kann ich einfach nicht glauben... Da kann ich ja froh sein, dass Du mir nur mangelnde geistige Kapazitäten vorgeworfen hast.

Was Du in meinem letzten Beitrag schon als "Beleidigung" verstanden hast, ist nichts gegen das, was ich mir zu einem Menschen denke, der so einen Kommentar abgibt.

Unglaublich, so was!!!

Grüsse
aka


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Oktober 2004)

Gröööööööööööööööööööl -

na, das ist doch mal ein Eigentor!!

:vlol:

Danke "aka" für's Finden!


----------



## Counselor (13 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal eine neutrale Übersicht:


@Tobias Huch

Dein eigener Rechtsgutachter geht davon aus, daß § 184c StGB verfassungskonform ist. Er kritisiert lediglich, daß die Gerichtsbarkeit §§ 184 I,  184c StGB derzeit nicht verfasungskonform auslegt. Ich kann daher nicht erkennen, weshalb eine Verfassungsbeschwerde, die sich mit der Begründung gegen § 184c StGB wendet, es gäbe keinen Nachweis, daß Pornographie jugendgefährdend ist, irgendwelche Erfolgschancen hätte.

Aus § 184c StGB ergibt sich, daß ein AVS sicherstellen muß, daß die pornographische Darbietung Personen unter achtzehn Jahren nicht zugänglich ist. 'Sicherstellen' bedeutet aber, daß das AVS nicht durch simple Schummeleien umgangen werden kann. Dein eigener Gutachter räumt solche simplen Umgehungsmöglichkeiten in beiden Versionen deines AVS ein, freilich nicht ohne bei dir 'Schön Wetter zu machen', indem er wortgewaltig wegdiskutiert, daß dein AVS ohne großen Aufwand zu umgehen ist.


----------



## A John (13 Oktober 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Gröööööööööööööööööööl -
> na, das ist doch mal ein Eigentor!!


Und noch eins... :steinigung: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch eins...





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @A John
> Was ist daran ein Eigentor, wenn ich Diebe von unserer kostenlosen Leistung aussperre?



Also ich finde den Link köstlich, zeigt doch der Text, was hinter des Pudels Fassade steckt.

Es soll tatsächlich Leute geben, die keine kostenlose Leistung im Adultbereich wollen, dazu zählt erst Recht keine unerwünschte Werbung. Gemäß UWG halte ich derartige Einstellung, von Dir Tobias, als äußerst bedenklich - ein ehrenwerter Geschäftsmann äußert derartige Gedanken bestimmt nicht öffentlich.


----------



## galdikas (13 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre doch mal schön, wenn mir mal irgendjemand eine einzige Person zeigen würde, die durch Pornokonsum einen Schaden davon getragen hat.



Gib' doch einfach mal darüber Auskunft, welche/wie viele Deiner Kollegen Pornoverkäufer, -hersteller, -darsteller usw. wünschen, daß ihre Kinder Pornos sehen sollen/können. Du wirst verständlicherweise Deine Behauptungen zur Auswirkung von Kinder-Pornokonsum nicht an Deinem eigenen Nachwuchs getestet haben.

gal.


----------



## Rex Cramer (13 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist daran ein Eigentor, wenn ich Diebe von unserer kostenlosen Leistung aussperre?


Den Diebstahl qualifiziert das Brechen fremden und Begründen neuen Gewahrsams, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Wie kann ich dann etwas, was kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wird, klauen? Aber zum Glück kennen wir Dich ja und wissen um Deine ganz eigene Art.

Allerdings ist es erleuchtend, wenn Du potentielle Kunden als Diebe bezeichnest.



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst verständlicherweise Deine Behauptungen zur Auswirkung von Kinder-Pornokonsum nicht an Deinem eigenen Nachwuchs getestet haben.



Alles eine Frage des Standpunktes. Tobias ist doch auch Nachwuchs, oder?
 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @A John
> Was ist daran ein Eigentor, wenn ich Diebe von unserer kostenlosen Leistung aussperre?


Zitat:
_hat jemand ne Idee, wie man diese dreisten Programme überlisten kann?_
(gemeint sind Pop-Up- Blocker).
Gegen Aussperren ist nichts zu sagen.
Wenn aber jemand versucht, Schutzeinrichtungen auf meinem Rechner zu "überlisten", betrachte ich das als Computersabotage.
Damit scheint man in deinem Milieu aber kein grosses Problem zu haben.
Und, worin besteht der "Diebstahl", wenn man eine "kostenlose" Leistung bezieht?

Gruss A. John


----------



## Teleton (13 Oktober 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Alles eine Frage des Standpunktes. Tobias ist doch auch Nachwuchs, oder?
> :lol:



Aber ihm hat der übermässige Pornokonsum ja offensichtlich kein bischen geschadet .


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2004)

Am 13. November 1999 hielt ein gewisser E.M. einen Vortrag zum Thema "Wirkung von Pornographie auf Jugendliche" im Jugendgästehaus Mainz. Der Kunde, der ihn für sein "Machwerk" bezahlt hat, "muß ... anonym bleiben, es sei aber gesagt, dass es sich nicht um ein Unternehmen der Pornographie-Branche handelt, sondern um eine Organisation, die ein objektives Interesse an der Wirkung pornographischer bzw. erotischer Schriften hat".

Möglicherweise ist der Verfasser dieser unglaublichen Schrift identisch mit dem E.M., der auf der gleichen Seite zitiert wird, auf der ich das TH-Zitat fand:

http://odem.org/informationsfreiheit/forum-view_521.html

Dieses Machwerk wird weiterhin zitiert vom IVNM:
http://www.aktion-fuer-jugendschutz.de/pus.html
(Die Seite gehört dem Inhaber eines großen deutschen AWM-Forums)

Ist das der wissenschaftliche Hintergrund Deiner Argumentation, Tobias???



			
				E.M. schrieb:
			
		

> Die bisherigen Vermutungen, intelligente Kinder hätten früher Sex, weil sie intelligenter sind, ist möglicherweise so nicht korrekt; vielmehr ist es anzunehmen, dass diese intelligenter [sind], weil sie früher Sex haben.



Das ist skandalös!

P.S.: in seiner "schriftlichen Ausführung" bringt E.M. zwei Argumente in einen Zusammenhang, die so gelesen noch skandalöser sind:


			
				E.M. schrieb:
			
		

> Chugani: Frontallappen (wie der gesamte Kortex) werden *vom 4.-10. LJ.* (weniger 11.-16., dann fast gar nicht mehr) am stärksten geprägt. Schlußfolgerung: In der von Chugani bestimmten "kritischen Zeit" ist sexuelle Aktivität zur Kreativitätsförderung besonders wirksam und wichtig


Kein Wunder, dass der Artikel auf der Linkliste der "Krummen 13" steht...


----------



## drboe (13 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Und nur weil es deine geistigen Kapazitäten übersteigt, ist es noch lang kein Quatsch. Hör' doch lieber zu, wenn Experten (und lerne!) etwas sagen.  8)


*Stossgebet*

_"Lieber Gott, mach' mich bitte zum Experten! Auf das ich, der Experte, mich überall wichtig tun kann und alle mir zuhören müssen, ob sie es wollen oder nicht, und verschlössen sie auch ihre Ohren. 

Gib, oh Herr, dass ich mit an den Tischen der Großen und Mächtigen sitzen und allzeit labern darf bei Banketten, so dass ich mich selbst wichtig fühle. Mach', dass ich auch sturzbetrunken vom Wein immer noch als fachlich versiert gelte, egal was ich lalle. 

Lieber Gott, mach' dass ich überall und jederzeit den größten Stuss verbreiten kann und alle Zeitungen das dann drucken und Kommentatoren in Rundfunk und Presse es loben müssen. 

Gib mir die Kraft und die Gelegenheit, oh Herr, meine Expertisen wöchentlich bei Frau Christiansen via Television einem breiten, gelangweiltem Publikum zugänglich zu machen, am heiligen Sonntag. Auf das die Massen erleuchtet werden von meinen Kenntnissen. Denn seelig sind die Geläuterten.

Und strafe die, oh Herr, die meinen Status als Fachmensch nicht anerkennen, mit ewiger Verdammnis und sorge dafür, dass ich groß und berühmt werde als 'Experte'."_

Hoppla! Hat da jetzt etwa einer vor dem "Amen" schon "huch" gerufen"?  

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (13 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Gutacher?


Ich meine das Gutachten, das du auf deiner Webseite verlinkt hast und Prof. Berger unterschiebst, obwohl es in Wahrheit aber von  Prof. Schumann stammt. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken: http://www.ueber18.de/gutachten.pdf.
Das Gutachten leidet daran, daß es die höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung ablehnt, die Schwächen deines Systems aufzeigt und die Subsumtion deines AVS unter den Begriff 'Sicherstellen' holperig und ergebnisorientiert ist.

Zu deiner ausgewogenen Information die Gegenmeinung von Dr. Liesching, der sich ebenfalls mit deinem AVS beschäftigt und ihm _Evidentes Zurückbleiben hinter den Mindestanforderungen_ sowie einen _Wettbewerbsverstoß gegen §§ 3, 4 Nr. 11 UWG_ konstatiert:
Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken: Coolspot-Gutachten.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Gericht: Altersverifikation mit xxx.de nicht ausreichend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum hälst du diese Entscheidung für gut und richtig? Wo siehst Du die Vorteile solcher Entscheidungen bei freier Verfügbarkeit von ausländischen Webseiten ohne AVS?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2004)

Wer  Wind  sät, wird Sturm ernten


----------



## dotshead (14 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wer  Wind  sät, wird Sturm ernten


Vollkommen ohne Belang wie so viele Postings in dem Thread.


----------



## Counselor (14 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt zwei unterschiedliche Gutachten, die zum gleichen Ergebnis führen. Einmal von Prof. Dr. Schumann und das andere von Prof. Dr. Berger.


Und wenn es so wäre. Neutral sind weder Berger noch Schumann. Beide wurden von einem gewissen Interssenverband beauftragt. Beide sind entsprechend ergebnisorientiert. Berger übersieht mit Absicht viel, und stützt sich auf Rechtsprechung zu einer Gesetzeslage, die es nicht mehr gibt. Ist also ziemliche Augenwischerei.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Was der Dr. Liesching von sich gibt interessiert nicht besonders, da der Herr als Pornohasser bekannt ist und auch sonst als Gutachter nicht unbedingt ernstgenommen wird.


Er ist Vorsitzender Prüfer der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Fernsehen. Er wird also durchaus ernstgenommen. Der bekannte 'Weiße Ring' stützt sich ebenso auf ihn, wie die KJM.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Und Liesching hat schon vom LG Düsseldorf ne "Ohrfeige" bekommen, da seine UWG-Ausführungen dummes Zeug sind. Es ist ja bekannt, wer vor dem LG Düsseldorf zwei mal gewonnen hat (und vorher vor dem LG Bochum) .... wir!


1) Die LGe Bochum und Düsseldorf sahen keinen Verfügungsgrund. Daher haben sie eine vorläufige Regelung des streitigen Rechtsverhältnisses abgelehnt. Eine endgültige Entscheidung darüber, ob dein AVS verboten wird, haben sie nicht getroffen; insbesondere wurde *keine* Entscheidung über den Verfügungsanspruch getroffen. Ob der materielle Unterlassungsanspruch besteht oder nicht, haben die Gerichte offen gelassen und der Entscheidung im Hauptverfahren vorbehalten.
2) Es ist auch bekannt, wer vor dem OLG Düsseldorf mit Pauken und Trompeten untergegangen ist und wer vom LG München eine schallende Ohrfeige bekommen hat: Du, Tobias.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Für "ueber18.de" gibt es jedenfalls neutrale Gutachten.


Welche denn? Die von Berger und Schumann sind nicht neutral, sondern vom IVNM bezahlt.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2004)

Der Hobbypsychologe aus Mainz schrieb:
			
		

> Daran muss man sich gewöhnen, wenn man jung und sehr erfolgreich ist. Bei vielen Postings ist der Neid der Grund ihrer Entstehung. Diese Personen sind mit sich und ihrem Leben unzufrieden und suchen grundsätzlich die Schuld bei anderen Mitmenschen, da sie sich die eigene Unfähigkeit nicht eingestehen wollen.
> Und da kommt ein 23jähriger Unternehmer, der ne Menge Arbeitsplätze schafft und nebenbei ein randvolles Konto hat, gerade recht, um sich abzureagieren.


Kommst du dir nicht albern vor, lieber Tobias? Mein Rat: Geh mit Gleichaltrigen spielen, damit du ordentlich sozialisiert wirst.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2004)

Ein Selbstdarsteller schrieb:
			
		

> [... viel Zeugs ...] oder die Diskussion ist hier für mich beendet.


JA BITTE, GENAU DAS!


----------



## scrat007 (14 Oktober 2004)

Fazit für mich:

Auf die Aufforderung hin Fakten zu präsentieren hat Huch wieder nur mit Nebelkerzen geworfen, er hat also keine Fakten, gut, habe nichts anderes erwartet.  8) 


@ Huch




> Diese Personen werden sicher noch heftiger reagieren, wenn sie bemerken, dass mich dieses Urteil nicht im geringsten tangiert und wir auch für den Fall der Fälle fertige Produkte in der Tasche haben, die mich noch erfolgreicher machen.



So, geltende Gesetze und Gerichtsurteile tangieren dich nicht, ist ja eine tolle einstellung, das erklärt so manches was ich aus deiner Ecke höre, und was du selber in anderen Foren so hinterläßt.

Und du hast fertige Produkte in der Tasche die du erst rausholst wenn du gezwungen wirst, womit du auch zugibst das du deine Chancen sehr schlecht siehst die Sache zu gewinnen. 
Mal ne Frage dazu, wenn die Produkte doch so erfolgreich sind, warum holst du sie nicht gleich raus? Eine Firma lebt doch davon der Konkurenz voraus zu sein. Und warum sind Leute wie du immer erst bereit etwas zu ändern wenn sie Gesetzlich oder von einem Gericht dazu gezwungen werden und an der Wand stehen? Kein Wunder wenn der Ruf deiner Branche schlecht ist, ihr habt es ja selber in der Hand, und versaubeutelt es täglich  immer und immer wieder. Und zur Krönung verteidigst du das mit einem vollen Bankkonnto. Man hat wieder einmal deutlich gesehen welchen geistes Kind du bist. Danke für die Einblicke. 8)


----------



## Counselor (14 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich red' hier nicht nur von EVs, sondern von einem komplexen Hauptsacheverfahren vor dem LG Düsseldorf, welches wir gewonnen haben.


Auf deinen Internetseiten ist aber von EVs die Rede:
http://www.press1.de/ibot/db/press1.erodata_1071695282.html
http://www.press1.de/ibot/db/10173622381689543172n1.html
Falls du dieses Urteil meinst, dann warten wir einfach ab, ob es Bestand hat:
http://www.r-archiv.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1519


			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Der IVNM ist kein Unternehmen und hat kein AVS-Produkt. Für mich sind die neutral.


Vergiß nicht, daß die Erodata dort Mitglied ist. Das LG Krefeld hat dir ins Stammbuch geschrieben, daß deine Gutachten ohne Bedeutung für den Rechtsstreit sind. Daß du mit dem AVS sicherstellen mußt, daß Jugendliche keinen Zugriff auf einfache Pornografie haben, steht im Gesetz. Auch wenn das Urteil des OLG Düsseldorf dein AVS nicht betreffen sollte (was ich angesichts deiner Äußerung, daß die Vorsitzende 'stolz darauf war keine Ahnung vom Thema zu haben' bezweifle), dann steht es dennoch im diametralen Widerspruch zu der Rechtsmeinung von Prof Schumann, weil es eine 'Effektive Barriere' beim Zugang zu Pornografie fordert.  Dazu gehört auch, eine einfache Umgehung des Systems, wie sie Schumann in seinem Gutachten beschreibt, auszuschließen. EOD


----------



## wibu (14 Oktober 2004)

Tobias, lass dir gesagt sein:
Auch wenn dich Rechtsprechung und Gesetzgebung nicht großartig interessieren, wirst du dich troztdem daran halten müssen, weil ansonsten dein Tage als 


> 23jähriger Unternehmer, der ne Menge Arbeitsplätze schafft und nebenbei ein randvolles Konto hat


gezählt sind. Hochmut kommt bekanntlich vor dem Fall. Außerdem ist dein Unternehmen noch durchaus überschaubar. 
*erodata schrieb:*


> Die erodata Firmengruppe besteht derzeit aus rund 20 Mitarbeitern.


 inclusive dir und den beiden Firmenmitgründern. Wenn darunter noch Minijobs und freie Mitarbeiter sein sollten, geht´s bei euch doch noch recht familär zu.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Tiefdruckgebietsbericht schrieb:
			
		

> Am 23. April 2003 konnte sein Zentrum mit einem Kerndruck von knapp 1015 hPa nordwestlich von Schottland identifiziert werden; einen Tag später hatte es sich aufgefüllt und die Reste seiner Front vereinigten sich mit dem Frontensystem von Tief URS über dem Atlantik.
> 
> Ein kleiner Witz am Rande, insgesamt tatsächlich ohne Belang... Dass auf "Tobias" "Urs" folgte fand ich irgendwie lustig. Aber wer kennt hier schon "Urs"?


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Oktober 2004)

Lieber T.H., nicht aufhören, bitte weiter schreiben.

Ich bin heilfroh, dass du mit 23 schon so reich bist, dass dich die deutsche Rechtsprechung nicht mehr tangiert, weshalb du auch ohne Probleme hier mächtig losziehen kannst. Gefällt mir, solche Erfolgsgeschichten sind selten in unserem Jammerland.

Jedenfalls sicherst du mir in diesem Thread gute Unterhaltung auf passendem Niveau, wenn ich im anstehenden Urlaub hier vorbei schaue.

Übrigens hast du bisher noch nichts dazu geschrieben, wie die USA Jugendschutz definieren (mal so als den wichtigsten Vergleichsmarkt), welche deiner Bekannten durch frühen Pornogenuss heute im Bundestag oder der Hochwirtschaft sitzen, warum genau diese sich erfolgreich der nicht ausreichenden Entnazifizierung verwehrt haben, und - vor allem - wann du als neutralen Gutachtern deiner Thesen unicef in's Boot holst, diese komische Gruppierung, die doch tatsächlich auch immer noch glaubt, Kinder seien keine Erwachsenen ...

Kurzum:
Bitte weiter, ich lache gerne.

@alloftherest:
Sorry, das musste mal sein. Alaaf!  8)


----------



## dotshead (14 Oktober 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> :
> Gericht: Altersverifikation mit xxx.de nicht ausreichend
> Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52033
> 
> Die Krefelder sind derzeit in Deutschland führend mit gut entschiedenen Verfahren ...



Warum hälst du diese Entscheidung für gut und richtig? Wo siehst Du die Vorteile solcher Entscheidungen bei freier Verfügbarkeit von ausländischen Webseiten ohne AVS?

Darauf antwortest Du leider nicht. Schade.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (14 Oktober 2004)

Mal folgende Überlegung zu eine hohen AVS Anforderung:

Die meisten AVS Seiten haben IMHO Sexuellen Inhalt. Wenn ich nun her gehe und diese bedürfniss nicht vom Prinzip her Verneine oder in Abrede stelle komme ich zu folgender Überlegung:

Wenn man zu starke Anforderungen an ein AVS stellt, wird von den entsprechenden Seiten ins Ausland gewechselt, sei es weil es zu kompliziert wird, sie es weil der Benutzer nicht mitspielt (Aus Angst vor dem Entdeckt werden?). 

Daraus wird nach einer gewissen Zeit eine Forderung nach der Sperren entsprechender Seiten resultieren. Wie an sich bekannt ist, resultier daraus dann aber ein Wechsel der entsp. Seiten auf andere Server. 

Die Sperre kann dann dann nur duch Zwangsproxy's und Verweigerung des Zugriffes auf Umgehungen (Anonymisierer) durchgesetzt werden.

Und da liegt der "Hund" begraben. Wer erstellt und überwacht die Sperrlisten? Da die Listen als solches ja auch schon jetzt nicht mehr veröffentlich werden, ist da kaum eine Änderung zu erwarten.

Und dann ist der Schritt ganz leicht auch Politisch unliebsame Meinungen weg zu Filtern, da es ja sowieso keiner prüfen kann. Und so sehr vertraue ich unser Politiker nicht mehr, das ich der Meinung bin "Da kann nix passieren" Außerdem könnten ja mal andere an die Macht kommen...

Und das das vorhanden sein entsprechende Einrichtungen begehrlichkeiten dritte Wecken wird (Markenschutz, Vorbeugende Bekämpfung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder noch schlimmeres...) dürfte klar sein. 

Es mag ja sein, das dadurch die Zunft der Juristen eine Aufschwung erlebt, dem Demokratischen Staatsbild läuft es meiner Meinung nach zu wieder.


mit freundlichen grüßen

Ralf Lorenz


----------



## dotshead (15 Oktober 2004)

gelöscht aus copyright gründen. Eigentlich Schade war nen guter Artikel von Dr. Daniel Kötz (RA)


----------



## jupp11 (15 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich Schade war nen guter Artikel von Dr. D.  K.  (RA)


http://mitglied.lycos.de/dclauterbach/


> Nun werden sich einige fragen, ist denn der Jugendschutzbeauftragte nicht mit verantwortlich? Diese
> Überlegung überlassen wir Herrn Rechtsanwalt Dr. D. K.  aus Düsseldorf - der sich ja bestens
> im Medienrecht auskennt.
> 
> ...


j.


----------



## Counselor (15 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Wo siehst Du die Vorteile solcher Entscheidungen bei freier Verfügbarkeit von ausländischen Webseiten ohne AVS?


Wo siehst du denn den Vorteil für Kinder und Jugendliche bei einer Freizeichnung deutscher Anbieter vom Jugendschutz ?
Wo liegt der Nachteil für Erwachsene bei Bezahlangeboten, wenn sie sich im Rahmen eines AVS identifizieren müssen? Bei ausländischen Bezahlangeboten müssen doch auch Name und Kontonummer / Kreditkartennummer hinterlegt werden, um den Bezahlvorgang möglich zu machen?


----------



## dotshead (15 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darum geht es mir nicht, sondern um die Unverhältnismäßigkeit der Anforderungen an ein AVS.


			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt der Nachteil für Erwachsene bei Bezahlangeboten, wenn sie sich im Rahmen eines AVS identifizieren müssen? Bei ausländischen Bezahlangeboten müssen doch auch Name und Kontonummer / Kreditkartennummer hinterlegt werden, um den Bezahlvorgang möglich zu machen?


Genau diese Daten musst du ja  bei über18 v2 auch angeben. Du identifizierst dich mit Personalausweisnummer, Bankverbindung für den Bezahlvorgang und zusätzlich noch mit der Postleitzahl. Wenn das als nicht ausreichend angesehen wird, verstehe ich die deutsche Rechtsprechung nicht mehr.


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Och, die Antwort ist ganz einfach: Weil diese Denkweise nicht passt. 
Ich kann auch ohne weiteres in Vaals im CoffeeShop kiffen, bis ein Arzt kommen müsste - nur auf diesem Argument aufbauend die Drogenlegalisierung in Deutschland zu fordern, ist zu kurz gesprungen.

Anderes Beispiel: Nur weil Jeder in England eine 1-Pfund-Limited gründen kann, werden wir hier die GmbH-Einlage von 25.000 € nicht reduzieren.

Ein Land kann sich doch nicht mit dem Argument aus seiner Verantwortung (und seiner hauseigenen Regelungsfreiheit) heraus stehlen oder drängen lassen, dass im Ausland etwas einfach, erlaubt oder erreichbar ist.

Und für das Inland - wofür unsere Gesetzgebung nun mal fast alleine* zuständig ist - wird so entschieden, wie es nach jeweiliger politischer und lobbyseitiger Meinung richtig ist. Punkt.

* Ich meine nicht eine Zuständigkeit von Tobias Huch, nur zur Klarstellung


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das als nicht ausreichend angesehen wird, verstehe ich die deutsche Rechtsprechung nicht mehr.


...was ja tatsächlich schon mal vorkommen kann


----------



## Counselor (15 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Genau diese Daten musst du ja  bei über18 v2 auch angeben. Du identifizierst dich mit Personalausweisnummer, Bankverbindung für den Bezahlvorgang und zusätzlich noch mit der Postleitzahl. Wenn das als nicht ausreichend angesehen wird, verstehe ich die deutsche Rechtsprechung nicht mehr.


Es ist zu leicht, dieses System zu umgehen:

1) Ausweispapiere können 'ausgeliehen' und mißbraucht werden
2) Adressdaten und Bankverbindungen kann man jeder Rechnung entnehmen
3) Behördenkennziffern und die betreffenden Postleitzahlen gibts gratis im Internet

Damit lädt das System zur Umgehung ein. Und das ist nicht im Sinn des Gesetzgebers, der ja will, daß Kinder und Jugendliche die Angebote nur dann zu sehen bekommen, wenn die Eltern es wollen.

Eine wirklich sichere Authentifizierung basiert auf zwei Komponenten:

1) Besitz (Authenticator)
2) Wissen (zB Passwort)

Bei dem AVS von Erodata gibt es keinen zuverlässigen Authenticator und bei der Erstanmeldung überhaupt kein Wissen.


----------



## A John (15 Oktober 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auch ohne weiteres in Vaals im CoffeeShop kiffen, bis ein Arzt kommen müsste - nur auf diesem Argument aufbauend die Drogenlegalisierung in Deutschland zu fordern, ist zu kurz gesprungen.


Nix für ungut, aber dieser Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. Um "legal" zu kiffen, musst Du nach Holland fahren.
Um (illegale) Pornosites anzuschauen, brauchst Du nur ein paar Mausklicks. Und die Kenntnis der URL natürlich. Entsprechende Linklisten kriegst Du auf fast jedem Schulhof.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Land kann sich doch nicht mit dem Argument aus seiner Verantwortung (und seiner hauseigenen Regelungsfreiheit) heraus stehlen oder drängen lassen, dass im Ausland etwas einfach, erlaubt oder erreichbar ist.


Der bürokratische Aufwand und die Kosten um die AVS- Thematik stehen IMO in keinem Verhältnis zum erzielbaren Ergebnis.
Das Ganze ist lediglich Arbeitsbeschaffung für unterbeschäftigte Verwaltungsbeamte und Juristen.

Rauchen ist in D ab 16 erlaubt. Kein Mensch interessiert das.
Glaubst Du, auch nur ein 14 Jähriger hört mit dem Qualmen auf, weil Zigarettenautomaten irgendwann auf EC-Karten umgestellt werden?

Die Indizierung von PC- Gewaltspielen ist mehr verkaufsförderndes Gütesiegel als Einschränkung des Nutzerkreises.

Der Staat überzieht die Gesellschaft mit immer mehr Regularien, deren Wirkung und Umsetzbarkeit gegen Null geht, aber viele Ressourcen bindet und eine Menge Geld kost.

Wenn Eltern nicht Willens- oder in der Lage sind, ihrer Verantwortung gerecht zu werden, kann der Staat an diesem Punkt durch Aufklärung und Hilfestellung ansetzen.
Hier besteht IMO die einzige Chance, wirklich etwas zu erreichen, statt Geld und Ressourcen in sinn- und wirkungsloser Verordnungsbürokratie zu versenken.

Gruss A. John


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Oktober 2004)

@AJ:

Deine politische Aufassung in allen Ehren: TH hat sich gegen die Urteile gewandt und behauptet, dies müssten deshalb anders gestrickt werden.

Deine Meinung zielt auf eine Änderung durch die Legislative (ggf. Exekutive) ab, TH will die Jurisprudenz gängeln. Bitte diesbezüglich sauber trennen.

Ich hatte mein Posting (betriebsblind, wie ich als Jurist nun mal bin) weitgehend nur auf die Rechtsprechung gezielt. Ich hätte das vielleicht deutlicher machen sollen.

Und in Bezug auf Legislative/Exekutive: Dann macht bitte Politik! Gründet eine Lobby oder tretet einer Partei bei, wenn ihr nicht gar eine eigene gründen wollt. Immer nur auf der amtierenden Politik herum hacken ist einfach und findet auch Claqueure - selber aktiv ändern ist aufwändiger!


----------



## A John (15 Oktober 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> @AJ:
> 
> Deine politische Aufassung in allen Ehren: TH hat sich gegen die Urteile gewandt und behauptet, dies müssten deshalb anders gestrickt werden.


Jo. Damit steht er aber nicht alleine. Das versuchen auch Andere, mehr oder weniger erfolgreich, je nach Kapitaleinsatz.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Meinung zielt auf eine Änderung durch die Legislative (ggf. Exekutive) ab, TH will die Jurisprudenz gängeln. Bitte diesbezüglich sauber trennen.


Mit meinem Posting wollte ich lediglich darlegen, das dieses ganze hin- und her- klagen dem Jugendschutz nichts, aber auch gar nichts bringt.
IMO wird hier die Justiz missbraucht, um Konkurrenten aus dem Markt zu klagen.
Da muss der Jugendschutz als Feigenblatt für private Konkurrenzkämpfe herhalten.
Im Grunde nichts Anderes, wie der Verbraucherschutz im Streit zur Angabe der Telefonnummer im Impressum.

Wie nun der smarte Jungmillionär mit randvollem Konto diverse Gerichtsurteile bewertet, ist für mich nicht Gegenstand ernsthafter Betrachtung.
Der hält es ja auch für legitim, Schutzprogramme auf fremden Rechnern zu "überlisten".

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Ausweispapiere können 'ausgeliehen' und mißbraucht werden
> 2) Adressdaten und Bankverbindungen kann man jeder Rechnung entnehmen
> 3) Behördenkennziffern und die betreffenden Postleitzahlen gibts gratis im Internet
> 
> Damit lädt das System zur Umgehung ein. Und das ist nicht im Sinn des Gesetzgebers, der ja will, daß Kinder und Jugendliche die Angebote nur dann zu sehen bekommen, wenn die Eltern es wollen.


Genau diese Ansicht ist IMHO weltfremd. Im weitesten Sinn lädt auch jedes MS-Betriebssystem dazu ein, die integrierten Bordmittel zu umgehen. Dieses ist nach eindeutiger Gesetzeslage wohl Computersabotage oder Computerbetrug. Wenn irgendein schlaues Kiddy sich wirklich die Mühe machen wird z.B. ueber18.de v2 zu umgehen, begeht dieses Kiddy wohl auch den Tatbestand der Computersabotage und vor allem den Straftatbestand des Betruges.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Eine wirklich sichere Authentifizierung basiert auf zwei Komponenten:
> 
> 1) Besitz (Authenticator)
> 2) Wissen (zB Passwort)
> ...


Eltern die mit Daten wie z.B. Ausweispapieren und Kontoverbindungen so nachlässig umgehen, werden wohl auch einen Erotikdongle achtlos rumliegen lassen. 

Wenn das so ausgelegt werden sollte, muss bei jedem Online-Bezug von Pornographie ein neues Passwort mit Postident zugeschickt werden, vergleichbar mit dem Urteil zum Versandhandel.

Mir geht es doch bitte nicht darum AVS in Deutschland abzuschaffen, sondern nur um den gesunden Menschenverstand in einem multimedialen Zeitalter. Die unverhältnismäßigen Anforderungen an ein AVS in DE sind einfach eine Katastrophe. Axel John hat mit seinen Einschätzungen schon recht.


----------



## dotshead (16 Oktober 2004)

Unschwer zu Erkennen: Der letzte Beitrag war von mir.


----------



## scrat007 (16 Oktober 2004)

Ausweispapiere braucht man nicht rumliegen zu lassen, man kann die Nummer auch so knacken oder im Internet runtrladen, kein Problem. Adressdaten sind kein Geheimniss, jeder kennt doch seine Adresse, Kontodaten sind auch kein Problem, stehen auf Jeder Rechnung, oder einfach auf dem Kontoauszug.  Alles anddere bekommt man wieder im Internet.

Das ist einfach nicht sicher.



> Eltern die mit Daten wie z.B. Ausweispapieren und Kontoverbindungen so nachlässig umgehen, werden wohl auch einen Erotikdongle achtlos rumliegen lassen.


Das hat auch nichts mit Unordnung der Eltern zu tun, die Kontoauszüge sind abgeheftet, die Rechnungen auch.



> Wenn das so ausgelegt werden sollte, muss bei jedem Online-Bezug von Pornographie ein neues Passwort mit Postident zugeschickt werden, vergleichbar mit dem Urteil zum Versandhandel.


 Nö, nicht bei jedem Bezug, sonder bei der Registrierung beim Eingangsportal. Dann erhält man ein Passwort und ab dann liegt es in der Verantwortun gder Eltern. ABer bis dahin hat der Zugangsdienst dafür zu sorgen das die Jugend geschützt bleibt.

Wer von euch würde seinem Kind einen Porno zeigen? Los sagt mal, keiner? Komisch, im Internet zeigt ihr ihn den anderen Kindern, weil euer System sich in 5 Minuten austricksen läßt. Und selbst wenn es Strafbar ist es auszutricksen, ist es trozdem von euch grob fahrlässig und zudem irreführung wenn ihr behauptet euer System wäre sicher. 
Wenn jemand sein Auto zusperrt, aber das Schiebedach vergisst, und es wird geklaut, dann ist er mit Schuld am Diebstahl, so sehen das die Versicherungen und Gerichte. Wenn ihr ein unsichers System habt und dazu euch noch hinstellt und sagt es si sicher, dann seid ihr eben auch haftbar, sei es darin das ihr das System verbessern müßt, oder das ihr halt vor Gericht unterliegt.


----------



## Counselor (16 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Genau diese Ansicht ist IMHO weltfremd. Im weitesten Sinn lädt auch jedes MS-Betriebssystem dazu ein, die integrierten Bordmittel zu umgehen. Dieses ist nach eindeutiger Gesetzeslage wohl Computersabotage oder Computerbetrug. Wenn irgendein schlaues Kiddy sich wirklich die Mühe machen wird z.B. ueber18.de v2 zu umgehen, begeht dieses Kiddy wohl auch den Tatbestand der Computersabotage und vor allem den Straftatbestand des Betruges.



1) §§ 184, 184c StGB wenden sich nicht an MS, aber an die Erodata
2) Die Erodata hat dafür zu sorgen, daß _durch technische oder sonstige Vorkehrungen sichergestellt ist, dass die pornografische Darbietung Personen unter 18 Jahren nicht zugänglich ist_. 



			
				http://www.justiz.nrw.de/RB/nrwe/lgs/duisburg/lg_duisburg/j2004/21_O_97_04urteil20040830.html - LG Duisburg schrieb:
			
		

> Der entscheidende Mangel des vom Antragsgegner verwendeten AVS besteht zur Überzeugung der Kammer darin, dass die Überprüfung dahin, ob der betreffende Nutzer noch unter 18 oder bereits Erwachsener ist, im wesentlichen auf der Überprüfung der einzugebenden Personalausweisnummer beruht, die u.a. über das Alter der betreffenden Person Auskunft gibt. Es liegt nahe, dass ein Minderjähriger, der versucht, an die Angebote pornografischer Abbildungen im Internet zu gelangen, sich eine solche zutreffende Personalausweisnummer in seinem sozialen Umfeld relativ leicht beschaffen kann, z.b. bei Freunden oder Bekannten, die bereits erwachsen sind, ohne auf die Ausweise der Erziehungsberechtigte, vor denen diese Versuche gerade geheimgehalten werden sollen, oder auf sog. Personalausweis-nummergeneratoren zurückgreifen zu müssen. Wenn im übrigen in diesem Zusammenhang davon die Rede ist, dass die Erziehungsberechtigten in der Regel ihre Ausweise vor minderjährigen Kindern quasi unter Verschluss halten, so erscheint das lebensfremd.
> Da diese Zugriffsmöglichkeit im sozialen Umfeld sehr oft bestehen wird, kommt es auf die anderen in diesem Zusammenhang vom Antragsgegner hervorgehobenen Merkmale des von ihm verwendeten AVS nicht an, insbesondere das ICRA-System, weil es allein auf Kenntnis und Verwendung der Erziehungsberechtigten abstellt und nicht Bestandteil des AVS "über18.de" selbst ist, die Generierung falscher Personalausweisnummern, weil der Jugendliche auf die Generierung nicht zurückgreifen muss, auf die Sperrung und Sperrmöglichkeit, weil sie ebenfalls von der Kenntnis der Erziehungsberechtigten abhängen.
> Auch die Notwendigkeit, eine Kontoverbindung anzugeben, stellt kein effektives Hindernis dar, weil zahlreiche Jugendliche über ein eigenes Konto verfügen.



Huch, das LG Duisburg hat das System durchschaut...


----------



## dotshead (16 Oktober 2004)

Dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> ]Wenn das so ausgelegt werden sollte, muss bei jedem Online-Bezug von Pornographie ein neues Passwort mit Postident zugeschickt werden, vergleichbar mit dem Urteil zum Versandhandel.





			
				scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, nicht bei jedem Bezug, sonder bei der Registrierung beim Eingangsportal. Dann erhält man ein Passwort und ab dann liegt es in der Verantwortun gder Eltern. ABer bis dahin hat der Zugangsdienst dafür zu sorgen das die Jugend geschützt bleibt.


 Heise schreibt zum Online-Versand: 



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Das OLG München hat in den genannten Urteil auf einen Antrag eines Mitbewerbers hin entschieden, dass es einer Online-Videothek verboten ist, Filme, die mit "keine Jugendfreigabe" nach § 14 Abs. 2 Jugendschutzgesetz (JuSchG) gekennzeichnet sind ("FSK-18-Filme"), über ihren Internet-DVD-Versanddienst anzubieten oder zu überlassen, *wenn nicht gewährleistet ist, dass die Filme an den Adressaten persönlich ausgehändigt werden. Dies soll durch einen Versand per "Einschreiben eigenhändig" möglich sein.*
> 
> Die fragliche Online-Videothek hatte jugendgefährdende DVDs nämlich nur an solche Besteller versandt, *die sich zuvor beim Postamt persönlich identifiziert hatten (Post-Ident-Verfahren). Damit wurde sichergestellt, dass der Adressat einer Sendung volljährig ist.* Dem OLG genügt dies aber nicht -- denn es könne sein, dass ein Minderjähriger eine nicht für ihn bestimmte Sendung öffnet, beispielsweise wenn sie in den Hausbriefkasten geworfen oder dem Minderjährigen vom Postboten übergeben wird.



Diese Begründung könnte natürlich ohne Probleme auch auf das Internet übertragen werden.

Um wirklichen Jugendschutz (natürlich nur für deutsche Webseiten zu erreichen) müsste nach diesem Urteil IMHO auch jedes Internetangebot mit einem persönlichen Kennwort, welches per Einschreiben eigenhändig verschickt werden müsste, geschützt werden. Wir wollen ja die Jugend schützen. 



			
				scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von euch würde seinem Kind einen Porno zeigen? Los sagt mal, keiner? Komisch, im Internet zeigt ihr ihn den anderen Kindern, weil euer System sich in 5 Minuten austricksen läßt.


Natürlich würde ich keinem Kind Pornos zeigen. Allerdings behaupte ich auch mal, dass ein Kind zwischen 5 - 12 das System erstmal nicht so einfach aushebeln kann, weil auch kein Interesse daran besteht. Bei Jugendlichen sieht es natürlich anders aus. Die Hormone leben und spielen verrückt. Allerdings glaube ich persönlich, dass kein Jugendlicher sich die Mühe macht dieses System (bekanntlich mit Zahlungsverpflichtung) zu umgehen, sondern direkt auf diverse ausländische Seiten wie z.B. den H****en oder a*** ausweicht. Diese Seiten werden derweil auf jedem Schulhof getauscht. 

IMHO ist das Gesetz in der jetzigen Form nicht einfach auf das Internet übertragbar.



			
				scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst wenn es Strafbar ist es auszutricksen, ist es trozdem von euch grob fahrlässig und zudem irreführung wenn ihr behauptet euer System wäre sicher.



Ich kann und werde das nicht behaupten, da es nicht mein System ist.  Ich warte nur noch darauf, dass auch internationale Erotik- oder Porn-Seiten providerseitig gesperrt werden müssen, da sie gegen den JMStV verstoßen.



			
				scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand sein Auto zusperrt, aber das Schiebedach vergisst, und es wird geklaut, dann ist er mit Schuld am Diebstahl, so sehen das die Versicherungen und Gerichte. .



Der Vergleich hinkt. Das Schiebedach  und auch das Auto ist zugesperrt. Kriminelle Elemente nutzen aber Schwachstellen, die es in fast jeder Software-Anwendung gibt.


----------



## dotshead (16 Oktober 2004)

weltfremdes Duisburger LG schrieb:
			
		

> Es liegt nahe, dass ein Minderjähriger, der versucht, an die Angebote pornografischer Abbildungen im Internet zu gelangen, sich eine solche zutreffende Personalausweisnummer in seinem sozialen Umfeld relativ leicht beschaffen kann, z.b. bei Freunden oder Bekannten, die bereits erwachsen sind, ohne auf die Ausweise der Erziehungsberechtigte, vor denen diese Versuche gerade geheimgehalten werden sollen, oder auf sog. Personalausweis-nummergeneratoren zurückgreifen zu müssen.



Es liegt nahe, dass ein Minderjähriger, der versucht, an die Angebote pornografischer Filme in Videotheken zu gelangen, sich eine solche zutreffende Bezugsperson in seinem sozialem Umfeld, z.b. bei Freunden und Bekannten , die bereits erwachsen sind, ohne auf die Ausweise der Erziehungsberechtigtem zu greifen zu müssen, vor denen dies Versuche gerade geheimgehalten werden sollen, zu beschaffen.

Weltfremd wie vieles was nach Erfurt und dem 11.09. in der Welt passiert.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2004)

Der Vergleich hinkt. Das Schiebedach  und auch das Auto ist zugesperrt. Kriminelle Elemente nutzen aber Schwachstellen, die es in fast jeder Software-Anwendung gibt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings glaube ich persönlich, dass kein Jugendlicher sich die Mühe macht dieses System (bekanntlich mit Zahlungsverpflichtung) zu umgehen, sondern direkt auf diverse ausländische Seiten wie z.B. den H****en oder a*** ausweicht. Diese Seiten werden derweil auf jedem Schulhof getauscht.


Also wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, dotshead, dann stimmst Du der Ansicht des Herrn HuchJunior _nicht_ zu, der ja sagt, es müsse eigentlich gar keinen Jugendschutz vor Pornographie geben? (*)
Du vertrittst dagegen, wie mir scheint, die Position, dass _die Mittel und Wege falsch sind_. Verstehe ich das richtig?

Der IVNM scheint, wenn ich seine von mir hier zitierte Seite richtig verstehe, ebenfalls die Position von HuchJunior zu vertreten? (**)
Zur Erinnerung:
http://www.aktion-fuer-jugendschutz.de/pus.html
Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, würde ich ja zu gerne den IVNM um eine Stellungnahme zu dieser "seiner" Internetseite bitten (Inhaber ist ja die Firma "AKUD&Co." in Berlin, aber auf der Seite steht eindeutig "IVNM").

(*) 





			
				th schrieb:
			
		

> ... und schon landen wir wieder vor dem BVerfG (Grundrecht von Bürgern auf z.B. Pornokonsum). Das BVerfG befasst sich derzeit ja schon mit einer Verfassungsbeschwerde bezüglich JMStV. Eine weitere wird folgen. Dann muss geklärt werden, ob der §184c verfassungswidrig ist, da es keinen Nachweis gibt, dass Pornographie jugendgefährdend ist. Vielmehr ist von wissenschaftlicherseite dies eindeutig zu verneinen. Studien hierzu sind ja ausreichend vorhanden.





			
				TH schrieb:
			
		

> @DerJurist
> Wenn Pornographie nicht schädlich/jugendgefährdend ist, dann gibt es keinen Grund die Verbreitung zu verbieten. Folglich wäre das Verbot bzw. die Einschränkung der Verbreitung mit Behinderung des Konsums verfassungswidrig.
> Das BVerfG hat ja schon in den 70er Jahren bestätigt, dass es ein "Grundrecht auf Pornokonsum" gibt.



(**)


			
				ivnm schrieb:
			
		

> # Tiihonen 1994: Der Orgasmus stimuliert die Frontallappen des Gehirns (eine Erkenntnis, die erst möglich war mit der Einführung der Positronen-Emissions-Tomographie)
> # Chugani 1996: Dieses Gebiet wird - wie das übrige Großhirn - vom 4. bis zum 10. Lebensjahr am stärksten geprägt (weniger stark: vom 11. bis zum 16. LJ).





			
				ivnm schrieb:
			
		

> Hingegen ergeben frühere Forschungsergebnisse aus dem Bereich der Soziologie, dass Kinder in primitiven Kulturen mit der Möglichkeit, zur frühen sexuellen Entfaltung kreativer und ausdrucksstärker sind.
> Die bisherigen Vermutungen, intelligente Kinder hätten früher Sex, weil sie intelligenter sind, ist möglicherweise so nicht korrekt; vielmehr ist es anzunehmen, dass diese intelligenter, weil sie früher Sex haben.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (17 Oktober 2004)

Dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Das OLG München hat in den genannten Urteil auf einen Antrag eines Mitbewerbers hin entschieden, dass es einer Online-Videothek verboten ist, Filme, die mit "keine Jugendfreigabe" nach § 14 Abs. 2 Jugendschutzgesetz (JuSchG) gekennzeichnet sind ("FSK-18-Filme"), über ihren Internet-DVD-Versanddienst anzubieten oder zu überlassen, *wenn nicht gewährleistet ist, dass die Filme an den Adressaten persönlich ausgehändigt werden. Dies soll durch einen Versand per "Einschreiben eigenhändig" möglich sein.*



Des Teufels Anwalt spielend:

Auch das Greift zu kurz!
Folgender Fall ist denkbar,
1) Jugentlicher kurz vor 18ten Geb.
2) Junger Vater / Mutter mit Alten Passbild, also zb 30 und Pass 10 Jahre alt.
3) Große Ähnlichkeit mit dem Eltern
4) Pass liegt zugänglich rum
5) Gerade neu Zugezogen, Postbote hat noch keine Ahnung wer wer ist. Oder auch Ersatzpostbote (nicht so selten wie früher...)

Und schon hat unser Jugentlicher seine Pornos.
=>Also System überlistet.

Folgerung: Grundsätzlich nur Persönliche Direktabholung+Biometrisches Merkmal (Am besten DNS) ist hinreichen sicher.

Im Übrigen, es gibt da immer noch die Ausnahme das verheiratete Jugentlich wie Volljährige zählen. Wo ist der Unterscheid wenn ich mit 16 Pornos sehe und Verheiratet bin oder nicht?


mfg

Ralf Lorenz


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist kein Beitrag von Tobias Huch bekannt, in dem er diese These vertritt.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist allerdings bekannt, dass die Mittel und Wege, die der deutsche Staat begeht, in meinen Augen zu weit geht.


----------



## dotshead (17 Oktober 2004)

Dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist kein Beitrag von Tobias Huch bekannt, in dem er diese These vertritt.
> Erodata hat sich um den Jugendschutz im deutschen Internet verdient gemacht.
> 
> Der Sinn von Jugendschutz im Internet auf de-Seiten kann nur sein, Jugendliche und Kinder vor der ungewollten Konfrontation mit HC zu schützen. Alles andere ist IMHO weltfremd.  Der Rest liegt auf Seiten, die ausserhalb der deutschen Justiz liegen.
> ...



Sorry musste das mal korrigieren.

Und ich bin auch kein Mitglied im IVNM. Meine Meinung, die ich hier vertrete, spiegelt nur meine private Meinung wieder.


----------



## dotshead (17 Oktober 2004)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Ralf Lorenz


Psssst Du kannst doch nicht mit deinem Real-Name unterzeichnen.  :-?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jepp, so sieht eine klare Stellungnahme aus. Vielen Dank 

zum Thema HuchJuniors Aussagen hier:
Ich verstehe es so und ich habe oben die Zitate ergänzt, die es mich so verstehen lassen. Er sagte "wenn..." und er sagte "da...". Nach meinen Deutschkenntnissen ist das - so wie es da steht - eindeutig. Natürlich schreibt man in einem Forum viel, aber dann wünsche ich mir halt eine Klarstellung und nicht dieses wischi-waschi-es-gibt-da-ein-paar-Studien-aber-jetzt-verschwinde-ich-wieder.
Das hat Herr Huch junior hier schon wiederholt so gemacht und ich habe ihn wiederholt darauf angesprochen. Vielleicht bin ich zu dumm? Hatte zu wenige Orgasmen mit unter 10?


----------



## dotshead (17 Oktober 2004)

Ähem ich halte Pornographie auch nicht für jugendgefährdend. Irgendwann gab es mal die Volljährigkeit mit 21 Jahren, heute liegt die Volljährigkeit bei 18 Jahren. Wer sagt, dass die Jugendlichen heute nicht schon weiter sind? Wann kommt die Volljährigkeit ab 16 Jahren? Who knows?


----------



## Counselor (17 Oktober 2004)

@Dotshead:

Für mich hat diese maßlose Gerichtsschelte seitens Tobias Huch eigentlich nur einen Grund:

Die Adult Webmaster sind politisch bei der Reform der §§ 184 ff StGB unterlegen. Und daher versuchen die schwarzen Schafe jetzt -anstatt zu akzeptieren, daß sie von der Mehrheit überstimmt wurden -, die politische Entscheidung auf dem Rechtsweg zu revidieren. Und da wird jede Gerichtsentscheidung, die die politische Vorgabe umsetzt, natürlich als 'weltfremd' oder sonstwie runtergemacht. 

Die politische Vorgabe des Gesetzgebers ist eindeutig eine sichere Authentifizierung bei Pornografieangeboten, und daß Personen unter 18 keinen  Zugriff haben. Diese politische Entscheidung beachten die Gerichte und verbieten Systeme, die das nicht umsetzen. Und dabei werden unsichere Systeme wie das von Huch auf der Strecke bleiben.

Wenn du was anderes willst, dann schlage ich dir vor, zusammen mit Tobias Huch, Axel John und den Betreibern der deutschen Pornoseiten eine Partei zu gründen und politisch aktiv zu werden. Das bringt mehr, als Gerichte dreist und maßlos dafür zu schelten, daß sie gesetzliche Vorgaben aus der Politik umsetzen, nachdem man die politische Auseinandersetzung verloren hat. Huchs Versuche, den Gerichten ein völlig unsicheres System als besonders sicher unterzujubeln sind jedenfalls zum Scheitern verurteilt.

Auch das Landgericht Hamburg lehnt das System von Huch ab:


			
				http://www.coolspot.de/AVS/UrteilLGHamburg140904.pdf - LG Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei muß sich der Jugendliche noch nicht einmal der Mühe unterziehen, eine fiktive Personalausweisnummer zu generieren, die auf einen über 18 Jahre alten Inhaber hinweist. Es genügt nämlich, daß er sich die Daten des Personalausweises irgendeines Erwachsenen beschafft und diese bei der Anmeldung verwendet. Für das AVS "ueber18.de" in der Version 2. muß er zusätzlich auch noch irgendeine gültige Bankverbindung oder Kreditkartennummer angeben. Beides stellt heutzutage für einen normal begabten Jugendlichen keine ernstzunehmende Hürde dar.
> 
> Die Kammer teilt auch nicht die vom Antragsgegnervertreter in der mündlichen Verhandlung zum Ausdruck gebrachten verfassungsrechtlichen Bedenken gegen die in § 4 Abs. JMStV enthaltene Regelung. Gemäß Art. 6 Abs. 2 GG ist die Pflege und Erziehung der Kinder das natürliche Recht der Eltern und eine ihnen obliegende Pflicht, über deren Betätigung der Staat wacht. Von diesem Verfassungsauftrag sind Regelungen des Jugendschutzes gedeckt, die vorsehen, daß Pornographie für Jugendliche nicht frei zugänglich sein soll, und zwar unabhängig davon, ob und inwieweit Pornographie für die Entwicklung schädlich sein mag oder nur verbreiteten Sittlichkeitsvorstellungen ihrer Erziehungsberechtigten widerspricht.



Ebenso das Kammergericht Berlin:


http://www.aufrecht.de/3511.html - KG Berlin schrieb:


> c) Das AVS „über 18.de“ leidet wie alle auf der "Personalausweisnummer“ gestützte AVS – unabhängig von ihrer technischen Ausstattung im einzelnen (vgl. die Übersicht bei Döring/Günter MMR 2004, 231, 233f. - an einem grundsätzlichen Mangel, der sie für den eingesetzten Zweck untauglich macht. Nach dem ihnen zugrundeliegenden Konzept funktionieren sie eine dem gesetzlichen Leitbild zufolge ausschließlich öffentlichen Zwecken vorbehaltene Zahlenfolge in ein für den privaten Rechtsverkehr nicht vorgesehenes und daher nicht geschütztes Kontrollmedium um und nehmen sie so zu Unrecht für eigene wirtschaftliche Zwecke in Anspruch.
> Soweit die Revision über die Basisfunktion von „über18.de“ hinausgehende ergänzende Sicherungsfunktionen vorträgt, sind diese urteilsfremd, da das Landgericht ihr Vorhandensein nicht festgestellt hat. Sie wären aber auch nicht geeignet, das erforderliche Hindernis zu schaffen.
> Neben die Prüfung des in der „Personalausweisnummer“ enthaltenen Lebensalters tritt dem Revisionsvorbringen zufolge die Prüfung der regionalen Übereinstimmung des Wohnortes des Nutzers und des in der Seriennummer verborgenen Sitzes der den Personalausweis ausgebenden Behörde. Damit soll verhindert werden, daß nicht amtlich vergebene, sondern mit Hilfe von Internet- Generatoren - unter Verwendung des der „Personalausweisnummer“ zugrundeliegenden Algorithmus - plausibel geschaffene Nummern den Zugang ermöglichen. Außerdem soll das System verhindern, daß dieselbe „Personalausweisnummer“ mehrfach von verschiedenen Computern aus verwendet wird. Diese Prüfungen treffen in mehrfacher Hinsicht auf Bedenken. Zunächst: Der Wohnort des Nutzers ist und wird dem Anbieter nicht bekannt; feststellen kann er allenfalls den Standort des Computers. In der ergänzenden Revisionsbegründung ist in diesem Zusammenhang allerdings erstmals – urteilsfremd – von der Eingabe der Postleitzahl die Rede. Diese Prüfung verstärkt – unabhängig von ihrer genauen technischen Ausgestaltung - kaum die Wirksamkeit der Barriere. Echte „Personalausweisnummern“ volljähriger Personen kann sich der Jugendliche ohne weiteres in seinem sozialen Nahraum beschaffen. Sie enthalten dann die örtlich passende Behördenkennzahl. Auf plausibel erfundene Nummern muß er nicht zurückgreifen. Die geschilderte Prüfung hindert eher den von dem Ausstellungsort an einen anderen Ort umgezogenen oder einen fremden PC nutzenden Erwachsenen am Zugriff.
> Daß bestimmte „Personalausweisnummern“ „verbraucht“ sind, stellt ebenfalls keine wirkliche Hürde dar; echte Personalausweise Erwachsener im sozialen Nahraum, auf deren rechtlich ungeschützte Nummern der interessierte Jugendliche zurückgreifen kann, gibt es in hoher Anzahl.
> Sollte das insoweit nicht ganz eindeutige Revisionsvorbringen wirklich dahin zu verstehen sein, daß das AVS in der Lage ist, den Standort des Computers desjenigen festzustellen, der sich einwählen will, verstieße eine solche Prüfung gegen § 4 Abs. 2 PersAuswG. Die „Personalausweisnummer“ besteht aus mehreren Ziffernblöcken. Deren erster ist die Seriennummer, die unter anderem die Nummer der ausstellenden Behörde enthält, der zweite enthält das unverschlüsselte Geburtsdatum. Sie sind durch einen Algorithmus miteinander verbunden, so daß nicht jedwede Kombination von Ziffern eine mögliche „Personalausweisnummer“ ergibt. Die Seriennummer darf nach § 4 Abs. 2 PersAuswG nicht in der Weise verwendet werden, daß mit ihrer Hilfe ein Abruf personenbezogener Daten aus Dateien oder eine Verknüpfung von Dateien möglich ist. Der Gesetzgeber will damit verhindern, daß die Seriennummern als Personenkennzahl- Surrogat verwendet werden (vgl. Medert/ Süßmuth, Paß und Personalausweisrecht 3. Aufl., § 3 PersAuswG Rdn. 4, § 4 PersAuswG Rdn. 11). Der Standort des Computers, von dem aus der Nutzer die angewählte Datei abruft oder versucht abzurufen, und dessen Identität mit dem bisher verwendeten Rechner wird bei beiden Prüfungen offenbar. Beides sind personenbezogene Daten, weil sie den augenblicklichen Standort des Computers und damit den Aufenthaltsort des Nutzers preisgeben. Deren Verknüpfung mit der den Geburtstag und die ausstellende Behörde enthaltenden „Personalausweisnummer“ ermöglicht es, ein Bewegungsbild zu erstellen und ggf. sogar den Inhaber der „Personalausweisnummer“ zu ermitteln. Dasselbe Verbot nach § 4 Abs. 2 PersAuswG gilt für die mit der ergänzenden Revisionsbegründung – urteilsfremd – vorgetragene „Registrierung von negativ geprüften Internet-Nutzern“ in einer „Blacklist“, sofern diese Datenverknüpfungen auf Seriennummern von tatsächlich ausgegebenen Personalausweisen beruhen.



Das LG Düsseldorf wendet sich ebenfalls gegen den PersoCheck und bescheinigt dem Surfcard System, daß es den gesetzlichen Anforderungen entspräche.


----------



## A John (17 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Die politische Vorgabe des Gesetzgebers ist eindeutig eine sichere Authentifizierung bei Pornografieangeboten, und daß Personen unter 18 keinen  Zugriff haben. Diese politische Entscheidung beachten die Gerichte und verbieten Systeme, die das nicht umsetzen. Und dabei werden unsichere Systeme wie das von Huch auf der Strecke bleiben.


Es geht mir nicht darum, eine Gerichtsentscheidung zu kritisieren. Die Gerichte tun nichts Anderes, als dilettantische- und schlampig formulierte Gesetz in alle möglichen Richtungen zu interpretieren. (Wie so oft).

Hier wird so getan, als würde das Internet wie ein Kino oder eine Videothek funktionieren.
Es wir verkannt oder ignoriert, dass das Internet nicht das Deutschlandnet ist und nicht vor unserer Grenze Halt macht.
Es geht mir nicht darum, den Jugendschutz abzuschaffen oder "Porno für Alle" zu propagieren. 
Ich behaupte aber, dass AVS im Internet sinnlos sind, wenn sie nicht auf internationaler Ebene Realisiert werden. Und das dürfte wohl ein Traum bleiben.

Es ist doch irre, jahrelang über die Wirksamkeit eines Systems zu prozessieren, das im maximal ein zehntel Prozentbereich der einschlägigen Angebote verwendet wird.
Wer es braucht, der sucht erst gar nicht bei deutschen Anbietern, egal ob AVS oder nicht. Der bekommt auf zigtausendenden ausländischen Sites frei und ungehindert Stoff, für die ein deutscher Anbieter in den Knast käme. 

Ich finde das keineswegs positiv, aber es ist nun mal Faktum. Das zu ignorieren und sich an einem nationalen AVS festzuklammern, ist Unsinn und lediglich Geldverschwendung.

Mir persönlich ist das Thema allerdings nicht wichtig genug, um dafür politisch aktiv zu werden. Da fallen mir eine Menge anderer Dinge ein, die ich für dringlicher halte.

Gruss A. John

_Ooops, da unten ist ein Querschläger reingerutscht. Sorry_


----------



## Qoppa (17 Oktober 2004)

... und dieses Faktum, das A John benennt, ist eben auch für die Rechtsprechung relevant. Ziel des Gesetzes ist ja - der Jugendschutz, nicht die Unterstützung einer AVS-Firma gegen ihre Konkurrentin. Die Auslegung des Gesetzes (und damit der Vorgaben "gewährleisten", "sicherstellen") hat sich darum an dieser Realität zu orientieren. M.E. ist es ausreichend, wenn die Hürde zur Umgehung des AVS _höher_ liegt als die Alternative, einfach auf eine ungeschützte ausländische Seite zu gehen. Und das leistet bereits die Abfrage der Personalausweisnummer. Durch höhere Anforderungen wird der Jugendschutz in Deutschland keinen Deut besser ...

Aber jede Nation hat in diesem Bereich wohl ihren eigenen Spleen. Die Amerikaner erregen sich eben endlos über ihr "Nipplegate" ....


----------



## Counselor (17 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Diktatur des Proletariats*

@Tobias Huch


			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Traurig, dass du nicht verstanden hast, wie in diesem Land Demokratie und Freiheit funktionieren.


Wie das funktioniert, das steht im Grundgesetz. Und da ist eine parlamentarische Demokratie verankert, in der die wichtigesten Entscheidungen im Parlament getroffen werden. Bezogen auf dein System wurde dort entschieden:


			
				§ 184c StGB schrieb:
			
		

> In den Fällen des § 184 Abs. 1 ist Satz 1 bei einer Verbreitung durch Medien- oder Teledienste nicht anzuwenden, wenn durch technische oder sonstige Vorkehrungen sichergestellt ist, dass die pornographische Darbietung Personen unter achtzehn Jahren nicht zugänglich ist.



Das versuchst du nun zu revidieren, und holst dir eine blutige Nase nach der anderen:
http://www.ra-doerre.de/urteile/2004/20040426_kg_berlin_avs.pdf
http://www.justiz.nrw.de/RB/nrwe/lgs/duisburg/lg_duisburg/j2004/21_O_97_04urteil20040830.html
http://www.coolspot.de/AVS/UrteilLGHamburg140904.pdf
http://www.netlaw.de/urteile/lgkr_01.htm
http://www.coolspot.de/docs/Krefeld290904.pdf

Daher denke ich ehr, daß das Problem mit Demokratieverständnis auf deiner Seite liegt.


----------



## Counselor (17 Oktober 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gerichte tun nichts Anderes, als dilettantische- und schlampig formulierte Gesetz in alle möglichen Richtungen zu interpretieren.


Was ist daran zweideutig?





			
				§ 184c StGB schrieb:
			
		

> In den Fällen des § 184 Abs. 1 ist Satz 1 bei einer Verbreitung durch Medien- oder Teledienste nicht anzuwenden, wenn durch technische oder sonstige Vorkehrungen sichergestellt ist, dass die pornographische Darbietung Personen unter achtzehn Jahren nicht zugänglich ist.


Sicherstellen heißt 'garantieren, gewährleisten, zusichern'.


			
				A. John schrieb:
			
		

> Ich behaupte aber, dass AVS im Internet sinnlos sind, wenn sie nicht auf internationaler Ebene Realisiert werden.


Das kann nur die Politik leisten, aber nicht die Gerichte.


			
				A. John schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch irre, jahrelang über die Wirksamkeit eines Systems zu prozessieren, das im maximal ein zehntel Prozentbereich der einschlägigen Angebote verwendet wird.


Ist es auch. Bräuchte man aber nicht, wenn Tobias Huch sein System endlich gesetzeskonform bauen würde. Verschiedene Konkurrenten machen das vor und verdienen damit offensichtlich Geld. Ein Beispiel ist Safecard.


----------



## scrat007 (17 Oktober 2004)

Huch, leg du doch mal die Fakten auf den Tisch die du ja so angepriesen hast, oder hast du gar keine und war alles nur heiße Luft?

Irgendwie habe ich den Verdacht das dein Bankkonto bald leer ist, denn anscheinend hast du ja weder Fakten noch ein neues System, sonst würdest du es ja einsetzen um der Konkurenz vorauszubleiben und Geld zu verdienen.

[Ironie]
Naja macht nichts, ein junger dynamischer Arbeitgeber wie du kann sicher ohne Probleme die 16 Seiten ausfüllen die du dann von der Agentur für Arbeit übereicht bekommst. Und wenn du das nicht schaffst macht das nichts, ich bin sicher einer deiner Freunde wird dir helfen, du mußt nur ein kostenloses Zugangstool installieren und dann 3xOK eingeben, dann zahlst du schön deine 30 Euro für 30 Minuten, und erhällst voll den Hinweis wie es geht, nämlich mit einem Kugelschreiber (mehr steht da leider nicht, aber macht nichts, war doch guter Content). Anschließend stellst du bei einer Registrierung fest das dein Ausweisnummer schon von drei anderen verwendet wird weil das System so sicher war. Und das gerade obwohl allen Gerichten erklärt wurde wie sicher es ist, und die Gerichte trozdem immer dagegen Urteilten weil es einfach nicht den gesetzlichen vorgaben genügte. Zum Schluß mußt du feststellen das es nichts bringt Gerichturteile als nicht relevant anzusehen, und Gesetze als  falsch oder überflüssig. Und das es nichts bringt zu versuchen Schutzprogramme auszutricksen die die User installiert haben, weil die User dann eben gar nicht mehr kommen.[/Ironie]


----------



## Counselor (17 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Juristendeutsch ist nicht das Deutsch, was im Duden steht.


Richtig, es ist eine Fachsprache. Es gibt Methoden der Rechtsauslegung, die vom Wortsinn ausgehen (zB. Extensive und restriktive Auslegung; Teleologische Reduktion).





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich relevanten Freisprüche und Einstellungen in richtigen Strafverfahren (Staatsanwaltschaft Bonn, AG Unna, AG Berlin Tiergarten, und Massen an Einstellungen nach §170 Abs. 1 StPO).


Tret doch mal Beweis an, daß es tatsächlich Freisprüche und Verfahrenseinstellungen gibt.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher haben die meisten Gerichte das Wort "sicherstellen" scharf kritisiert


Die Gerichte kritisieren Begriffe nicht, sondern sie legen sie aus.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> , da es dieses Wort in der Juristerei nicht wirklich gibt.


Den Begriff gibt es im Verwaltungsrecht schon länger (vgl. Wassersicherstellungsgesetz von 1965, Wirtschaftssicherstellungsgesetz, Verkehrssicherstellungsgesetz, Ernährungssicherstellungsgesetz).


			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> An dem letzten Satz von "Counselor" erkennt man übrigens, dass er sich NIE mit "ueber18.de" und unseren Produkten beschäftigt hat.


Naja, das haben die 'unwichtigen Gerichte' ja schon gemacht und sind zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß das System nicht sicherstellt, daß die Angebote Jugendlichen nicht zugänglich sind.


----------



## A John (17 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> A. John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich behaupte, das sie das nicht kann. Noch nichtmal auf nationaler- geschweige auf internationaler Ebene.
IMO ist das eine gesellschaftliche Aufgabe.


			
				A. John schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch irre, jahrelang über die Wirksamkeit eines Systems zu prozessieren, das im maximal ein zehntel Prozentbereich der einschlägigen Angebote verwendet wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du verstehst offensichtlich nicht, worauf ich hinaus will.
Es wird hier um die Art der Anwendung eines Gesetzes gestritten, dessen Anwendung im Internet völlig sinnlos ist.
Ob ein deutsches AVS sicher ist oder nicht, ist im Internet absolut belanglos. Das ist lediglich eine Formalie ohne messbare Auswirkung auf den Jugendschutz.
IMO geht es bei der ganzen Klagerei nicht um die richtige Anwendung eines Gesetzes und schon garnicht um den Jugendschitz.
Hier wird die Justiz missbraucht um Konkurenten aus dem Markt zu kicken.

Gruss A. John

PS: In Kalifornien ist sichtbares Alkohol trinken in der Öffentlichkeit verboten. In LA begegnest Du in manchen Gegenden alle paar Meter Leuten mit braunen Papiertüten in der Hand. Die haben zufällig exakt die Abmessung einer Bierdose...


----------



## Counselor (17 Oktober 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird hier um die Art der Anwendung eines Gesetzes gestritten, dessen Anwendung im Internet völlig sinnlos ist. Ob ein deutsches AVS sicher ist oder nicht, ist im Internet absolut belanglos. Das ist lediglich eine Formalie ohne messbare Auswirkung auf den Jugendschutz.


Das mag sein. Aufheben kann das Gesetz aber nur der Gesetzgeber.





			
				A. John schrieb:
			
		

> IMO geht es bei der ganzen Klagerei nicht um die richtige Anwendung eines Gesetzes und schon garnicht um den Jugendschitz. Hier wird die Justiz missbraucht um Konkurenten aus dem Markt zu kicken.


Den Konkurrenten von Huch geht es sicher nicht um Jugendschutz, wenn sie ihn abmahnen und verklagen.


----------



## Counselor (17 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du hast nur noch mein Mitleid, Counselor...Du hast keine Ahnung von Demokratie, keine Ahnung von unserem Rechtssystem und keine Ahnung, was du da für einen verwirrtes Zeug postest....Du machst dich hier zum Gespött der Leute....krankhaftem Sozialneid


Warum mußt du eigentlich in nahezu jedem Posting eine Beleidigung unterbringen. Hast du solche Komplexe?





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> LG Düsseldorf Az. 12 O 19/04


Nach deiner Lesart ein unwichtiges wettbewerbsrechtliches Urteil.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> AG Unna Az. 74 Js 961/02


Js Verfahren hat nur die Staatsanwaltschaft.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Die Prozessem die du nennst, behandeln nur v1 bzw. v2 von ueber18.de. An v3 hat sich noch kein Wettbewerber rangetraut und v4 ist bald fertiggestellt.


Gut so. Dann hast du ja offensichtlich doch aus den verlorenen wettbewerbsrechtlichen Prozessen gelernt.


----------



## Counselor (17 Oktober 2004)

@Tobias Huch


			
				Ein Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Jedes Gut Argument tust du mit der Reaktion ab "Das interessiert mich nicht" und stattdessen schreibst du immer wieder Unwahrheiten und Halbwissen.


Das gilt wohl ehr für dich:





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> *LOL* Da diese Urteile nicht das Papier wert sind, auf dem sie gedruckt sind, werden wir sie auch weiterhin produktstrategisch nicht berücksichtigen.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Das wir mit unseren Produkten immer richtig liegen beweist schon die Tatsache, dass ueber18.de v3 lange vor den Prozessen am Markt ist.


Auf ueber18.de wirbst du gerade für ein Upgrade auf V2. Warum nicht auf V3 oder besser auf V4?


			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso ist es eine bewiese Tatsachen, dass z.B. das KG-Berlin-Urteil schon an Tag veraltet gewesen wäre, als der Amtsgerichtsprozess anfing. Denn zu diesem Teitpunkt gab es das AVS nicht mehr.


Du wirst dich damit abfinden müssen, daß das Gericht nur das AVS geprüft hat, das der Täter verwendet hat.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Als Unternehmen auf der Gewinnerseite entwickeln wir immer unsere Produkte weiter und daher gehören wir ja auch europaweit zu den Marktführern um Bereich Kinder- und Jugendschutz.


Wenn man deiner Werbung auf ueber18.de Glauben schenkt, dann sollen die Kunden auf V2 upgraden.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Top-Juristen gehen übrigens davon aus, dass diese Fehlurteile nur gefällt worden sind, da die Gerichte sich nicht mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen konnten.
> Wie ein Urteil nach einer langen und umfangreichen Begutachtung ausfällt, sieht man an dem Urteil des LG Düsseldorf (Coolspot Germany GmbH ./. erodata GmbH). Das war selbstverständlich ein 100%-Sieg für erodata und ueber18.de.


:vlol: Das Gericht hat nicht darüber entschieden, ob ueber18.de bedenklich ist oder nicht. 





http://www.ra-doerre.de/urteile/2004/20040728_lg_d_avs.pdf - LG  Düsseldorf schrieb:


> In § 4 Abs. 2 JMStV heißt es, dass "sichergestellt" werden soll, dass die Angebote pornographischen Inhalts nur Erwachsenen zugänglich gemacht werden. Es ist aber nicht Sache des Wettbewerbsrechts, einen vom Gesetzgeber belassenen Freiraum durch ein allgemeines Verbot zu beschneiden ... Entsprechend ist es auch nicht Sache des Wettbewerbsrechts, einen unbestimmten Rechtsbegriff einer Norm auszufüllen.


----------



## drboe (17 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Eine wirklich sichere Authentifizierung basiert auf zwei Komponenten:
> 
> 1) Besitz (Authenticator)
> 2) Wissen (zB Passwort)


Heute übliche Verfahren setzen vor allem auf Wissen, von Name und Passwort nämlich. Das Verfahren gilt als relativ sicher, ist aber weder sicher in einem absoluten Sinne, weil keine Identifikation stattfindet, noch die einzig mögliche Kombination für eine Authentifizierung. Sie ist aber vergleichsweise preiswert. Und sie stützt sich vor allem auf das Passwort, weil der Zugangsname meist nach festen Regeln gebildet wird (aus Vorname/Nachname oder Personalnummer usw.), mithin häufig zu erraten ist. Man kann ebenso gut Wissen mit dem Besitz einer Smartcard, oder Wissen und biometrisches Merkmal (Iris, Finger) kombinieren. Sämtliche bekannten Verfahren lassen sich meines Wissens aber kompromittieren.  Die Frage ist stets nur, wie hoch der Aufwand ist. Kombiniert man Besitz und Wissen mit einem variablen Teil im Passwort (Secure ID), den beide Seiten (Server und Client) synchron errechnen, kann man den Schutz nochmal steigern.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dotshead (17 Oktober 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auslegung des Gesetzes (und damit der Vorgaben "gewährleisten", "sicherstellen") hat sich darum an dieser Realität zu orientieren. M.E. ist es ausreichend, wenn die Hürde zur Umgehung des AVS _höher_ liegt als die Alternative, einfach auf eine ungeschützte ausländische Seite zu gehen. Und das leistet bereits die Abfrage der Personalausweisnummer. Durch höhere Anforderungen wird der Jugendschutz in Deutschland keinen Deut besser ...


IMHO klar auf den Punkt gebracht. Zumal ja ueber18 v2 noch weiter geht und einen Bezahlvorgang und die Postleitzahl benötigt.


----------



## Counselor (17 Oktober 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist stets nur, wie hoch der Aufwand ist. Kombiniert man Besitz und Wissen mit einem variablen Teil im Passwort (Secure ID), den beide Seiten (Server und Client) synchron errechnen, kann man den Schutz nochmal steigern.


Dieses System setzen wir zu Authentifizierung am VPN Gateway ein.  Die rein passwortorientierten Systeme sind ehr unsicher, da man das Passwort leicht ausspionieren kann. 

Daneben ist das bekannte Lotus/Domino Mailsystem ein Beispiel, wie man kostengünstig Besitz und Wissen kombinieren kann. Die User benötigen zur Authentifizierung eine Datei (Notes-ID) und ein Kennwort.



			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auslegung des Gesetzes (und damit der Vorgaben "gewährleisten", "sicherstellen") hat sich darum an dieser Realität zu orientieren...IMHO klar auf den Punkt gebracht. Zumal ja ueber18 v2 noch weiter geht und einen Bezahlvorgang und die Postleitzahl benötigt.


 Aus Sicht der Webmaster ist das schon nachvollziehbar, aber es bedürfte einer Gesetzesänderung.


----------



## drboe (17 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn irgendein schlaues Kiddy sich wirklich die Mühe machen wird z.B. ueber18.de v2 zu umgehen, begeht dieses Kiddy wohl auch den Tatbestand der Computersabotage und vor allem den Straftatbestand des Betruges.


Wenn wir über Minderjährige reden, so sind die nicht oder nur eingeschränkt strafmündig. Derjenige, dem der Gesetzgeber Pflichten auferlegt, ist in diesem Fall der Anbieter von pornografischem Material. Kein Nutzer des Internets hat in diesem Bereich Auflagen zu erfüllen. Einzig der Anbieter hat folgerichtig nach dem Stand der Technik den Schutz zu leisten oder sein Angebot einzustellen. Das ist die Gesetzeslage. Darüber kann ein Anbieter gern lamentieren, einige der Argumente sind dabei ggf. sogar zutreffend, auch wenn ich bei den meisten nicht erkenne, dass die sonderlich schlüssig sind. Es geht hier aber nicht um eine Diskussion zur ungehinderten Verbreitung von Pornografie, sondern um die zur Erfüllung bestehender, gesetztlicher Auflagen bei vorhandenen Verbreitungsbeschränkungen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (18 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn nun? Ist "sicherstellen" ein klar definierter Begriff oder nicht? Erst sagst du "ja" ... jetzt sagst du "nein". Würdest du dich mal entscheiden *LACH*


Der Begriff ist sowohl sprachlich klar definiert, wie auch rechtlich durch richterliche Auslegung. Sprachlich bedeutet er _garantieren, gewährleisten, zusichern_. Rechtlich hat der Begriff 'Sicherstellen' im JMStV - wie jeder unbestimmte Rechtsbegriff - eine durch richterliche Auslegung gewonnene sehr scharfe Definition, die du dir für deine künftige Produktstrategie gut merken solltest:


			
				http://www.justiz.nrw.de/RB/nrwe/lgs/duisburg/lg_duisburg/j2004/21_O_97_04urteil20040830.html - LG Duisburg schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sicherstellung im Sinne von § 4 Abs. 2 Satz JMStV dahin, dass pornografische Darstellungen nur Erwachsenen als geschlossene Benutzergruppe zugänglich gemacht werden, erfordert das Vorhandensein einer *effektiven Barriere* zwischen der pornografischen Darstellung und dem Minderjährigen. Es darf sich nicht um eine mühelos oder mit geringer Mühe zu umgehende Scheinbarriere handeln.


----------



## Counselor (18 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon wieder änderst du deine Meinung.


Nene. Ich habe seit Jahren die gleiche Meinung zu unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffen.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Das LG Düsseldorf hat in einem ausführlichen Prozess ganz anderes entschieden: In § 4 Abs. 2 JMStV heißt es, dass "sichergestellt" werden soll, dass die Angebote pornographischen Inhalts nur Erwachsenen zugänglich gemacht werden. Es ist aber nicht Sache des Wettbewerbsrechts, einen vom Gesetzgeber belassenen Freiraum durch ein allgemeines Verbot zu beschneiden ... Entsprechend ist es auch nicht Sache des Wettbewerbsrechts, einen unbestimmten Rechtsbegriff einer Norm auszufüllen.


Richtig. Im Gegensatz zum LG Duisburg hat es sich inhaltlich nicht mit deinem AVS befaßt. Für deine Position, daß dein AVS den gesetzlichen Anforderungen genügt, gibt es nichts her.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Dein LG Duisburg-Zitat ist eher unwichtig, da es das ein "Husch-Husch"-Urteil war. Es ist erst interessant, wenn in der Hauptsache entschieden worden ist.


Nein, es war ein Huch-Huch Urteil. Und noch dazu befaßt es sich mit der Wirkweise deines Systems, und zwar mit jedem Schritt einzeln. Und es ist nicht das einzige Landgericht, welches jeden Schritt des Systems genau analysiert hat, und zum gleichen Ergebnis gekommen ist. Daher wird auch die Hauptsache nicht anders ausgehen.





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird wieder ein feiner Sieg vor Gericht. Langsam gewöhn' ich mich an solche "Triumphzüge"


Jede deiner Niederlagen ist ein Triumphzug, gell?


----------



## scrat007 (18 Oktober 2004)

Naja, siegt sich Huch halt zu tode, das er damit vor Gericht durchkommt glaubt er ja selber nicht, warum sonst würde er verzweifelt V4 entwickeln.

Und das was er bis jetzt hier und an anderen Stellen von sich gibt zeigt seine ware Gesinnung doch gut genug. Ich hoffe seine Kunden lesen das auch, damit sie sehen das ein Geschäftsmann hier spricht den Urteile nicht interessieren und der Gesetze verachtet. Komisch, genau so hat es Al Capone auch gehalten, wir wissen wie das geendet hat.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird wieder ein feiner Sieg vor Gericht. Langsam gewöhn' ich mich an solche "Triumphzüge"






			
				Psychose schrieb:
			
		

> Charakteristisch sind dabei ein starker Selbstbezug und die unkorrigierbare Überzeugung von der Richtigkeit der eigenen Sichtweise. Es findet also keine Realitätsprüfung mehr statt, bei der man abwägt oder seine Wahrnehmung mit der anderer Menschen vergleicht.


Quelle: http://www.drugcom.de/site/druginfo/druglex/lexikon.php?id=100]Drugcom.de

.


----------



## Rex Cramer (18 Oktober 2004)

Guckst Du 
hier.

Jedenfalls lässt sich alleine aus den Beiträgen hier im Forum ein sehr klares Bild von ihm zusammensetzen.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2004)

http://www.openbc.com/hp/Tobias_Huch/

an manischer  Selbstüberschätzung leidender  "Entrepreneur"    


> Other interests  	*Sportwagen & Lifestyle*


cp


----------



## scrat007 (18 Oktober 2004)

Also das Bild sollte er ändern  0


----------



## Plattenputzer (18 Oktober 2004)

Es ist ja nett, wie Her Huch sich hier outet.
Aber ist es wirklich im Sinne der Nub's wenn man hier
Werbung für igendwelche Unternehmensgruppen in der
Signatur machen darf?
Kann das bitte jemand mal abstellen?
Sonst werben welche demnächst für einen  befreundeten
Hundefrisiersalon.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst werben welche demnächst für einen  befreundeten
> Hundefrisiersalon.



Warum nicht , wäre bestimmt weniger nervig als diese Müllseiten 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2004)

Als Pornowebber und Trafficbroker angefangen und heute schon Chef einer Unternehmensgruppe...
 Und frühere Affinitäten und Affilitäten wurden im Laufe der Zeit zu Animositäten.
Es grüsst aus der Anonymität...
www.awmbiz.de/print.php%3Fartid%3D4+tobias+adultserver.de&hl=de] der googlecacher [/url]


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2004)

Dank an den anonymen Googlecacher , das rundet das Bild ab:
www.awmbiz.de/print.php%3Fartid%3D4+tobias+adultserver.de&hl=de] der googlecacher [/url]


			
				Nachwuchs-Entrepeneur schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lächel und denke an die Zeit zurück, wo man wirklich*
> ohne viel Arbeit ne Menge Kohle mit Traffic *machen konnte.


aja 


			
				Nachwuchs-Entrepeneur schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zeiten sind leider vorbei


son Mist aber auch ....


			
				Nachwuchs-Entrepeneur schrieb:
			
		

> Ca. 900 DM, was für einen 16-jährigen Schüler eine ziemliche Stange Geld war


cp


----------



## Counselor (18 Oktober 2004)

Nach einem Bericht der Westdeutschen Zeitung haben bereits 34 Gerichte so entschieden,
 wie das Landgericht Krefeld. 
http://www.wz-newsline.de/seschat4/200/sro.php?redid=66325


----------



## drboe (18 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einem Bericht der Westdeutschen Zeitung haben bereits 34 Gerichte so entschieden,
> wie das Landgericht Krefeld.
> http://www.wz-newsline.de/seschat4/200/sro.php?redid=66325


Hier eines davon: KG Berlin, Urteil vom 26.04.2004 - (5) 1 Ss 436/03 (4/04) - (571) 75 Js 46/02 Ns (134/03)



> _*Untaugliches Altersverifikationssystem - Zugänglichmachung pornographischer Schriften*
> ...
> Um Minderjährige von dem Angebot auszuschließen, verwendete der Angeklagte das Altersverifikationssystem (AVS) "über18.de", das allein auf dieser Ziffernfolge beruht, die unter anderem das Geburtsdatum des Ausweisinhabers enthält. Der Angeklagte wußte, daß die Ziffernfolge nicht dem sie eingebenden Nutzer persönlich zugeordnet wurde und daß die Anbieter dieses Systems auf ihrer Internetseite mitteilen: "Bisher gibt es kein anerkanntes Jugendschutzsystem". Der Angeklagte erachtete die verwendete Sicherung als eine "im Rechtssinne ausreichende Kontrolle darüber, daß nur Volljährige zum pornographischen Teil seiner Internetseiten gelängen." *Das Landgericht hat diese Ansicht als Irrtum bezeichnet und dies näher begründet. ...*_


Quelle: http://normative.zusammenhaenge.at/faelle/de/ueber18.html

M. Boettcher


----------



## scrat007 (18 Oktober 2004)

Genauso wie es dein jetziges auch bald nicht mehr geben wird, weil du von den Gerichten dazu gezwungen wirst. Lach nur, wir wissen es besser, wer zuletzt lacht lacht am besten, und vertrau mir, du bist das nicht der zuletzt lacht ...... 0


----------



## dotshead (18 Oktober 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso wie es dein jetziges auch bald nicht mehr geben wird, weil du von den Gerichten dazu gezwungen wirst. Lach nur, wir wissen es besser, wer zuletzt lacht lacht am besten, und vertrau mir, du bist das nicht der zuletzt lacht ...... 0



Es ist natürlich möglich, dass diese unsinnige Gesetzgebung und unsinnige Rechtssprechung weiter in Deutschland bestehen bleibt. Irgendwie wünsche ich mir gerade, dass Quads in Deutschland verboten werden, da diese Fahrzeuge wirklich  gefährlich sind. Ich hoffe, dass die Dekra Einfluss nimmt und  ein Verbot dieser Vehikel auf deutschen Strassen erwirkt. 

Ach ja passt wie immer nicht, würde mich aber trotzdem freuen, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Oktober 2004)

Zur Vervollständigung der Anamnese noch diesen:
http://www.awmnews.de/news/awmnews/news.php?topicid=17
(12/2003???)

Für mich persönlich interessant:


			
				Zitierer eines Leserbriefes schrieb:
			
		

> Daher unterstützen wir auch die Aktion des IVNM e.V. unter http://www.aktion-fuer-jugendschutz.de und hoffen auch auf Ihre Unterstützung.


(vgl.  meine Frage hier :


			
				aka-aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der wissenschaftliche Hintergrund Deiner Argumentation, Tobias???



zur allgemeinen Kenntnisnahme:


			
				Leserbriefzitierer schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist traurig mit anzusehen, wie eine kleine Gruppe von Menschen derzeit versucht, den mündigen deutschen Bürger zu bevormunden und ihm seine von der Verfassung gegebenen Grundrechte zu beschneiden. Der sog. JMStV ist nicht anderes, als ein - meiner Meinung nach - verfassungswidriges Stück Papier, welches von Personen entworfen worden ist, die nicht zum demokratischen Lager dieses Landes gezählt werden dürfen.





			
				Leserbriefzitierer schrieb:
			
		

> Der bekannte und geachtete Historiker Prof. B* hat in der FAZ sehr richtig die heutigen Verhältnisse mit denen vor der Machtergreifung der Nazis (Ende der Weimarer Republik) verglichen und öffentlich zum Protest der Bürger aufgerufen. Hier kann ich persönlich Herrn Prof. B* nur unterstützen und hoffe auf ein baldiges Bürgerengagement.





			
				Leserbriefzitierer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir von der erodata GmbH haben zur Sicherheit eine neue Variante von ueber18.de entwickelt. Das sog. ueber18.de-Version 2.0 - Tor. Hier muss der Kunde eine Einmalzahlung tätigen, wie es viele unwissende Richter und Staatsanwälte oder einfach nur Spinner fordern.


Das ist alles nicht wahr, oder?????


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2004)

> Irgendwie wünsche ich mir gerade, dass Quads in Deutschland verboten werden,
> da diese Fahrzeuge wirklich  gefährlich sind.


http://www.justiz.nrw.de/BS/RechtAbisZ/glossar/F/Fahrunt_chtigkeit.html


> Fahruntüchtigkeit
> Es ist zu unterscheiden zwischen der absoluten und der relativen Fahruntüchtigkeit. Bei Überschreitung der durch den Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) festgelegten 1,1 ‰ - Grenze, die sich aus einem Gefährdungsgrenzwert von 1,0 ‰ und einem Sicherheitszuschlag von 0,1 ‰ zusammensetzt, ist ab dieser festgestellen Blutalkoholkonzentration (BAK) bereits allein eine absolute bestehende Fahruntüchtigkeit bewiesen, ohne dass es weiterer Beweisanzeichen bedarf.


Schade , dass es solche Grenzen  nicht für das Posten in einem Forum gibt....


----------



## scrat007 (18 Oktober 2004)

Stimmt, Quads sind gefählrich, genau so gefährlich wie 400 PS starke Audis oder 40 Tonner-LKWs.

Und zu dem Craschtest, der da gezeigt wird, stimmt, der Fahrer verliert bei dem Crasch, genauso wie ein Motorradfahrer verlieren würde, oder ein Auto gegen einen 40 Tonner.

Jojo, was aber immer keiner sagt ist das Quad vom Gesetzgeber bereits eingeschränkt werden, auf 15 KW oder aber 59, bzw 95 km/h. Was auch niemand sagt ist das Quads kaum schneller als 80 laufen, das da im Test verwendete Modell schafft kaum die 60. Ich bin froh über die Einschränkungen des Gesetzgebers, es dient der Sicherheit. Jetzt bekommen wir gottseidank sogar Helmpflicht, was ich auch voll befürworte.

Ich wünsche mir auch das viele verboten wird, z.B. gehören Autos mit 400 PS nicht in die Hände von 18-Jährigen (wir hatten dieses jahr schon zwei Tote deswegen), oder aber Dailer in die Hände von Abzockern.

Nach den Wünschen geht es nicht, sondern anch dem Gesetz und den Gerichten, beides, und das gibt Huch freimütig zu, interessiert ihn nicht.

Und abgesehen davon, ich nehme an das die Sprache auf Quads kam weil ich eins fahre, ich kann euch versichern, die Dinger sind nicht gefährlich, man muß nur wie mit jedem Fahrzeug eben fahren können damit und es lernen, genauso wie beim Auto oder dem 40 Tonner. Immerhin gibt es die Dinger schon seit über 20 Jahren, und über 50.000 Quadfahrer gibt es in Deutschland auch.  Und wisst ihr was, von den Benutzern der Quads hat sich noch keiner beschwert das er abgezockt oder betrogen worden wäre, und sie respektieren das Gesetz.

Könnt ihr das von euch auch sagen?


----------



## dotshead (18 Oktober 2004)

@gast
 Unabhängige Vereine, wie die Dekra und der stellvertretende Vorsitzende  der Bundesvereinigung der Fahrlehrerverbände,  halten Quads für gefährlich. Nicht im  psychologischen Sinn, sondern gefährlich für Leib und Leben. «Die Quads sind eben grundsätzlich für Geländefahrten gebaut und haben daher Defizite auf den Straßen», warnt Bernd Kulow vom Deutschen Verkehrssicherheitsrat (DVR) in Bonn. Er weist vor allem auf die Kippgefahr in Kurven hin.


----------



## dotshead (18 Oktober 2004)

@scrat007

Wie kommst Du denn auf dieses schmale Brett, dass ich absichtlich auf Quads gekommen bin? 
Manchmal ist google wirklich ein Freund. Übrigens der BMW sieht/sah wirklich scheisse aus. 
*gg*  Und es geht wirklich nicht gegen dich. (ernsthaft)
Schönen Abend noch.  :holy:


----------



## scrat007 (18 Oktober 2004)

Jo stimmt, die Dekra ist der Meinung, hat aber dazu ein Modell verwendet das keine Straßenzulassung hatte. Und das ist ein grundsätzlicher Fehler von ihr. Der ADAC ist übrigens anderer Meinung, genauso wie das KBA und der TÜV in Deutschland, der besteht noch nicht mal auf Helmpflicht.  Man darf dazu auch nicht vergessen das die Dekra ein privates Unternehmen ist, und der Test im Auftrag der Autoindustrie gemacht wurde. Deshalb hat der Test keine Aussagefähigkeit, er sagt nur aus das die Dekra keine Ahnung von den Dingern hat, mehr nicht. Wer sonst würde ein Fahrzeug mit 60 in den Test schicken das aber nur 50 laut Schein läuft? Das also nie auf der Straße diese Geschwindikeit erreichen kann. Warum nehmen sie ein Fahrzeug mit Geländereifen, die auf der Straße keine Zulasssung haben, wenn das Fahrzeug nur mit geprüften Reifen auf die Straße darf? 

Zur Kippgefahr, jo stimmt, kippt genauso wie eine A-Klasse. Habe schon alles versucht mit meinem, will selbst bei 75 (die Höchstgeschwindigkeit) nicht kippen in der Kurve, kann sich aber im Winter durch Eis und Schnee kämpfen, besser als ein Allrad, und sowas brauche ich bei uns eben zum in die Arbeit fahren. Man darf nicht vergessen, wir haben 5 Monate Schnee ihr, und Morgens um 4 ist oft kein Schneepflug da. 

Was solls, die Gesetzelage erlaubt mit einschränkungen das Fahrzeug auf der Straße zu bewegen, die Drosselungen habe ich euch ja schon erklärt. Das Gesetz erlaubt es nicht Pornographie den Jugendlichen zugänglich zu machen. Egal was ihr sagt und ob bestimmte Fahrzeuge gefährlich sind oder nicht, ihr befindet euch zur Zeit nach geltendem Recht im Unrecht, ich nicht.

Also, warum erkennt ihr das nicht einfach an, zugegeben habt ihr es ja schon indirekt mit euren Ablenkungsmanövern und dem Zugeständniss das ihr das Verfahren ändert.


----------



## dotshead (18 Oktober 2004)

@scrat007
Und du gehst zum Lachen in den Keller oder?



			
				quadfahrer-lobbyist schrieb:
			
		

> Der ADAC ist übrigens anderer Meinung, genauso wie das KBA und der TÜV in Deutschland, der besteht noch nicht mal auf Helmpflicht.


Finde ich persönlich erschreckend. Also dürfen sich Jugendliche lieber in den Tod fahren, als Erotik zu konsumieren?



			
				quadfahrer-lobbyist schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb hat der Test keine Aussagefähigkeit, er sagt nur aus das die Dekra keine Ahnung von den Dingern hat, mehr nicht.


Die deutsche Gesetzgebung ist scheinheiliger als die US-amerikanische und sagt aus, dass die Parlamentarier (aller Parteien) keine Ahnung vom Internet haben. 



> Wer sonst würde ein Fahrzeug mit 60 in den Test schicken das aber nur 50 laut Schein läuft? Das also nie auf der Straße diese Geschwindikeit erreichen kann


Wer sonst würde ein AVS mit Perso-Nummer und Überweisung und Postleitzzahl in den Test schicken, welches im Internet wahrscheinlich gegen 0 überwunden wird, da auf einfachere ausländische Seiten zugegriffen wird.


----------



## scrat007 (19 Oktober 2004)

Warum in den Tod fahren? Damit behauptest du dass die Dinger lebensgefährlich sind, was nicht so ist. Die Dekra hat einen Test durchgeführt der nicht den realen Bedingungen entsprach, mit einem Fahrzeug das es so nicht gibt. Im übrigen, weil du ja so auf dem Test fixiert bist, mit Schutzkleidung übersteht man so einen Unfall wie in dem Test mit ein paar blauen Flecken, und Schutzkleidung wird empfohlen, genauso wie beim Motorrad.

Und wir reden nicht von Erotik, die ist ab 16 erlaubt, wir reden von Pornographie, das ist was anderes.

Zur Gesetzgebung, es steht dir und anderen doch frei ins Ausland zu gehen, warum macht ihr das nicht? Es müssen einfach einheitliche Regelungen her, und Anbieter, die sich daran halten, statt zu versuchen sie zu umgehen.


----------



## Counselor (19 Oktober 2004)

Ein Dauerpatient schrieb:
			
		

> Das AVS aus dem KG-Urteil gibt's doch schon lange nicht mehr.


Das KG Berlin hat §§ 3 Abs. 1 Ziff. 4, 3 Abs. 2 Satz 2 GjSM so ausgelegt:


http://www.beckmannundnorda.de/kgberlinperso.html - KG Berlin schrieb:


> Zu einem solchen Schutz ist es erforderlich, daß zwischen der pornographischen Darstellung und dem Minderjährigen eine *effektive Barriere* nicht nur eine mühelos zu umgehende Scheinbarriere besteht, die er überwinden muß, um die Darstellung wahrnehmen zu können.


 Die LGe Hamburg, Duisburg und Krefeld und 34 weitere Gerichte legen den neuen § 4 Abs. 2 JMStV so aus, wie das KG den § 3 GjSM. Ausgehend von dieser Auslegung hat das KG unserem Tobias ins Stammbuch geschrieben: 





http://www.beckmannundnorda.de/kgberlinperso.html - KG Berlin schrieb:


> Das AVS: "über 18.de" leidet wie alle auf der "Personalausweißnummer'" gestützte AVS - *unabhängig von ihrer technischen Ausstattung* im einzelnen (vgl. die Übersicht bei Döring/Günter MMR 2004, 231, 233f. - an einem *grundsätzlichen Mangel, der sie für den eingesetzten Zweck untauglich macht*. ... Soweit die Revision über die Basisfunktion von "über18.de" hinausgehende *ergänzende Sicherungsfunktionen* vorträgt, sind diese urteilsfremd, da das Landgericht ihr Vorhandensein nicht festgestellt hat. *Sie wären aber auch nicht geeignet, das erforderliche Hindernis zu schaffen.*


 Mit anderen, für Tobias verständlichen Worten: ueber18.de ist grundsätzlich nicht geeignet, die gesetzlichen Anforderungen zu erfüllen. Daran ändern auch ergänzende Sicherungsfunktionen wie Regionencheck und Abfrage einer Bankverbindung nichts.


----------



## drboe (19 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Das AVS aus dem KG-Urteil gibt's doch schon lange nicht mehr  :vlol:


Das ist sicher eine denkbare Einstellung zum Thema. Diese verengte Sicht klebt aber gefählich eng an einem individuellen Zeitbegriff. Das Urteil ist ja nur knapp ein 1/2 Jahr alt. Wenn man nun gezwungen würde in immer kürzeren Zyklen die AVS umzurüsten, kann man fast sicher sein, dass Pornoangebote sich von selbst erledigen. Abgesehen davon hat das Kammergericht sich recht allgemein zu Systemen ausgelassen, die auf der Übermittlung der Personalausweisnummer aufbauen. 



			
				 KG Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Das AVS: "über 18.de" leidet wie alle auf der "Personalausweisnummer" gestützte AVS - unabhängig von ihrer technischen Ausstattung im einzelnen (vgl. die Übersicht bei Döring/Günter MMR 2004, 231, 233f. - an einem grundsätzlichen Mangel, der sie für den eingesetzten Zweck untauglich macht.


Fazit: das System kann man nach Auffassung des Gerichts (grundsätzlich) vergessen. Nun ist das KG nicht irgend ein kleines Amtsgericht und es liegt in der Natur der Rechtsprechung in Deutschland, dass solche Urteile die allgemeine Rechtsmeinung entsprechend prägen. Wer die Mechanismen des Rechtssystems und der Rechtsprechung ignoriert, der landet auf dem Bauch. Und das m. E. völlig zurecht, weil Ignoranz nun einmal weder die Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema, noch ein tragfähiges Konzept oder eine angemessene Strategie ersetzt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

Man merkt  die fehlende Kinderstube, er sollte sich wenigstens die Hand vor den Mund beim Gähnen halten. 

Besser wäre es für ihn den Mund überhaupt zu halten, da da eh nur Müll rauskommt 

.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> *gähn*
> :gaehn:



Ich kann dich verstehen Tobias, mir geht auch genau wie dir,
 bei dem lesen der unsäglich ermüdenden Beiträgen hier von *dir*.


----------



## Counselor (19 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> *gähn*


Sozialhilfeempfänger kommen halt nicht aus den Federn :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

Huch, da isser er ja.


----------



## cicojaka (19 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Tobias Huch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wer ist denn der nette Herr S.H. in der ersten Reihe? (4.v.l.)?

Bitte PN, danke


----------



## BenTigger (19 Oktober 2004)

Wow... so stellt man sich das dann vor....  extremrotfl


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

http://www.m-press.rmc.de/medwort/g.html


> Ein häufiges zwangsweises Gähnen (Gähnkrampf, Gähnzwang) kann allerdings
> auf eine neurologische Erkrankung hindeuten.


http://www.psychosoziale-gesundheit.net/seele/halluzination.html


> Halluzinationen, auch Sinnestäuschungen, Trugwahrnehmungen oder wirklichkeitsfremde
> Überzeugungen genannt, gehören zu den eindrücklichsten psychischen Symptomen.
> Sie kommen auf allen Sinnesgebieten, manchmal auf mehreren gleichzeitig vor.
> Da wird etwas gesehen, gehört, gerochen, geschmeckt oder gespürt, was für den Außenstehenden
> nicht nachvollziehbar ist - mitunter nachhaltiger als jede reale Wahrnehmung.


----------



## OskarMaria (19 Oktober 2004)

Habe gerade Post von Tobias bekommen. Er will jetzt "Messenger Sensationen" an den Mann bringen. Damit soll man Internettelefonie, Chatten mit heißen Mäuschen, Downloaden von netten Bildchen & sogar mit Webcams plaudern können.

Ich habe nach Tarifen auf der Webseite gesucht & nix gefunden - alles wäre kostenlos, sogar der DL des Programmes, hehe.

Gruß OM

Axso der Link...
w*w.meeterra.com


----------



## Counselor (19 Oktober 2004)

Der Mainzelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Und heute schon wieder einen Prozess gewonnen.


Hat das Verwaltungsgericht Mainz über deinen sozialhilferechtlichen  Mehrbedarfsantrag wegen kubanischer Zigarren entschieden?





			
				Der Mainzelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem gab's noch ein paar Verfahrenseinstellungen.


Wen hattest du denn grundlos angezeigt?


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mainzelmann / Telecoin.de / Tobias Huch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42907#42907


			
				Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jeden Monat bringen wir ca. 1000 Strafanzeigen gegen betrügerische User zur Kripo.


...da sollte es täglich Einstellungsverfügungen geben. Und das rundet das Bild entsprechend ab, für diejenigen, die sich erst später zugeschaltet haben...


			
				Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> 95% der User, die einfach Widerspruch bei der Bank einlegen, sind Betrüger.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

Und hier  werden die "Siege" von T.H. gefeiert:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> *gähn*


----------



## scrat007 (19 Oktober 2004)

Dann stell mal die Urteile Online, oder sind das auch wieder Fakten die du uns nicht geben willst, so wie die anderen auf die ich heute noch warte 8) 

Zu deinem Programm, genauso kennen wir dich, keine Preisangaben, keine Deinstallationsmöglichkeit, keine einzige wichtige Frage wird im FAQ-Bereich beantwortet. 

Ich wußte das du tief sinken kannst, aber das du dich jetzt direkt auf die Schiene begiebst, die du angeblich früher bekämmpft hast verwundert mich zumindest nicht, jaja, der Schampus ist teuer, geniese ihn, lange kannst du dir ihn sicher nicht mehr leisten bei deiner Einstellung. :lol: 

Das du schon zu solchen Programmen greifen musst um an Geld zu kommen zeigt wie weit abwärts es schon mit dir gegangen ist. Viel Spaß noch beim weitern Abstieg, du weißt ja, wer mit seinen Reichtümern prahlt, ist der der am wenigsten hat  8) , so stark wie du hier versuchst uns einzureden das du Geld hast, so stark nehme ich an das dein Schampus Leitungswasser ist und deine Zigarren selber gedrehte Kippen  8) 

Lieber habe ich nichts, aber ich kann mir im Spiegel guten Gewissens ins Gesicht sehen


----------



## dotshead (19 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @dotshead
> Es waren natürlich Einstellung in Bezug auf die Nutzung von ueber18.de als AVS. Und auch in diesem Prozess ging's darum (Wettbewerbsrecht - Verwendung eines ueber18.de-Tores durch einen Adultwebmaster).



Achso dann war es vor dem LG Wuppertal? Glückwunsch von mir.


----------



## scrat007 (19 Oktober 2004)

@ Tobias Huch

Ich habe das Programm auf Platte, zeig mir die Deinstalationsroutine des Programmes bitte.

Wo ist eine Preisangabe? Ich will die Preise vor der Registrierung, nicht hinterher, zeig mir wo ich die Preise nachlesen kann bevor ich einen Vertrag durch Registirierung eingehe.

Die FAQ beantwortet alles mögliche, nur nicht das was ein durchschnittlicher Nutzer braucht, also Preis, die Möglichkeit das Programm loszuwerden, usw.

Zu den Urteilen, du hast gesagt das du Fakten vorlegst, jetzt sagst du das du das nur machst wenn du Lust hast. Warum nicht, hast du etwa gar keine Fakten?

Sei du lieber vorsichtig mit Beleidigungen und falschen Behauptungen.


----------



## Counselor (19 Oktober 2004)

Der Mainzelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Es waren natürlich Einstellung in Bezug auf die Nutzung von ueber18.de als AVS.


Vermutlich ein Verbotsirrtum. Der kommt bei Leuten vor, denen jedes Unrechtsbewußtsein fehlt.





			
				Der Mainzelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch in diesem Prozess ging's darum (Wettbewerbsrecht - Verwendung eines ueber18.de-Tores durch einen Adultwebmaster).


Naja, dann gabs halt keinen Verfügungsgrund und du darfst noch ein wenig weiterwursteln.





			
				Der Mainzelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch beim Inkasso geht's gut voran. Die Strafanzeigen gegen die Betrüger wirken.


Ja, die wirken auf deinen Geldbeutel? Haben die Gerichte dir die Kosten für deine leichtfertigen Strafanzeigen auferlegt?





			
				Das Männchen aus Mainz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie zu erwarten gefällt das den Neidern in diesem Forum nicht :vlol:
> Nunja ... :vlol: Neid der Besitzlosen :vlol: Darauf trinke ich ein Gläschen Schampus (Dom Perignon 1996 mit 98 Parker-Punkte) und paffe eine COHIBA Siglo IV (die Lieblingszigarre von Gerhard Schröder).  :thumb:  :sun:  :thumb:


Man prahlt eben mit dem, was man hat, und je weniger man hat, desto mehr neigt man wohl zum Prahlen (John Steinbeck , Jenseits von Eden).


----------



## scrat007 (19 Oktober 2004)

@Huch, weil ich einfach gerne weiß wie teuer etwas ist bevor ich an der Kasse stehe. Deshalb gehören Preise vor dem Vertrag/Registrierung genannt, und nicht hinterher.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

*messenger*

Hi
nun hab ich mal das ominöse programm mal angeschaut. also dialer ist es keiner. wenn man da rumklickt gehen info popups auf. könnte vielleicht bei der regis. etwas genauer sein. aber sonst mal ne pfiffige idee und die preise sind teilweise moderat. aber nur teilweise. 3,99  für ne nakte ist schon viel. 

Trotzdem auch wenn ich sonst nicht so Huch Fan bin, das ding ist ganz ok

Merci
Hank 8)


----------



## Counselor (19 Oktober 2004)

Ein Mainzelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Ich veröffentliche Urteil, wenn ich Lust dazu habe. Euch geht's ja eigentlich sowieso nichts an.


Auch dazu brauchen wir dich auch nicht. Die Gerichte erteilen auch so Urteilsabschriften.


----------



## dotshead (19 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Tobias Huch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Urteil ist erst heute ergangen. Von daher liegt es AFAIK noch nicht in Schriftform vor.


----------



## Counselor (19 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Das Urteil ist erst heute ergangen. Von daher liegt es AFAIK noch nicht in Schriftform vor.


Bis dahin kann man ja warten. Und Coolspot hat Gericht und Aktenzeichen schon veröffentlicht.


----------



## scrat007 (19 Oktober 2004)

@ Huch, 

nur mal ne Frage (ne ernstgemeinte und damit wieder zurück zum Thema des Treads), wie stellst du denn sicher das keine Minderjährigen mit dem Programm an Pornographie kommen? Runterladen kann es ja jeder, Instalieren auch, jeder Jugendliche hat ein Konto das er verwenden kann für Bezahlvorgänge, wie sicherst du das ganze ab? Nur über die AGB? Das wäre juristisch aber auf ganz dünnen Beinen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Bremsklotz (19 Oktober 2004)

> Warum sollte ein Programm, welches an sich kostenlos ist, am Anfang eine Preisangabe haben?



Wie denn nun? Kostenlos oder nicht?

Wenn ich Hank richtig verstehe, kostet es irgendwann was.


----------



## scrat007 (19 Oktober 2004)

Hmm, ich glaube nicht das das sicher ist, wer mit Absicht zechprellen will, wird einfach eine erfundene Nummer eingeben und eine Emailadresse die er jederzeit löschen kann. Gibt ja genug anbieter. 

Und wer mit "Teenis fit im Schritt" oder aber mit "Games of P****" Werbung macht, muß meiner Meinung nach sicherstellen das Minderjährige keinen Zugriff haben, denn das Angebot ist eindeutig Pornographischer Natur, und laut Gesetz dürfen Minderjährige darauf nicht zugreifen können.

Allerdings hast du da recht, als Supporter berührt dich das nicht sonderlich, allerdings hast auch du eine Sorgfaltspflicht und Mithaftung wenn du darauf hingewiesen wirst, was hiermit ja geschehen ist.


----------



## Counselor (20 Oktober 2004)

Der kleine Mainzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir bieten dem Endkunden nur eine Supportanlaufstelle, da der Anbieter nicht das KnowHow im Support hat.


Ein gutes jahrelanges KnowHow im Support hat die FCS IT-Support GmbH: http://www.fcs-itsupport.de/index.html
Den Kunden je nach Tageszeit an verschiedene Rufnummern zu verweisen wirkt ziemlich unprofessionell. Besser eine Rufnummer, die je nach Tageszeit  unterschiedlich geroutet wird.





			
				Ein Mainzelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist die Software ja auch für Videokonferenz gedacht.


Da ist sicher ein Markt da. Wenn der Anbieter Firmenkunden gewinnen will, dann muß er aber ein hohes Maß an Sicherheit und Verfügbarkeit anbieten.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2004)

*messenger*

Hi ich nochmal

also das mit den späteren kosten hast du schon richtig gesehen. aber es gibt auch einiges umsonst. also ist es glaub ich schon legetim das man sagt das ding ist erstmal umsonst.

zwegs der anmeldung. ich hab das gemacht und muss sagen das ich meinen personalausweis meinem jungen mit 14 nicht zugänglich mach und meine kontonummer normalerweise doch auch nicht. ich denke doch das die des auch abklären oder.

dort waren fast alle mit cam unterwegs und da fand ich kein gesicht was nicht mindestens soviel falten hatte wie mein.  :cry: 
ich find den jungendschutz und so schon irre wichtig aber manchmal find ich saumäßig übertrieben. wenn mein junge wenn wir ausgehen bis 2 uhr vor der glotze hängt sieht er mehr pornos als im netz.

merci
hank


----------



## drboe (20 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Allein mit Telefonie mit VoIP kann man ein kleines Vermögen sparen.


Tatsächlich? Das dürfte ziemlich schwer werden und hängt sehr vom Kommunikationsprofil ab. Derzeit kann man nationale Ferngespräche tagsüber für knapp 1ct/min führen. VoIP Angebote liegen derzeit eher darüber. Durch die letzten RegTP Entscheidungen in diesem Bereich wurde die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit der VoIP-Anbieter zudem massiv behindert. Mit dem Sparen wird es also schwierig. Im Gegenteil stehen die Anbieter mindestens in DE vor dem Problem, ob sie eine antiquierte Telekommunikations-Infrastruktur nachbilden oder ihr Angebot einschränken sollen. 



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann auch noch ein Stream in TV-Qualität dazu kommt, spart man ebenso einige Flugtickets, da alles in unserem Konferenzraum besprochen werden kann.


Video-Konferenzsysteme gibt es schon längst. Egal, ob man die Gespräche nun via ISDN, Corporate Network oder Internet führt: billiger als ein Flug über den Teich ist es allemal. Zumal da mehr als das reine Ticket zu berücksichtigen ist. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2004)

*messenger*

das gelabere hier hat wohl was gebracht. nun steht ne menge auf der seite wegen kosten und so. 

dachte garnicht das hier echt was passiert. gute sache.

nun muss ich nur noch meiner frau die abbuchung in den nächsten tagen erklären.  
ich bin ja so blöd 

zum jugendschutz is mir noch was eingefallen. wenn mein bengel sich mal einen porno reinzieht find ich das weniger schlimm als wenn er überall an zigaretten und schnaps kommt. ganz schlimm sind die automaten wo es keinen jugendschutz und so einen scheiß gibt. da schmeißen die nen euro rein und bekommen (drogen) alles na leute und da regt ihr euch über ein paar bildchen und filme auf. 

merci
hank


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2004)

Kommt weohl drauf an
- wie alt Dein Bengel ist
- in welchem situativen Kontext er das konsumiert
und natürlich:
-was er genau konsumiert! Ob "Analpaläste" "Fisting Areas" oder "Fickkontaktmarkt" so klasse sind? So ungefährlich? So definitiv unschädlich? Dabei ist nicht nur die Konfrontation mit solchem content allein zu berücksichtigen, sondern auch die auf diesen Seiten vermittelte Denkart. Das macht schon einen Unterschied, ob man die Eltern beim Poppen beobachtet oder ob man Seiten konsumiert, bei denen Mädels zum "Durchficken" auf Boote oder in Hotelzimmer gelockt werden, wenn nötig noch abgefüllt, usw.
Ich würde eher einem Freund meines Sohnes verzeihen, wenn er meinen Filius zu einer Kippe auf dem Schulklo verführt als einem gestandenen Geschäftsmann, der aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen seine Scheiße als nicht jugendgefährdend deklariert haben will.

erstaunt über seine Wortwahl grüsst
der zweifache Vater aka


----------



## wibu (21 Oktober 2004)

.... und sich dieser überraschend offenen Wortwahl anschließend 
grüßt der ebenfalls zweifache Vater

wibu


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

*messenger*

Hi 

klar da habt ihr schon auch recht. aber ich finds nur etwas affig das sich hier manche so aufführen wegen dem jugenschutz. ich gebe meinem bengel nicht meinen geldbeutel mit allem drin. und wenn ich ihn mit meiner kreditkarte erwische gibts eins auf die ohren.

sorry aber ich bin schon der meinung das in erster linie ich für meinen sohn und seinen umgang mit dem kasten hier zuständig bin und nicht irgendein herr huch, meier oder huber.

und sei mir doch mal ehrlich. da gibt er hinter dem punkt com oder biz oder so nen quatsch ein und schon hat er alles .

ich hab nen kennwortschutz und auf seinem pc hab ich einen pornoblocker drin. wäre gut wenn ich sonen blocker auch für zigarettenautomaten hätte und ne strafe für supermärkte die ihm schnaps verkaufen.

nichts für ungut
merci
hank


----------



## jupp11 (21 Oktober 2004)

*Re: messenger*



			
				hank schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich finds nur etwas affig das sich hier manche so aufführen



was du  "affig" findest  ist so relevant , wie der Sack Reis in China.

Wenn du mit deiner Erziehungsmethode klar  kommst , was willst du dann hier in der Diskussion?

Es ist z.B affig  Forenmitglieder zu beleidigen.  

j.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

*Re: messenger*



			
				hank schrieb:
			
		

> ...   und ne strafe für supermärkte die ihm schnaps verkaufen.  ...



Gute Idee, laßt uns bei manchen Erwachsenen damit anfangen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

*jungendschutz*

sorry

beleidigen wolle ich keinen.

bin wohl hier falsch mit meinen ansichten. ist ok.

merci
hank


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Oktober 2004)

*Re: jungendschutz*



			
				hank schrieb:
			
		

> sorry
> beleidigen wolle ich keinen. bin wohl hier falsch mit meinen ansichten. ist ok.
> merci
> hank


Ansichten darf hier jeder äussern, auf die Wortwahl sollte er achten.


----------



## BenTigger (22 Oktober 2004)

*Re: messenger*



			
				hank schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab nen kennwortschutz und auf seinem pc hab ich einen pornoblocker drin.



Tja Hank, das habe ich auch. Mein Spross kommt auch nur unter Aufsicht an meinen PC. Doch bin ich immer wieder überrascht, was ich dann an neuem gezeigt bekomme.....

Frage:"wo haste das denn her ?" 
Antwort:" na von freunden und von deren PC's."

Soll ich meinen Spross nun nur noch zu Hause hinter Gittern einsperren??
Damit er zu 100% unter meiner Aufsicht steht?

Nein das darf ich nicht mal, da ich ihm vom Gesetz her Freiraum gewähren muss.

Wie bitteschön soll ich dann seine Internetaktivitäten überwachen, wenn es nicht von zu Hause aus getätigt wird?

Schon mal daran gedacht??


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

hallo ben tigger

klar da hast du schon recht. aber das ist doch hier nicht das thema gewesen oder. ich hab hier gelesen wegen zugang mit ausweis und kk das dies nicht genug ist. 

wenn mein bengel zu freunden geht und da schaut da muss ich doch auf die eltern von den freunden hoffen das die klug genug sind um sich ähnlich zu schützen wie ich.

da kannste doch trotzdem nicht die leute aus dem internet dafür verantwortlich machen. 

ich bin halt nur der meinung das das internet weltweit ist und wenn ich möchte das mein bengel da richtig mit umgeht dann muss ich ihm die regeln setzen und die leute irgendwo mit irgendwelchen regeln und soweiter. es ist so verdammt leicht immer alle verantwortung irgendjemand zuzuschieben. in meiner familie fängt sie bei mir an. und wenn mein junge bei anderen das mitbekommt werde ich es nicht ändern können. wenn aber viele eltern so denken wie ich, dann dürfte es doch klappen. mich regt nur auf wenn alle schimpfen oh das böse internet versaut meinen jungen und so weiter. das ist doch so nicht ok.

tut mir leid wenn mein deutsch vielleicht nicht so gut ist und ihc manchmal eine nicht so gewählte aussprache hab, aber hier steht nirgends das man nur mit abi reindarf. ich bin nur arbeiter aber ich liebe meinen jungen und pass auf ihn auf, und ich nehme das sehr ernst.

merci
hank


----------



## Counselor (22 Oktober 2004)

Hank schrieb:
			
		

> da kannste doch trotzdem nicht die leute aus dem internet dafür verantwortlich machen.


Wen denn sonst? Wer Inhalte auf einem Webserver öffentlich zugänglich macht, ist dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## A John (22 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wen denn sonst? Wer Inhalte auf einem Webserver öffentlich zugänglich macht, ist dafür verantwortlich.


Theoretisch ja. Aber auch nur theoretisch.
Versuche mal einen US-Amerikaner zur Verantwortung zu ziehen, der über russische Server seinen Müll ins Internet pumpt.
Du kannst ihn natürlich auch auffordern, sich an die deutschen Jugendschutzgesetze zu halten.  :scherzkeks: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## Counselor (22 Oktober 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch ja. Aber auch nur theoretisch.


Nein, ganz praktisch: Er bestimmt und veröffentlicht die Inhalte. Selbst du hältst dich offensichtlich für deine Webpräsenz 'Verantwortlich im rechtlichen Sinne'


			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Versuche mal einen US-Amerikaner zur Verantwortung zu ziehen, der über russische Server seinen Müll ins Internet pumpt. Du kannst ihn natürlich auch auffordern, sich an die deutschen Jugendschutzgesetze zu halten.


Ob die Tat in Deutschland justitiabel und beweisbar ist, und ob man ein Urteil vollstrecken könnte oder nicht, ändert nichts an der generellen Verantwortlichkeit des Webmasters für seinen Content. Die ist nämlich auch in Amerika und Rußland grundsätzlich auch gegeben. :smiley:

Und zum Beispiel Amerika bitte ich dich mal, den Child Online Protection Act (COPA Act) zu lesen. Dann wirst du erkennen, daß man in Amerika Jugendschutz in Form von Konfrontationsschutz betreibt. Der COPA Act stellt die Online-Veröffentlichung jedweden für Minderjährige schädlichen Materials unter Strafe (Geldstrafe bis zu 50000 $ oder bis zu sechs Monate Zuchthaus). Von dieser Strafe sind nur Webmaster befreit, die Konfrontationsschutz betreiben. 
http://www.epic.org/free_speech/censorship/copa.html


----------



## A John (22 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die Tat in Deutschland justitiabel und beweisbar ist, und ob man ein Urteil vollstrecken könnte oder nicht, ändert nichts an der generellen Verantwortlichkeit des Webmasters für seinen Content. Die ist nämlich auch in Amerika und Rußland grundsätzlich gegeben. :smiley:


Dann hat er eine Verantwortung, die ihn nicht zu interessieren braucht. Jedenfalls nicht in Bezug auf deutsche Gesetze.
Es geht hier um ein Gesetz, das defacto sinnlos ist, wenn man die dadurch entstehende Beschäftigung schwach ausgelasteter Bürokraten mal auser Acht lässt.
All die diesbezüglichen (deutschen) Urteile treffen einzig den ins Visier genommenen (deutschen) Wettbewerber, ändern aber nicht das Geringste am eigentlichen Problenm.
Warum ignorierst Du diese Tatsache eigentlich so hartnäckig?

Gruss A. John


----------



## Counselor (22 Oktober 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> All die diesbezüglichen (deutschen) Urteile treffen einzig den ins Visier genommenen (deutschen) Wettbewerber, ändern aber nicht das Geringste am eigentlichen Problem. Warum ignorierst Du diese Tatsache eigentlich so hartnäckig?


1) Entgegen dem Tenor vieler Postings hier gibt es in vielen anderen Ländern ebenfalls Jugendschutzgesetze, wie zB in Amerika der COPA Act. Auch im europäischen Ausland ist da nicht alles erlaubt. Daher kann es nicht um das OB Jugendschutz betrieben wird gehen, sondern nur um das WIE.
2) Ich bezweifle, daß die Wettbewerbsverzerrung so enorm ist, weil es in anderen Ländern ebenfalls Jugendschutz gibt. Beispiel ist der COPA Act in Amerika, der auf Konfrontationsschutz hinausläuft.
3) Die deutschen Gerichte urteilen ja, daß man einen 100%tigen Schutz nicht erreichen kann. Strittig zwischen den Wettbewerbern ist nur, wie hoch man die Meßlatte anlegt. Und das werden Obergerichte zu entscheiden haben. Beim COPA Act in Amerika geht das Gezerre schon seit 1998. Der Suprene Court war mit dem Gesetz schon dreimal befaßt (die letzte Entscheidung stammt vom 29 Juni 2004: John Ashcroft, U.S. Attorney General v. American Civil Liberties Union, et al. No. 03-218). 
Der COPA Act stellt die Online-Veröffentlichung jedweden für Minderjährige schädlichen Materials unter Strafe (Geldstrafe bis zu 50000 $ oder bis zu sechs Monate Zuchthaus). Von dieser Strafe sind nur Webmaster befreit, die Konfrontationsschutz betreiben (wobei das jede denkbare Maßnahme sein kann, die Zugang beschränkt und die technisch praktikabel ist). 
http://www.epic.org/free_speech/censorship/copa.html


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2004)

irgendwie erinnert mich diese Debatte an ein ganz anderes Problem, bei dem es auch um Dreck geht 
aber physikalisch meßbaren und zwar um den C02 (Treibhausgas) Ausstoß und das Abkommen
von Kyoto,  das  von diversen Staaten darunter vor allem den USA nicht ratifiziert wird 
http://www.spiegel.de/archiv/dossiers/0,1518,260069,00.html

Mit der gleichen Logik könnten wir nun hier in Deutschland sagen, wenn die anderen sich nicht dran halten 
was schert uns das Ganze , also stinken und verpesten wir in Deutschland auch munter
 und fröhlich drauf los (Die Wirtschaftsbosse würden sicher Freudentänze aufführen), 
denn der Dreck aus USA kommt auf jeden Fall zu uns...

cp


----------



## dotshead (22 Oktober 2004)

counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Der COPA Act stellt die Online-Veröffentlichung jedweden für Minderjährige schädlichen Materials unter Strafe (Geldstrafe bis zu 50000 $ oder bis zu sechs Monate Zuchthaus). Von dieser Strafe sind nur Webmaster befreit, die Konfrontationsschutz betreiben (wobei das jede denkbare Maßnahme sein kann, die Zugang beschränkt und die technisch praktikabel ist).



Und das ist real existierender Jugendschutz in den USA:


----------



## dotshead (23 Oktober 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie erinnert mich diese Debatte an ein ganz anderes Problem, bei dem es *auch* um *Dreck* geht aber physikalisch meßbaren
> cp



Schönes Outing. Du hälst also Pornografie und Erotik für Dreck? Schade interessiert hier aber keinen. Besuche doch einfach  diese Homepage oder  diese Seite. Eventuell gibt auch dort ein Forum in dem Du deine Weisheiten los lassen kannst.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2004)

Freitagabend/nacht und der Altbierkonsum hat wieder Konjunktur 

 :vlol:


----------



## dotshead (23 Oktober 2004)

@CP

Genau dieses Null-Posting habe ich von Dir erwartet. Viel Spass in deiner kleinen Welt.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2004)

rabauke schrieb:
			
		

> Genau dieses Null-Posting habe ich von Dir erwartet. Viel Spass in deiner kleinen Welt.


niemand wird hier enttäuscht 
  :vlol:


----------



## dotshead (23 Oktober 2004)

Na Klasse jetzt werden hier auch schon Links in Beiträgen von anscheinend Befugten geändert.

*Lol* Zensur war ja noch nen harmloser Ausdruck. Veränderung von Postings halte ich allerdings für strafbar. Mein Posting von 00:07 Uhr enthielt 2 Links.  link1 und  Link2. Schade, dass jetzt hier schon solche Mittel angewendet werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2004)

rabauke schrieb:
			
		

> Veränderung von Postings halte ich allerdings für strafbar.


 :vlol:  :vlol:  :vlol:  :vlol:

der Altbierkonsum steigt....


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

@ Counselor
Es gibt hunderttausende, wenn nicht millionen Sites mit übelstem Zeugs drauf und frei zugänglich. Auf Servern, die sonstwo stehen und deren Betreiber kaum zu greifen sind. Teils, weil es in den Ländern legal ist, Teils , wel es die Behörden dort nicht interessiert.

@ Captain Picard
Die deutsche Wirtschaft hat Produktionsverfahren, die hier verboten sind, oder nur unter strengen Auflagen durchgeführt werden dürfen, längst in die dritte Welt ausgelagert. Keineswegs nur aus Kostengründen.
Der Dreck, der bei uns nicht entsteht, entsteht dafür wo Anders um so heftiger.
Textilfärber und Ledergerber in Bangladesh haben eine Lebenserwartung von unter 40 Jahren.
Deren Produkte findest Du bei uns in jedem Grossmarkt als Sonderangebote. (Incl. Chemikalien).

Natürlich ist das alles zum kotzen, aber es ist so. 
Aber wir haben ja unsere Gesetze und wenn sie nichts nützen, so what.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2004)

und was soll die Schlussfolgerung daraus sein?  totale Kapitulation?  weg mit allen Gesetzen? 
Zurück zu Darwin, nur der Stärkste überlebt...
na dann Prost Mahlzeit.....

cp


----------



## A John (23 Oktober 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> und was soll die Schlussfolgerung daraus sein?  totale Kapitulation?  weg mit allen Gesetzen?


Wir leben in einer globalisierten Welt. Mit nationalen Gesetzen lässt sich da leider nichts ausrichten. Es bleibt nur jahrelanges, zähes Verhandeln auf internationaler Ebene. IMO wird in Sachen Internet auch das nicht viel bringen.   Siehe diesen Artikel, Betr. Glücksspiel.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Wir leben in einer globalisierten Welt. Mit nationalen Gesetzen lässt sich da leider nichts ausrichten. Es bleibt nur jahrelanges, zähes Verhandeln auf internationaler Ebene.


1) Mit deinem Argument verdammst du den Staat zur Untätigkeit und redest denen das Wort, denen es nur darum geht, mit ihren jugendgefährdenden Inhalten möglichst ohne großen Aufwand Reibach zu machen; ebenso denen, die das Lohnniveau und Niveau des Arbeitsschutzes auf das in Bangladesh Übliche senken wollen. Wir sollen also nach deiner Meinung zurück auf die Standards von Entwicklungsländern. Ich würde dir vorschlagen, daß du bei deiner nächsten Gehaltsverhandlung mit gutem Beispiel vorangehst und auf 50% Gehalt verzichtest bei gleichzeitiger Erhöhung der Wochenarbeitszeit auf 60 Stunden.
2) Die Debatte in anderen Bereichen grenzüberschreitender Gefahren (zB Umweltschutz) zeigt, daß nationale Anstrengungen die internationalen Verhandlungen fördern. So war es auch bei den Verhandlungen auf europäischer Ebene zur Convention on Cybercrime. Ein Staat, der auf nationaler Ebene keinen Jugendschutz vorzuweisen hat, macht sich auf internationaler Ebene lächerlich, wenn er Jugendschutz von anderen Staaten einfordert.


			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt hunderttausende, wenn nicht millionen Sites mit übelstem Zeugs drauf und frei zugänglich. Auf Servern, die sonstwo stehen und deren Betreiber kaum zu greifen sind. Teils, weil es in den Ländern legal ist, Teils , weil es die Behörden dort nicht interessiert.





			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist real existierender Jugendschutz in den USA:


3) Woher wollt ihr denn wissen, daß Amerikaner die Seiten exakt so zu sehen bekommen, wie Europäer? In den USA spielen Filter- und Ratingsysteme auf Providerebene eine vorrangige Rolle. Der erste Anlauf dahin (Communications Decency Act) war allerdings verfassungswidrig. Der deutsche Jugendschutz schließt solche Systeme nicht kategorisch aus.
4) Auch China praktiziert Jugendschutz: 





			
				http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/10/15/china_porn/ schrieb:
			
		

> Ever since China began tough line on porn in the summer, some 445 people have been arrested and 1,125 web sites have been shut down. What's more, officials have handed out around 2,000 yuan (£133) in rewards to people snitching on illegal sites. Last month a 22-year-old Chinese computer student known only by his surname Xie was jailed for four years for running a porn site.


Bei uns wären die Jungs maximal ein Jahr in den Knast gekommen. Trotzdem überlegt man in China nicht aufgrund der Globalisierung und angeblichen freien Verfügbarkeit von Pornografie im Internet, die Strafen auf deutsches Niveau zu reduzieren.





			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn man die dadurch entstehende Beschäftigung schwach ausgelasteter Bürokraten mal auser Acht lässt...


5) Es gibt auch schwach ausgelastete Angestellte in der privaten Wirtschaft.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist er ja wieder, der tolle Anwalt M*B* (dialerundrecht):


			
				FR schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zahl staatlich betriebener Casinos habe hier zu Lande von 42 im Jahr 2000 auf heute 70 Zockertempel zugenommen, kritisiert auch Mapau. Etwa 4,5 Milliarden Euro habe die öffentliche Hand zuletzt jährlich mit Glücksspielen als Einnahmen verbucht, bestätigt Anwalt B*.



s.a.
http://www.isa-casinos.de/articles/5171.html
(is aber off topic)


----------



## A John (23 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Mit deinem Argument verdammst du den Staat zur Untätigkeit


Es ist genau umgekehrt. Der Staat hat ein Gesetz beschlossen und bildet sich ein, das wärs dann. Dass das Gesetz (in Sachen Jugendschutz) völlig wirkungslos ist, wird dabei geflissentlich unter den Teppich gekehrt.
Sich über das Thema schlau zu machen, in jahrelangen, zähen Verhandlungen, auch durch wirtschaftlichen Druck, andere Länder zu sensibilisieren, das ist eine anspruchsvolle und schwierige Tätigkeit.



> und redest denen das Wort, denen es nur darum geht, mit ihren jugendgefährdenden Inhalten möglichst ohne großen Aufwand Reibach zu machen; ebenso denen, die das Lohnniveau und Niveau des Arbeitsschutzes auf das in Bangladesh Übliche senken wollen.


Unsinn. Probleme ins Ausland abzuwälzen und dann so tun, als ginge uns das alles nichts mehr an ist schlicht ignorant und dumm.



> Wir sollen also nach deiner Meinung zurück auf die Standards von Entwicklungsländern. Ich würde dir vorschlagen, daß du bei deiner nächsten Gehaltsverhandlung mit gutem Beispiel vorangehst und auf 50% Gehalt verzichtest bei gleichzeitiger Erhöhung der Wochenarbeitszeit auf 60 Stunden.


Umgekehrt. Das Niveau dort anheben. Im Warenverkehr kann man da viel über Wirtschaftsförderung und Importbestimmungen erreichen.
BTW: Eine 60 Std. Woche habe ich erst, seit dem ich meine geschäftlichen Aktivitäten (vorruhestandsmäßig) drastisch zurückgefahren habe.



> Ein Staat, der auf nationaler Ebene keinen Jugendschutz vorzuweisen hat, macht sich auf internationaler Ebene lächerlich, wenn er Jugendschutz von anderen Staaten einfordert.


Es geht mir nicht darum, keinen Jugendschutzgesetz zu haben, sondern darum, jahrelange und aufwendige Prozesse um Details zu führen, die praktisch keinerlei Auswirkung haben.



> 4) Auch China praktiziert Jugendschutz:


Das China knallharte Zensur betreibt, ist bekannt. Trotz rigider Sperren sind die unerwünschten Angebote aber, wenn auch schwieriger, zu erreichen.



> 5) Es gibt auch schwach ausgelastete Angestellte in der privaten Wirtschaft.


"Unwirtschaftliche" Angestellte werden gefeuert, "unwirtschaftliche" Beamte (noch) befördert. 

Gruss A. John


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist genau umgekehrt. Der Staat hat ein Gesetz beschlossen und bildet sich ein, das wärs dann.


Keinesfalls. Die internationalen Verhandlungen, an denen auch Deutschland beteiligt ist, laufen auf der Ebene der europäischen Kommission. http://www.jugendpolitikineuropa.de/themen/jugendschutz/news-20.html?


> Unsinn. Probleme ins Ausland abzuwälzen und dann so tun, als ginge uns das alles nichts mehr an ist schlicht ignorant und dumm.


Um international etwas bewegen zu können, mußt du Grundpositionen haben, diese vorleben und vertreten. Wenn du deine Grundpositionen unter Berufung auf dein Globalisierungsargument vor den internationalen Verhandlungen opferst, dann wirst du später viel weitreichendere Eingriffe kaum aufhalten können.


> ...Wirtschaftsförderung und Importbestimmungen erreichen...


Du willst mehr Subventionen und Protektionismus?





			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht mir nicht darum, keinen Jugendschutzgesetz zu haben, sondern darum, jahrelange und aufwendige Prozesse um Details zu führen, die praktisch keinerlei Auswirkung haben.


Da du nicht für die Abschaffung des gesetzlichen Jugendschutzes bist: Wie soll ein Gesetz aussehen, um das nicht prozessiert wird? Mir ist kein Gesetz bekannt, um das nicht prozessiert wird.





			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Das China knallharte Zensur betreibt, ist bekannt.


Jede Jugendschutzmaßnahme tangiert zwangsläufig das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit. Der von mir gepostete Streit in Amerika dreht sich um das Grundrecht auf Freie Rede.





			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz rigider Sperren sind die unerwünschten Angebote aber, wenn auch schwieriger, zu erreichen.


Und genau das ist das Ziel des Jugendschutzes: Konfrontationsschutz.





			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> "Unwirtschaftliche" Angestellte werden gefeuer, "unwirtschaftliche" Beamte (noch) befördert.


In großen Konzernen werden "unwirtschaftliche" Angestellte schnell zu "unwirtschaftlichen" Chefs. Die wechseln die Abteilungschefsessel dann jährlich.


----------



## drboe (23 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Entgegen dem Tenor vieler Postings hier gibt es in vielen anderen Ländern ebenfalls Jugendschutzgesetze, wie zB in Amerika der COPA Act. Auch im europäischen Ausland ist da nicht alles erlaubt. Daher kann es nicht um das OB Jugendschutz betrieben wird gehen, sondern nur um das WIE.
> 2) Ich bezweifle, daß die Wettbewerbsverzerrung so enorm ist, weil es in anderen Ländern ebenfalls Jugendschutz gibt. Beispiel ist der COPA Act in Amerika, der auf Konfrontationsschutz hinausläuft.


Dann mache bitte einmal den Realitätsabgleich und suche nach Porno-Seiten. Eine recht hohe Zahl, ich würde so weit gehen zu behaupten, dass das die Mehrzahl darstellt, sind amerikanische Sites und ebensolche Anbieter. Da hast Du mit leichter Mühe Zugriff auf Bilder und kurze Videos, die in DE so - d. h. ohne Zugriffsschutz - niemals plazierbar wären. Der StA würde sofort aktiv. Da existiert offenbar ein gesetztlicher Schutz ohne jede Wirkung.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> 3) Die deutschen Gerichte urteilen ja, daß man einen 100%tigen Schutz nicht erreichen kann. Strittig zwischen den Wettbewerbern ist nur, wie hoch man die Meßlatte anlegt. Und das werden Obergerichte zu entscheiden haben. Beim COPA Act in Amerika geht das Gezerre schon seit 1998. Der Suprene Court war mit dem Gesetz schon dreimal befaßt (die letzte Entscheidung stammt vom 29 Juni 2004: John Ashcroft, U.S. Attorney General v. American Civil Liberties Union, et al. No. 03-218).
> Der COPA Act stellt die Online-Veröffentlichung jedweden für Minderjährige schädlichen Materials unter Strafe (Geldstrafe bis zu 50000 $ oder bis zu sechs Monate Zuchthaus). Von dieser Strafe sind nur Webmaster befreit, die Konfrontationsschutz betreiben (wobei das jede denkbare Maßnahme sein kann, die Zugang beschränkt und die technisch praktikabel ist).
> http://www.epic.org/free_speech/censorship/copa.html


Hm, die Seiten, die mir nach kurzer, einfacher Suche ad hoc ins Gesicht springen, würde ich meinen Kindern nicht empfehlen. Es sieht mir auch keineswegs so aus, als würden die Betreiber die Server erst gestern ans Netz gebracht haben. Der Strafanspruch gegen die Online-Veröffentlichung *jedweden für Minderjährige schädlichen Materials* scheint damit eher lasch durchgesetzt zu werden. Ist nicht die Porno-Industrie der USA - gerade vor Kurzem durch AIDS-Verbreitung eines prominenteren Darstellers vorübergehend erschüttert - ein bedeutendender Wirtschaftsfaktor? Amerikanischer Pragmatismus, der nur dann puritanisch ist, wenn jemand über BHs spricht?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mache bitte einmal den Realitätsabgleich und suche nach Porno-Seiten.


1) Ich bestreite nicht, daß es viele offen zugängliche Pornoanmgebote gibt.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Eine recht hohe Zahl, ich würde so weit gehen zu behaupten, dass das die Mehrzahl darstellt, sind amerikanische Sites und ebensolche Anbieter.


Und die sind alle wegen des Jugendschutzes aus Deutschland nach Amerika abgewandert?  Genau das bestreite ich.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Da existiert offenbar ein gesetztlicher Schutz ohne jede Wirkung.


2) Daß anderswo derzeit der Standard niedriger ist, ist kein Argument. Wenn man alle moralischen und gesellschaftlichen Grundpositionen wie zB Jugendschutz wegen des Globalisierungsarguments opfert (also sich selbst auf die Stufe eines Entwicklungslands degradiert), dann kann man hinterher nicht auf andere Regierungen zugehen, und verlangen, daß sie Jugendschutz betreiben. 


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, die Seiten, die mir nach kurzer, einfacher Suche ad hoc ins Gesicht springen, würde ich meinen Kindern nicht empfehlen. Es sieht mir auch keineswegs so aus, als würden die Betreiber die Server erst gestern ans Netz gebracht haben. Der Strafanspruch gegen die Online-Veröffentlichung jedweden für Minderjährige schädlichen Materials scheint damit eher lasch durchgesetzt zu werden.


3) In Amerika sind Ratingsysteme im Einsatz bzw. geplant, was dort strafbefreiend ist. Solche Ratingsysteme sind bei uns gerade nicht im Einsatz. Solche Systeme kann man - wie in Amerika zumindest geplant - (freiwillig) auf Providerebene installieren.


----------



## scrat007 (23 Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich mir die Argumentation so ansehe dann könnte ich wenn ich den AdultWebmastern folge, ich jedes Gesetz für ungültig erklären. Wenn die Seiten auf Deutschen Servern liegen und von Deutschen Webmastern betreut werden, dann haben sie sich an deutsches Recht zu halten. Alles andere wäre Anarchie.

Da könnte ja auch ein Holländer bei uns ungestraft kiffen, bloß weil es in Holland erlaubt ist, oder ein Amerikaner seine Waffe im Auto mitführen, bloß weil es bei denen erlaubt ist. EinStammeskrieger hätte das recht einen vergifteten Speer mitzuführen, usw. Wer sich auf deutschem Boden bewegt, und sei es das der Server dort steht, hat sich an die Gesetze die da gelten zu halten, wem das nicht passt der muss halt gehen. 

Bloß weil Gesetze woanders nicht gelten der woanders anders sind, ist das bei uns nicht auch so. Wer was daran ändern will, der kann ja zu seinem Abgeordneten gehen.

Und die Tendenz zeigt klar das andere Länder sich an unsere Standards anpassen, und sich nicht davon entfernen.


----------



## drboe (23 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich das irgendwo behauptet? Der Nachweis wird Dir nicht gelingen. 



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zunächst: das ist eine Feststellung. Und natürlich ist die in einer Diskussion verwertbar. Die Frage kann bestenfalls darum gehen, wofür  sich diese unbestreitbare Tatsache und mögliche Schlüsse daraus eignen.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man alle moralischen und gesellschaftlichen Grundpositionen wie zB Jugendschutz wegen des Globalisierungsarguments opfert, dann kann man hinterher nicht auf andere Regierungen zugehen, und verlangen, daß sie Jugendschutz betreiben.


Das ist im Prinzip richtig. Nur: ich habe das nirgendwo verlangt, sondern lediglich festgestellt, dass die von Dir erwähnten Regelungen der USA keineswegs taugen. Moralische Aspekte scheinen im Übrigen problemlos opferbar, wenn es um die sogn. Globalisierung der Wirtschaft geht. Zumindest vermisse ich da ganz pauschal die Einhaltung vergleichbarer Standards. Da haben wir vom "Großen Bruder" viel gelernt. In der bigotten USA existeriert Moral in sehr dehnbarer Weise. Geeignet als Keule und für's Geschäft gleichermaßen. 



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja und? Man wird die wohl daran messen müssen, ob sie etwas bewirken. Eine Einstufung nach Grad der Gefährdung eignet sich allenfalls zur Steuerung des Interesses. Ein Anbieter kann sich durch entsprechendes Rating geradezu geadelt fühlen. Das Rating stellt aber keinen Zugangsschutz her. Insofern ist die Schutzwirkung nahe Null.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (23 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> A John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine gefährlich vereinfachende Kausalität, die Du da konstruierst. Wieso ergibt sich aus der Benennung einer offenliegenden Tatsache, nämlich dass die Wirklichkeit nicht mit dem gesetzgeberischen oder gesellschaftlichen Ideal übereinstimmt, der Zwang zur Resignation? Abgesehen davon leben wir in einem Staat, dessen Repräsentanten keineswegs unverdächtig sind autoritäre Strukturen etablieren zu wollen bzw. daran schon arbeiten. Überlegungen, die Netze zu kontrollieren und stärker zu reglementieren gibt es schon lange und immer wieder. Siehe z. B. http://www.odem.org/informationsfreiheit/ .



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> ... ebenso denen, die das Lohnniveau und Niveau des Arbeitsschutzes auf das in Bangladesh Übliche senken wollen.


Die Bestrebungen deutscher Unternehmer gehen schon in diese Richtung. Das Deutschland nicht nur ein Hochlohnland ist, sondern  auch ein Hochpreisland, wird dabei geflissentlich ebenso übersehen, wie die Tatsache, das Wirtschaft von Kreisläufen lebt.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollen also nach deiner Meinung zurück auf die Standards von Entwicklungsländern.


Das hat A. John nicht gesagt.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde dir vorschlagen, daß du bei deiner nächsten Gehaltsverhandlung mit gutem Beispiel vorangehst und auf 50% Gehalt verzichtest bei gleichzeitiger Erhöhung der Wochenarbeitszeit auf 60 Stunden.


Das wird nix. A. John müßte die Verhandlungen nämlich mit sich selbst führen. Vermutlich wird seine Frau ihm ein Ultimatum stellen, sollte er von den 168 Stunden einer Woche mehr in den Job investieren als derzeit. Gegen eine Senkung auf 60 Stunden hat sie aber wohl nichts.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Die Debatte in anderen Bereichen grenzüberschreitender Gefahren (zB Umweltschutz) zeigt, daß nationale Anstrengungen die internationalen Verhandlungen fördern. So war es auch bei den Verhandlungen auf europäischer Ebene zur Convention on Cybercrime. Ein Staat, der auf nationaler Ebene keinen Jugendschutz vorzuweisen hat, macht sich auf internationaler Ebene lächerlich, wenn er Jugendschutz von anderen Staaten einfordert.


Absolut. Eben deshalb macht sich Deutschland regelmäßig lächerlich, weil deutsche Richter die Anwendung deutscher Gesetze für alle Bürger dieser Welt fordern und sich nicht scheuen, entsprechende Urteile zu fällen. Z. B. gegen einen Australier, der den Holocaust leugnet und dies auf seinem Server (in Australien) publiziert. Schlagendes Argument deutscher Richter für globale Zuständigkeit ist allgemein: das Internet ist von <Ort in der BRD> aus erreichbar. Das findet sich in Urteilen. Und nicht nur in einem.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

> Dies ist eine besonders wunderschön gearbeitete tibetische Gebetsmühle.
> Der runde Kopf ist mit vielen großen und kleinen roten und blauen Türkis- und rotem Jaspis verziert.
> Im Innern des Kopfes befindet sich eine der typischen Gebetsrollen (buddhistisches Mantra).
> Durch Drehen der Mühle wird das Gebet jedes Mal mitgedreht und zur göttlichen
> Ebene transportiert.* Regelmäßige Benutzung soll den Besitzer/in näher zur Erleuchtung bringen.*



Sollte man  einigen  Postern dieses Threads empfehlen .....


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich das irgendwo behauptet? Der Nachweis wird Dir nicht gelingen.


Du hast meiner Ansicht, daß keine nennenswerte Wettbewerbsverzerrung besteht, mit dem Hinweis widersprochen, daß die Mehrheit der Pornoangebote, auf die man ohne Mühe Zugriff habe, aus Amerika kommen. Meine Frage, ob diese Anbieter aus Deutschland abgewandert sind, ist vor dem wettbewerbsrechtlichen Hintergrund des gesamten Threads mehr als angezeigt.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nur: ich habe das nirgendwo verlangt, sondern lediglich festgestellt, dass die von Dir erwähnten Regelungen der USA keineswegs taugen.


Wo habe ich dir untestellt, daß du dem Globalisierungsargument alles opfern willst? Ich habe dir lediglich zu bedenken gegeben, welche Folgen eine bedingungslosen Aufgabe von Grundpositionen wegen des Globalisierungsarguments nach sich ziehen kann. 





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Moralische Aspekte scheinen im Übrigen problemlos opferbar, wenn es um die sogn. Globalisierung der Wirtschaft geht.


Auf diesem Sektor wird das Globalisierungsargument am meisten mißbraucht, um unliebsame Hürden zu beseitigen. 





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rating stellt aber keinen Zugangsschutz her. Insofern ist die Schutzwirkung nahe Null.


Irrtum. Rating Systeme basieren auf dem sogenannten PICS System, das von den marktgängigen Browsern unterstützt wird. Je nach Filterkonfiguration werden dabei entweder nur die Seiten vom Browser gesperrt, deren Label auf problematische Inhalte hinweisen oder aber alle Seiten, die kein entsprechendes Label besitzen. Seitens der KJM sind Überlegungen im Gange, das System der Internet Content Rating Association anzuerkennen.


----------



## dotshead (23 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Seitens der KJM sind Überlegungen im Gange, das System der Internet Content Rating Association anzuerkennen.





			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Noch schwerer tut sich die KJM außerdem mit einer Zulassung der Internet-Filtersoftware ICRA. Den Antrag auf Pilotzulassung hat die FSM gemeinsam mit mehreren Partnern  bereits vor einigen Monaten beantragt.
> 
> "Wir haben im deutschen Jugendschutzrecht sicherlich einen Standard, der international einzigartig ist", sagte Ring. Bei ICRA bestünden nach wie vor Bedenken, das Programm als verträglich mit dem Staatsvertrag zu erklären und damit Eltern und Lehrer den Eindruck zu vermitteln, mit dem Einsatz des Programms könnten sie sich in Sicherheit wiegen.


 Quelle

IMHO wurde der JMStV sowieso unter den Eindrücken des Amoklaufs von Erfurt mit der heissen Nadel gestrickt.


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gefährlich vereinfachende Kausalität, die Du da konstruierst. Wieso ergibt sich aus der Benennung einer offenliegenden Tatsache, nämlich dass die Wirklichkeit nicht mit dem gesetzgeberischen oder gesellschaftlichen Ideal übereinstimmt, der Zwang zur Resignation?


Ist nicht der Tenor der Postings von A John, daß jugendschutzrechtliche Standards auf der nationalen Ebene nicht zielführend und per se ungeeignet sind, und man daher den Jugendschutz - um die Kosten von Prozessen zu sparen - gleich auf Null reduzieren solle, weil andere Staaten sich dem Jugendschutz nicht widmen? 





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ist halt Dialektik: Man erweitert und übertreibt getroffene Aussagen, um die mögliche Konsequenz der Argumentation aufzuzeigen.





			
				drboer schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird nix. A. John müßte die Verhandlungen nämlich mit sich selbst führen.


Was dem deutschen Recht grundsätzlich nicht fremd ist (vgl. Insichgeschäft)





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich wird seine Frau ihm ein Ultimatum stellen, sollte er von den 168 Stunden einer Woche mehr in den Job investieren als derzeit.


Er hat ja selbst schon gepostet, daß er nicht nicht mehr 24h/Tag arbeitet, sondern - vorruhestandsbedingt - nur noch 60h/Woche. 





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Eben deshalb macht sich Deutschland regelmäßig lächerlich, weil deutsche Richter die Anwendung deutscher Gesetze für alle Bürger dieser Welt fordern und sich nicht scheuen, entsprechende Urteile zu fällen.


Nicht die deutschen Richter sind schuld, sondern das Völkerrecht. Wenn Richter über Auslandsstraftaten zu Gericht sitzen, dann handelt es sich um Straftaten, die sich gegen international geschützte Rechtsgüter richten. Hier hat Deutschland durch zahlreiche zwischenstaatliche Verträge sogar die Pflicht übernommen, die Taten zu verfolgen. Das Verbreiten harter Pornografie ist auch eine Straftat gegen ein international geschütztes Rechtsgut.


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Noch schwerer tut sich die KJM außerdem mit einer Zulassung der Internet-Filtersoftware ICRA.


1) In folgenden Punkten besteht lt Heise (noch) keine Einigkeit

```
Der Lizenzierung der FSM stünden, erklärte Ring, vor allem noch zwei Punkte entgegen. Zum einen fehle ein transparentes Verfahren für die Einsetzung der Prüfer bei der FSM. Zum anderen lehne die KJM das Verständnis der FSM davon ab, in welcher Form von der KJM festgestellte Verstöße eines FSM-Mitgliedes an die Selbstregulierungsorganisation zu übergeben seien. Es dürfe nicht so sein, dass die KJM dabei das Webformular der FSM ausfüllen, den Verstoß genau dokumentieren beziehungsweise auf CD übergeben und die rechtliche Einschätzung gleich mitliefern solle.
```
2) Der Vorsitzende der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Fernsehen eV, Dr. Marc Liesching, ist aber zuversichtlich.


----------



## dotshead (23 Oktober 2004)

Der Eco-Verband schreibt auf seiner  Webseite auch viel interessantes zu dem Thema.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich auf deutschem Boden bewegt, und sei es das der Server dort steht, hat sich an die Gesetze die da gelten zu halten, wem das nicht passt der muss halt gehen.



Erinnert mich an die Reaktionen aus den 80er Jahren, als ich gegen Pershings und Cruise Missiles demonstrierte. Ein oft gebrachtes Argument der Andersdenkenden war: Wenn es dir nicht passt, geh doch nach drüben.   Wollte ich damals nicht, will ich auch heute nicht, da ich Deutschland nach wie vor als eines der demokratischsten und rechtstaatlichsten Länder halte. Nur halte ich  es für mehr als legitim gegen, in meinen Augen, sinnlose Gesetze oder Urteile zu argumentieren. Nur Öffentlichkeit kann helfen, Dinge in einem Staat zu verändern.


----------



## dotshead (23 Oktober 2004)

o.g. Posting war natürlich von mir. Sorry war wohl ausgeloggt.


----------



## drboe (23 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein. Du hast wie folgt geschrieben:


			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Entgegen dem Tenor vieler Postings hier gibt es in vielen anderen Ländern ebenfalls Jugendschutzgesetze, wie zB in Amerika der COPA Act. Auch im europäischen Ausland ist da nicht alles erlaubt. Daher kann es nicht um das OB Jugendschutz betrieben wird gehen, sondern nur um das WIE.
> 2) Ich bezweifle, daß die Wettbewerbsverzerrung so enorm ist, weil es in anderen Ländern ebenfalls Jugendschutz gibt. Beispiel ist der COPA Act in Amerika, der auf Konfrontationsschutz hinausläuft.


Es geht hier also zunächst um Teil 1 Deiner Aussagen, den ich wie folgt kommentierte:


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mache bitte einmal den Realitätsabgleich und suche nach Porno-Seiten. Eine recht hohe Zahl, ich würde so weit gehen zu behaupten, dass das die Mehrzahl darstellt, sind amerikanische Sites und ebensolche Anbieter. Da hast Du mit leichter Mühe Zugriff auf Bilder und kurze Videos, die in DE so - d. h. ohne Zugriffsschutz - niemals plazierbar wären. Der StA würde sofort aktiv. Da existiert offenbar ein gesetztlicher Schutz ohne jede Wirkung.


Es geht mir erkennbar um die Wirksamkeit der Maßnahmen, nicht um gf. windige Begründungen für angeblich wirtschaftliches Handeln. Es macht nun sicher keinen Sinn, sich aus einem Zitat nach Belieben Teile heraus zu picken. Ich hätte Deinen Satz 2 daher wohl streichen sollen. :-(



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Systeme funktionieren keineswegs automatisch und sind nicht per default integriert. Und nicht der Anbieter stellt einen Schutz her, sondern der Nutzer eines Browsers blendet Angebote aus. Und das kann er machen, muss es aber nicht. Das ist so mit deutschem Recht m. E. gar nicht machbar. Hier ist immer der Anbieter verpflichtet den Zugang zu beschränken, sobald entsprechende Inhalte geboten werden.  Ich sehe eigentlich nicht, dass man daran etwas ändern will. Außer ggf. den Anbietern, die mir aber herzlich egal sind. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (23 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein. Deutsches Recht gilt a) für Deutsche Staatsbürger, wo immer sie sich aufhalten, b) für alle die, die sich auf deutschen Staatsgebiet aufhalten und nicht Immunität geniessen. Das Völkerrecht regelt überhaupt nicht, dass deutsche Richter einen australischen Bürger wegen seiner Nazi-Propaganda verurteilen können, solange der Australier das von Australien aus und unter dem Schutz der nationalen Gesetze Australiens tut. Die deutsche Justiz sieht das aber anders. Sie will Holocaust Leugnung generell verfolgen, und das eben auch weltweit. Sie erweitert damit den Geltungsbereich der deutschen Gesetze auf alle Bürger dieses Planeten. Und das ist m. E. lächerlich. Mit Völkerrecht hat das gar nichts zu tun, außer was die Kollision solchen Ansinnes mit der Souveränität anderer Staaten usw. angeht. Zudem ist die Bekämpfung von Nazis m. E. eine politische Aufgabe. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (24 Oktober 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Deutsches Recht gilt a) für Deutsche Staatsbürger, wo immer sie sich aufhalten, b) für alle die, die sich auf deutschen Staatsgebiet aufhalten und nicht Immunität geniessen.


In § 6 StGB kommt das Weltrechtsprinzip zum Ausdruck. Es basiert auf völkergewohnheitsrechtlichen Normen und legitimiert Staaten zur Strafverfolgung außerhalb ihres Hoheitsgebiets, wenn gemeinsame Interessen betroffen sind, die alle und jeden einzelnen Staat berühren. Maßgebend hierfür sind heute völkerrechtliche Verträge. Deutschland kann also die in § 6 StGB genannten international anerkannten Rechtsgüter verfolgen. Aufgrund des 'Schutzprinizips', das es einem Staat erlaubt, seine Zuständigkeit in Strafsachen unabhängig von der Staatsangehörigkeit des Täters für Auslandssachverhalte zu begründen, wenn diese seine Interessen verletzen, oder die Sicherheit des Staates bzw. staatliche Vorrechte verletzen, ist die Verfolgung der Taten nach § 6 StGB nicht auf deutsche Staatsangehörige beschränkt. Das 'Staatsangehörigkeitsprinzip' ist übrigens kaum von Bedeutung, wie §§ 5, 7 StGB zeigen.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Sie will Holocaust Leugnung generell verfolgen, und das eben auch weltweit. Sie erweitert damit den Geltungsbereich der deutschen Gesetze auf alle Bürger dieses Planeten.


Vermutlich hat er entweder an einer Inlandstat teilgenommen (zusätzliche Abspeicherung seiner Volksverhetzungen im Inland) oder die Sache wurde durch Einrichtung von Hyperlinks auf deutschen Servern im Inland zur Inlandstat.


----------



## Counselor (24 Oktober 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Systeme funktionieren keineswegs automatisch und sind nicht per default integriert. Und nicht der Anbieter stellt einen Schutz her, sondern der Nutzer eines Browsers blendet Angebote aus. Und das kann er machen, muss es aber nicht. Das ist so mit deutschem Recht m. E. gar nicht machbar.


§ 5 JMStV sagt nur, daß Anbieter 'dafür Sorge zu tragen haben, daß Kinder- und Jugendliche die Angebote 'üblicherweise nicht wahrnehmen dürfen'. Ausreichend ist, wenn der Zugang 'wesentlich erschwert' wird. Der Begündung zu § 5 JMStV kann man entnehmen, daß 'entsprechende Software oder Jugendschutzprogramme' ausreichen, und daß es nicht erforderlich ist, 'dass der Zugriff von Kindern oder Jugendlichen der betroffenen Altersstufe nicht erfolgen kann'.


----------



## drboe (24 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, hatte er nicht. Und ggf. gesetzte Links wären nicht ihm anzulasten gewesen, sondern maximal den Linksetzern.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (24 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Üblicherweise nicht wahrnehmen" ist m. E. nicht gewährleistet, wenn der Nutzer auf seiner Seite Vorsorge treffen muss. Im Gegenteil würde so eine Umkehr des bisherigen Schutzes vor Verbreitung konstruiert, die m. E. zu kippen wäre.  Ein öffentliches Zurschaustellen von Pornografie wird wohl nicht deshalb erlaubt werden, weil man ja Brillen mit undurchsichtigen Gläsern kaufen und tragen könnte.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (24 Oktober 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Und ggf. gesetzte Links wären nicht ihm anzulasten gewesen, sondern maximal den Linksetzern.


Nach §§ 8 ff. TDG bleibt der Diensteanbieter in der Verantwortlichkeit. Für den Straftatbestand der Volksverhetzung ergibt sich aus § 4 Abs. 5 Ziff. 1 TDG die Anwendbarkeit innerstaatlichen Rechts, wenn der Dienstanbieter innerhalb der EU ansässig ist (Bestimmungslandprinzip). Für Internetstraftaten aus dem außereuropäischen Ausland ergibt sich das Bestimmungslandprinzip aus §§ 3, 9 Abs. 1 3. Alt. StGB. Übrigens hat das französische Tribunal de Grande Instance de Paris für Yahoo Amerika auch schon das Bestimmungslandprinzip angewandt (LICRA AND UEJF vs. YAHOO! Inc. and YAHOO FRANCE , ORDER OF NOVEMBER 20, 2000 BY THE SUPERIOR COURT OF PARIS). Ob Urteile, die im Bestimmungsland gefällt wurden, im Herkunftsland vollstreckt werden können, hängt davon ab, ob das Urteil im Herkunftsland anerkannt wird. In Deutschland richtet sich die Anerkennung ausländischer zivilrechtlicher Urteile nach § 328 ZPO.


----------



## Counselor (24 Oktober 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> "Üblicherweise nicht wahrnehmen" ist m. E. nicht gewährleistet, wenn der Nutzer auf seiner Seite Vorsorge treffen muss.


Maßgeblich ist § 11 JMStV. In der Begründung zu § 11 JMStV ist ausdrücklich festgehalten:
	
	



```
Danach sind entwicklungsbeeinträchtigende Angebote dann zulässig, wenn der Anbieter die Voraussetzungen für die Programmierung oder Vorschaltung eines Jugendschutzprogrammes schafft. Dies kann sowohl anbieterseitig als auch nutzerseitig geschehen. Bei nutzerseitigen Angeboten bleibt die Letztverantwortung der Eltern oder Erziehungsberechtigten bestehen, Kinder oder Jugendliche von entsprechenden Angeboten fernzuhalten.
```
Übrigens ist der von mir zitierte COPA Act in den USA derzeit durch eine Art 'Einstweiliger Anordnung' (Preliminary Injunction) außer Kraft gesetzt. Der Supreme Court hat in seiner letzten Entscheidung (ASHCROFT v. AMERICAN CIVIL LIBERTIES UNION et al., Decided June 29, 2004) deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht, daß der mildeste aller geeigneten Eingriffe in die Meinungsfreiheit zum Zwecke des Jugendschutzes Filtersysteme wie das von ICRA sind. Der Rechtsstreit wurde allerdings wieder an das Bezirksgericht der ersten Instanz zurückverwiesen. Man darf also in Richtung Filtersysteme noch einiges erwarten.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Text lautet:


> (1) Diensteanbieter sind für *eigene* Informationen, die sie zur Nutzung bereithalten, nach den allgemeinen Gesetzen verantwortlich.


Und das greift nicht, weil ein ISP nur Zugangsprovider ist (auch wenn Herr Büssow in Düsseldorf das anders sehen will). Es handelt sich nicht um eigene Angebote, sondern um solche von Ausländern auf Servern im Ausland. Die ISP hat der BGH in seinem Urteil vom  12. 12. 2000, sogar explizit ausgenommen. Im Urteil hat sich der BGH mit dem "Verbot der Auschwitzlüge im Internet" befaßt und dabei folgende, abenteuerliche Konstruktion "gefunden", mit der deutsches Recht für jeden auf diesem Globus gelten soll. Zum Fall siehe auch http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/te/4527/1.html 

Der Direktor des revisionistischen Adelaide-Instituts Fredrick Toben hatte zuvor mehrere Beiträge auf einem australischen Server veröffentlicht, in denen die Vergasungen in Auschwitz angezweifelt wurden. Beim Landgericht Mannheim war Toben Ende 1999 deshalb zwar wegen "Volksverhetzung" angeklagt jedoch nicht verurteilt worden, weil deutsches Strafrecht eben nicht anwendbar sei. Das Gericht führte aus, dass Toben in Deutschland weder gehandelt habe, noch sei der Erfolg seiner Handlungen in Deutschland eingetreten. Vielmehr sei die "Volksverhetzung" ein "abstraktes Gefährdungsdelikt", bei dem es auf einen Erfolg gar nicht ankomme und es deshalb auch keinen "Erfolgsort" gebe. Die Staatsanwaltschaft sah hierin nun eine "unerträgliche Strafbarkeitslücke", wollte also deutsches Strafrecht auf Bürger anderer Staaten im Ausland anwenden, und ging in Revision. Der BGH folgte dann dem Antrag der Staatsanwaltschaft. In der Entscheidung erfanden die obersten Strafrichter als neue Kategorie das *potenzielle Gefährdungsdelikt*. Dabei trete der "Erfolg", nämlich die potentielle Gefährdung des öffentlichen Friedens, durchaus in Deutschland ein. Man sieht, dass hier der Spruch "das Internet ist von ... aus erreichbar" angewendet wird, um die Durchsetzung deutschen Rechts weltweit zu begründen. Am Deutschen Wesen soll offenbar wieder einmal die Welt genesen. Diese neue Rechtsprechung gilt interesanter Weise nur für Volksverhetzungsdelikte. Deutschland ist immer so überaus perfekt. Erst im Völkermord, dann in der Distanzierung davon und der Verfolgung ewig Gestriger. Dahinter steckt m. E. leider der gleiche, unheilvolle Geist. Eine Auslieferung Toben kam natürlich nicht in Frage, weil die Leugnung des Holocaust in Australien nicht strafbar ist. Allerdings hat der Mann dann den Fehler gemacht, auf einer Reise deutschen Boden zu betreten, wurde prompt verhaftet und 7 Monate eingesperrt.

Damit öffnet der BGH ohne Not die Büchse der Pandora. Den Sprengstoff in diesem merkwürdigen Urteil mag sich nun jeder selbst überlegen. Wenn Angebote auf der eigenen Homepage dem deutschen Urteil entsprechend z. B. nach iranischem, koreanischen, saudi-arabischen, chinesischem, philippinischem, US-amerikanischen Recht usw. gemessen werden können, dann kann man Homepage-Anbietern wohl nur empfehlen, das eigene Land besser nicht zu verlassen. Schließlich ist kaum prüfbar, ob die eigene Homepage gegen Gesetze irgend eines der potentiellen Reiseländer verstößt oder verstossen hat. Und wer kann es schon leisten, seine HP konform mit den Rechtsnormen von über 200 Länder zu gestalten? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## News (25 Oktober 2004)

*Heise Online schreibt*:


> Urteil: Pornoseiten müssen für Minderjährige gesperrt sein





> Der Entscheidung lag ein Fall zu Grunde, in dem ein ermittelnder Kriminalbeamter die Sperre einer Pornoseite im Internet allein dadurch überwunden hatte, dass er die Personalausweis-Nummer der Schauspielerin Uschi Glas eingab. Deren Ausweis war zuvor in einer Illustrierten deutlich lesbar abgedruckt gewesen.


  

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52530

Entscheidung des Berliner Kammergerichts (PDF)
http://www.kammergericht.de/entscheidungen/5_Ss4_04.pdf


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52530


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Urteil: Pornoseiten müssen für Minderjährige gesperrt sein
> 
> Webseiten mit Pornografie müssen nach einer* jetzt veröffentlichten Entscheidung
> des Berliner Kammergerichts * vom 26. April 2004 effektiv für Minderjährige gesperrt sein.
> ...


cp

PS: Kammergericht entspricht dem OLG  in den anderen Bundesländern
http://www.kammergericht.de/


----------



## drboe (25 Oktober 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52530
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heise ist spät dran: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=79096#79096 - oder liest hier mit 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2004)

Verfassungsbeschwerde

Der  Prozentsatz erfolgreicher Verfassungsbeschwerden wurde mal im Spiegel genannt , jedenfalls
 ist er recht klein, die allermeisten werden erst gar nicht angenommen. 

cp


----------



## drboe (25 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich!
> 
> Das Urteil ist seit Monaten bekannt und total veraltet.


Quatsch mit Soße! So schnell altert kein Urteil eines oberen Landesgerichts. Das wird Dir der Anwalt Deines Vertrauens aber sicher gern erklären.



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde sogar Verfassungsbeschwerde dagegen eingelegt, die derzeit vom BVerfG bearbeitet wird.


Diese Verfassungsbeschwerde dürfte kaum das Papier wert sein, auf dem sie geschrieben steht. Die überlebt vermutlich nicht einmal die Vorprüfung.



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist keine Newsmeldung ... die Meldung gehört eher ins Archiv


Leg sie Dir bitte da hinein und berichte hier doch bei Gelegenheit gern von der gescheiterten Verfassungsbeschwerde. Dann wird die richtig wertvoll. Als Baustein zur Weiterbildung. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (25 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde sogar Verfassungsbeschwerde dagegen eingelegt, die derzeit vom BVerfG bearbeitet wird.


Da kommt sicher ein Nichtannahmebeschluß mit einer Mißbrauchsgebühr heraus und - falls der Beschluß überhaupt eine Begründung hat - wirst du erfahren, daß der Gesetzgeber in sehr mildem Maße in die Grundrechte der Webmaster eingreift.


			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist keine Newsmeldung ... die Meldung gehört eher ins Archiv


 Genau wie ueber18.de.


----------



## News (25 Oktober 2004)

Hui, "sogar" eine Verfassungsbeschwerde.
Da fällt mir wieder ein Freiherr aus München und seine Beschwerde gegen das 0190-Gesetz ein


----------



## dotshead (26 Oktober 2004)

Dröseln wir doch mal den Heise-Beitrag auf:



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht effektiv seien Systeme, bei denen der Nutzer die Sperre *allein* durch die Identitätsnummer irgend eines Personalausweises überwinden kann,
> 
> Der Entscheidung lag ein Fall zu Grunde, in dem ein ermittelnder Kriminalbeamter die Sperre einer Pornoseite im Internet *allein* dadurch überwunden hatte, dass er die Personalausweis-Nummer der Schauspielerin Uschi Glas eingab. Deren Ausweis war zuvor in einer Illustrierten deutlich lesbar abgedruckt gewesen.



Selbst dieses Urteil würde IMHO nur gegen ueber18.de v1 gehen. ueber18.de v2 ..... Gmbh liegt nicht nur die Perso-Id zugrunde, sondern auch ein Zahlungsvorgang über ein Konto des Users. Naja und auch Wuppertal hat die ganze Sache anders beurteilt. Verdächtig in meinen Augen, dass Heise anscheinend nur Urteile, die gegen AVS die Perso-Routinen beinhalten veröffentlicht, aber z.B. das Urteil aus Wuppertal nicht.


----------



## tuxedo (26 Oktober 2004)

> Der JMStV ist verfassungswidrig. das ist nun mal ne Tatsache, die hier einigen Neidern nicht passt.



Reines Wunschdenken!
Es sei denn Herr Huch führt ein existierendes Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes an, das den JMStV ausdrücklich für verfassungswidrig erklärt. 
Und auch wenn einige Verfassungsexperten die zitierte Passage als Meinung vertreten, und es bereits (angeblich) eine Eingabe beim BVerfG gibt, bleibt es immer noch Wunschdenken, bis ein solches Urteil gefällt wird.

Und die Chancen, dass eine Eingabe beim BVerfG Erfolg hat, sind ja bekanntlich sehr gering. Insofern zeugt die oben zitierte Behauptung vor allem im Zusammenhang mit dem Gebrauch des Wortes "Tatsache" entweder von einer sagenhaften Realitätsferne oder von einer stattlichen Portion Ignoranz.

Nun, warten wir einfach mal ab, welchen Weg die Verfassungsbeschwerde nimmt, bzw. ob sie überhaupt auf den Weg kommt. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Counselor (26 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verfassungsbeschwerde liegt dem BVerfG seit 05/2004 vor. Eine zweite Verfassungsbeschwerde wird gerade vorbreitet.


Dann zahlst du halt zweimal Mißbrauchsgebühren. Umso besser.


			
				Ein Mainzelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Nur unsere Beschwerde wird durch die Meinung verschiedener Verfassungsrechtler bestätigt.


Versuchst du nun, auch das Verfassungsgericht mit Gutachten zu gängeln? Das geht schief.





			
				Ein Altbierspezialist schrieb:
			
		

> Verdächtig in meinen Augen, dass Heise anscheinend nur Urteile, die gegen AVS die Perso-Routinen beinhalten veröffentlicht, aber z.B. das Urteil aus Wuppertal nicht.


Das Urteil aus Wuppertal kann niemand veröffentlichen, weil noch die schriftliche Begründung fehlt.


----------



## drboe (26 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Nur unsere Beschwerde wird durch die Meinung verschiedener Verfassungsrechtler bestätigt.


Bitte Namen. Man will ja wissen, wer so etwas behauptet. Vor allem dann, wenn das Scheitern der Beschwerde feststeht 



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Der JMStV ist verfassungswidrig. das ist nun mal ne Tatsache, die hier einigen Neidern nicht passt.


Ach was. Außerdem kommt man an Folgendem im fraglichen Fall wohl nicht vorbei:


> *StGB § 184 - Verbreitung pornographischer Schriften*
> 
> (1) Wer pornographische Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3)
> 
> ...


Es ist unstrittig, dass Pornografie verbreitet wurde. Es dürfte auch weiterhin kaum Aussicht auf Erfolg haben, sich auf den Einsatz von ueber18.de zu berufen. Ein Rechtsfehler bei der Beurteilung ist jedenfalls nicht erkennbar, so dass die Verfassungsbeschwerde voraussehbar scheitern wird. Und den JMStV angreifen zu wollen, wird schon deshalb nicht funktionieren. Jedenfalls nicht mit dem Fall. 

Was am Ende bleibt? Eine Folge negativer Urteile betreffend ueber18.de. Wirklich geile Werbung 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Oktober 2004)

Die echten Mainzelmännchen sind unterhaltsamer und  lustiger , das hier ödet nur noch an 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2004)

> @droeb & Counselor
> Müsst ihr nicht irgendwann mal zur Arbeit? Oder seit ihr etwa arbeitslos? *LOL*



 :vlol:   Herrlich exemplarisch. Man kommt mit sachlichen Argumenten nicht weiter, folglich rutscht man ins Emotional-beleidigende ab. Soviel zum Thema Diskussionskultur. Herr Huch, wie alt sind Sie - 14?


----------



## Counselor (26 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Müsst ihr nicht irgendwann mal zur Arbeit? Oder seit ihr etwa arbeitslos? *LOL*


Schreibt ein Mitglied von Sozicash.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2004)

Ein Registrierung warst Du mir nicht wert, Du xxxxxxx !


----------



## Counselor (26 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> quod erat demonstrandum


Dazu müßte erst die Frage geklärt werden, wer oder was Tobias Huch ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Tobias Huch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				dein link schrieb:
			
		

> T*H* ist der Geschäftsführer der Erodata GmbH, dem es gelingt mit nicht existenten Firmen in Panama das Pornografie-Verbot auszuhebeln.


.
Ach ja, das Pornographieverbot ausgehebelt hat er mit "den Jungs in Panama" ( ***** ) nicht, weil es ein solches nicht gibt, aber die Sache mit seinen "Auslandspartnern" ist schon eine der vielen Fragen, die man an den IVNM-Mitgründer stellen könnte. Oder an den Senior? Oder an andere Leute dieses Kreises ("unser Ansprechpartner sollte nicht jugendschutz.net sein, sondern das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium")...

_ Name des Unternehmens in Panama gelöscht - vorsorglich wegen rechtlicher Bedenken  DJ/Mod_ 
Anmerkung des Postingverfassers:
_ ersatzweise kann man den Namen dessen bei google eingeben, der diese Löschaktion ausgelöst hat - in Verbindung mit "Panama". So erhält man z.B. ein Fundergebnis, "AVS notwendig?", das aktuell noch im google-cache abrufbar ist. Dass diese Firma geschäftliche Beziehungen zur Firma des Löschaktionsauslösers hatte, dürfte rechtlich unumstritten sein. Das mit "den Jungs in Panama" dürfte ein Zitat des Löschaktionsauslösers sein (bei diesem link zu finden).

Das Zitat unter "dein link schrieb" stammt aus dem Forum "Fachanwalt online" vom 24.06.2004
 aka-aka_


----------



## Counselor (26 Oktober 2004)

@Aka-Aka

ein Pornografieverbot gibt es so pauschal natürlich nicht (nur die Verbreitung harter Pornografie ist nach § 184 Abs. 3 StGB verboten). Aber vor dem LG Nürnberg-Fürth, Az. 3 O 8622/04 hat sich die Serie der Verfahren, die unser Mainzelmann verloren hat, verstetigt.


----------



## drboe (26 Oktober 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @droeb & Counselor
> Müsst ihr nicht irgendwann mal zur Arbeit? Oder seit ihr etwa arbeitslos? *LOL*


Wie kommst Du auf das schmale Brett? Ich kann den Internet-Anschluß hier im Büro nutzen wie und wann ich möchte. Schließlich bezahle ich ihn, da sollten einige Privilegien drin sein. Und nein, ich würde Dich nicht einstellen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2004)

*Tobias Huch schrieb:   @droeb & Counselor   Müsst ihr ni*

Damit kommt er gerne, wenn die Argumente ausgehen:
board.awm-resource


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2004)

*@Aka-Aka*

Zur Vervollständigung der Anamnese noch diesen: 
http://www.awmnews.de/news/awmnews/news.php?topicid=17 
(12/2003???)

Wofür muss der Herr eigentlich noch alles hinhalten??


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2004)

*Re: @Aka-Aka*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Vervollständigung der Anamnese noch diesen:
> http://www.awmnews.de/news/awmnews/news.php?topicid=17
> (12/2003???)
> Wofür muss der Herr eigentlich noch alles hinhalten??


 Könnten Sie Ihre Frage bitte präzisieren? Ich hatte leider zu wenig Sex als Kind und verstehe sie daher nicht.
MfG
aka


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2004)

*präzisieren*

:roll: 

Ich meinte den  viel zitierten Herrn Jesus Christ!

Viele Grüße


----------



## technofreak (29 Oktober 2004)

> Einen schönen 1. Advent und eine weitere schöne Wartezeit auf die Ankunft von Jesus Christus, wünscht Ihnen....


ganz am Schluss dieses Elaborats

tf


----------



## Counselor (29 Oktober 2004)

Ein weiterer geistreicher Erguß aus der Feder eines Huch über ein Probeabo, bei dem absolute Diskretion gegenüber dem Kunden betreffend Kündigungsfristen und automatischer Verlängerung herrscht:
Schade, dass Sie hier lügen müssen!


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2004)

*Die Meinung der FSM*

Vielleicht auch nicht uninteressant zum Thema:

jaginforum


----------



## Telekomunikacja (27 Juli 2005)

*Uschi Glas*



			
				 [b schrieb:
			
		

> News[/b] ]http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52530
> 
> Entscheidung des Berliner Kammergerichts (PDF)
> http://www.kammergericht.de/entscheidungen/5_Ss4_04.pdf


Nur so am Rande: *Landgericht: Kein Schmerzensgeld für Uschi Glas*.


----------



## News (27 Juli 2005)

Ebenso am Rande hier noch ein Boulevard-Artikel über das Gerichtsurteil:
Porno, Pickel, Prügel-Sohn: Schauspielerin Uschi Glas (61) und ihr ältester Sohn Benjamin (29) halten die Berliner Gerichte auf Trapp.
(Man beachte ganz nebenbei auch die Rechtschreibung. Trappatoni? Ich habe fertig.)

[Edit] Eigener Tippfehler in Trappas Namen korrigiert


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> (Man beachte ganz nebenbei auch die Rechtschreibung. Trappattoni? Ich habe fertig.)


oder die Trapp Familie....
http://www.schnitt.de/tvtip/artikel/trapp-familie__die.shtml


> Verdrängungsopus


...
cp


----------



## KatzenHai (27 Juli 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich!
> 
> Das Urteil ist seit Monaten bekannt und total veraltet. Es wurde sogar Verfassungsbeschwerde dagegen eingelegt, die derzeit vom BVerfG bearbeitet wird.
> 
> Das ist keine Newsmeldung ... die Meldung gehört eher ins Archiv


Dann gib doch mal eine Sachstandsmeldung durch:

Zulassung erfolgt? Oder schon die Missbrauchsgebühr bezahlt?


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2005)

Will schlafende Hunde nicht wecken aber Du Hai, glaubst Du der Tobias ist noch hier und antwortet? Ich glaube, der Jungunternehmer hat ganz andere Sorgen. Sein letztes Posting ist ja auch schon etwas länger her: 





> Erstellt: Mi, 25.05.2005, 16:02


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> glaubst Du der Tobias ist noch hier und antwortet? Ich glaube, der Jungunternehmer hat ganz andere Sorgen.


wär aber doch mal ganz spannend zu erfahren, was aus der Ankündigung,  die noch 
immer auf seiner  HP steht,  geworden ist:  


> Wir halten dieses Urteil und das dahinter stehende Jugendschutzrecht für verfassungswidrig. Selbstverständlich werden wir Revision beim Bundesgerichtshof gegen dieses verbraucherfeindliche und Grundrechte beschneidende Urteil einlegen.


cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juli 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, der Jungunternehmer hat ganz andere Sorgen.


 Welche denn? hat er etwa bei Papa Ratzi gebeichtet und ist mit seinen 463.000 Ave marias als Buße noch nicht fertig?


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Welche denn?


Keine Ahnung aber zum einen geht es der Branche nicht sonderlich gut und andererseits ist er doch vor noch nicht so langer Zeit Vater geworden, oder?


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Juli 2005)

... er ist wohl anders ausgelastet.

Ich gehe daher von Unterliegen aus - irgendwo hätte man sonst sicherlich jede Menge "Stolz" lesen können/müssen ...


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ... er ist wohl anders ausgelastet.


Nicht nur er...
http://www.golem.de/0506/38410.html


> Networld / 02.06.2005 /
> BVDW geht gegen Porno-Anbieter vor
> Abmahnungen gegen Anbieter ohne Altersverifikation
> 
> ...


cp


----------



## stieglitz (4 August 2005)

Und was soll uns die verlinkte Webseite sagen?


----------



## stieglitz (5 August 2005)

Falsch verstanden.
Ich meinte Deine Website, die du in deinem Profil verlinkt hast.
Dort kommt nur eine Seite huchmedien ohne weitere Hyperlinks.
h**p://www.huchmedien.de/


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch verstanden.
> Ich meinte Deine Website, die du in deinem Profil verlinkt hast.


Eigentlich müßte dieser Link von den Betreibern längst entfernt sein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13


> Werbung, Links
> Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten wird in Artikeln grundsätzlich nicht geduldet. Als Werbung in diesem Sinn sind auch Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten zu verstehen.
> ....
> Das Werbeverbot erstreckt sich ausdrücklich auch auf Werbung in Signatur und Pseudonym.


denke,  dass das auch für Websites im Profil gilt 

cp

PS: Zur Sache äußert er sich eh nicht...


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2005)

*Wir sind davon ja nicht betroffen.............*

Davon sicher nicht!

Bald ist Ihr ""Webkatalog"" sicher tatsächlich jugendfrei bei so vielen Meldungen, wie z.B.:"Diese Seite kann nicht geöffnet werden."

:vlol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 August 2005)

Macht nichts, Du hast es ja gelesen


----------



## KatzenHai (10 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Tobias Huch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da TH ja mal wieder hier ist: Bekomme ich eine Antwort?


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

*BVerfG*

Ich bitte dich Katzenhai,
was soll denn an tatsächlichem(nicht Pseudo-) Jugendschutz verfassungswidrig sein?

Die werden verlieren und wir können die Foren mit Häme vollpumpen!

 :lol:  :lol:


----------

